# Re-Do all NHL Rosters Draft: NOW DRAFTING



## GingerJesus28

The draft order was randomized on random.org/lists. Put all the team names in, and clicked randomize, the order i post will be the first randomization! It will obviously be a snake draft. 

*Again, the Rules/"Settings", PLEASE READ:*
1. No PLAYER trades until draft has concluded. Users that are in control of 2 teams (Myself, Showjaxx, Kris, McCluffin, PredsForPresident) obviously will not be able to trade to their other team. *YOU MAY TRADE DRAFT PICKS!! Of course, you must trade an equal amount of picks*

2. There is no salary cap!

3. Everyone will draft 4C, 8W, 6D, 2G. YOU MAY DRAFT PLAYERS FROM THIS UPCOMING 2015 DRAFT!! 

4. NO players from the KHL. Guys like Kovalchuk/Filatov/Burmistrov/Radulov will not be eligible to be drafted.

5. The players you draft must play their position, so for example you can't have Toews or Stamkos or Malkin as wingers. And you can't have Kessel/Voracek/Ovechkin as centers! *Burns and Byfuglien may be drafted as wingers or defense!* 

6. *IMPORTANT*: YOU will be responsible to *PM* the GM that picks right after you!! *IMPORTANT*: Leave a message after your pick saying something simple like "Next GM PM'ed" or "PM'ed next GM" or something like that. It takes an extra 2-3 seconds to do that, so please do that, its good to know that the next GM has been PM'ed!!

7. *THERE IS NOW A 6 HOUR DRAFT WINDOW INSTEAD OF 8. *So in simple terms: There is an 6 hour draft window. You can make a pick at any time of day you want. 4am, 1am, 6am, I don't care haha. HOWEVER: The draft "clock" window will be frozen from 11pm EST-7am EST. Which means you can still obviously make picks between then, but the "clock" won't be going. So say a user makes a pick at 11:30pm EST, the next GM will have until 1pm EST to make his pick (since the draft clock re-starts at 7am EST).

8. If you don't get your pick in your 6 hour window, your pick will be autodrafted off of my personal rankings, and i will send you a PM to notify you that you were late with your pick and you were auto drafted. If you cannot commit, LET ME KNOW VIA PM so I can try and find a replacement. I don't mind autodrafting, but it's just more teams to worry about. 

9. You will be responsible for knowing how many players at each position you've drafted. So feel free to post your updated roster on a post, like you've seen on other threads: xxx-Crosby-xxx, etc.


----------



## GingerJesus28

*OFFICIAL DRAFT ORDER: (I will update this post every time there is a pick!!!)*

*Round 1*
1.	Quebec City Nordiques: BacksInTheSaddle- C *Sidney Crosby*
2.	Washington Capitals: Sundinisagod- C *Connor McDavid*
3.	Montreal Canadiens: ReasonableHabFan- G *Carey Price*
4.	Minnesota Wild: schnee11- C *Steven Stamkos*
5.	Vancouver Canucks: Gino McSnipesss- C* Evgeni Malkin*
6.	Arizona Coyotes: MarryMarner- C *John Tavares*
7.	Colorado Avalanche: showjaxx (2nd team)- D *Erik Karlsson*
8.	Ottawa Senators: edguy- C *Jonathan Toews*
9.	Chicago Blackhawks: Habsfan21- C *Tyler Seguin*
10.	Second Toronto Team: leafsrock67- C *Jack Eichel*
11.	Anaheim Ducks: kirby11- C *Ryan Johansen*
12.	Winnipeg Jets: Moveslikejagr247- W *Patrick Kane*
13.	Detroit Red Wings: GingerJesus (2nd team)- C *Anze Kopitar*
14.	Philadelphia Flyers: GingerJesus28- C *Claude Giroux*
15.	Boston Bruins: Mozesmadness- D *Shea Weber*
16.	NY Islanders: KeziaTML- D *Drew Doughty*
17.	Buffalo Sabres: WJZ3- C *Nathan MacKinnon*
18.	Columbus Blue Jackets: Habs76- D *PK Subban*
19.	Dallas Stars: Habs76 (2nd team)- D *Duncan Keith*
20.	Nashville Predators: McCluffin- C *Ryan Getzlaf*
21.	Carolina Hurricanes: McCluffin (2nd team)- W *Alex Ovechkin*
22.	San Jose Sharks: PredsForPresident- D *Ryan Suter*
23.	Pittsburgh Penguins: kris- W *Corey Perry*
24.	Los Angeles Kings: Rebuild the Rebuild- D *Aaron Ekblad*
25.	St.Louis Blues: uncleben85- W *Gabriel Landeskog*
26.	Calgary Flames: dathockeydoe- C *Nicklas Backstrom*
27.	Toronto Maple Leafs: RyanOhReally- D *Alex Pietrangelo*
28.	Tampa Bay Lightning: jawallstar1- W *Vladdy Tarasenko*
29.	Edmonton Oilers: jasonfilatov- W *Jamie Benn*
30.	NY Rangers: showjaxx- W *Jakub Voracek*

*Round 2*
31.	NY Rangers: showjaxx- D *Victor Hedman*
32.	Edmonton Oilers: jasonfilatov- D *Ryan McDonagh*
33.	Tampa Bay Lightning: jawallstar1- C *Joe Pavelski*
34.	Toronto Maple Leafs: RyanOhReally- G *Tuukka Rask*
35.	Calgary Flames: dathockeydoe- W *Taylor Hall*
36.	St.Louis Blues: uncleben85- D *Oliver Ekman-Larsson*
37.	Los Angeles Kings: Rebuild the Rebuild- C *Logan Couture*
38.	Pittsburgh Penguins: kris- C *Patrice Bergeron*
39.	San Jose Sharks: PredsForPresident- C *Matt Duchene*
40.	Carolina Hurricanes: McCluffin (2nd team)- G *Henrik Lundqvist*
41.	Nashville Predators: McCluffin- G *Pekka Rinne*
42.	Dallas Stars: Habs76 (2nd team)- G *Jonathan Quick*
43.	Columbus Blue Jackets: Habs76- C *David Krejci*
44.	Buffalo Sabres: WJZ3- W* Filip Forsberg*
45.	NY Islanders: KeziaTML- G *Braden Holtby*
46.	Boston Bruins: Mozesmadness- C *Ryan Nugent-Hopkins*
47.	Philadelphia Flyers: GingerJesus28- D *Mark Giordano*
48.	Detroit Red Wings: GingerJesus28 (2nd team)- G *Cory Schneider*
49.	Winnipeg Jets: Moveslikejagr247- D *Kris Letang*
50.	Anaheim Ducks: kirby11- D *Keith Yandle (autopicked)*
51.	Second Toronto Team: leafsrock67- W *Henrik Zetterberg*
52.	Chicago Blackhawks: Habsfan21- G *Sergei Bobrovsky*
53.	Ottawa Senators: edguy- W *Phil Kessel (autopicked)*
54.	Colorado Avalanche: showjaxx (2nd team)- D *Roman Josi*
55.	Arizona Coyotes: MarryMarner- D *Seth Jones*
56.	Vancouver Canucks: Gino McSnipesss- W *Max Pacioretty*
57.	Minnesota Wild: PredsForPresident(2nd team)- D *Dougie Hamilton*
58.	Montreal Canadiens: ReasonableHabFan- C *Sean Monahan (autopicked)*
59.	Washington Capitals: Sundinisagod- D *Noah Hanifin*
60.	Quebec City Nordiques: BacksInTheSaddle- D *Kevin Shattenkirk*

*Round 3*
61.	Quebec City Nordiques: BacksInTheSaddle- W *Zach Parise*
62.	Washington Capitals: Sundinisagod- D *Justin Faulk*
63.	Montreal Canadiens: ReasonableHabFan- D *Brent Seabrook*
*64.	Philadelphia Flyers (from MIN): GingerJesus28- W Jordan Eberle*
65.	Vancouver Canucks: Gino McSnipesss- D *John Carlson*
66.	Arizona Coyotes: MarryMarner- W *Jonathan Drouin*
67.	Colorado Avalanche: showjaxx (2nd team)- W *Nikita Kucherov*
68.	Ottawa Senators: thekesselshow81- G *Ben Bishop*
69.	Chicago Blackhawks: Habsfan21- D *Marc-Edouard Vlasic*
70.	Second Toronto Team: leafsrock67- D *Jacob Trouba*
71.	Anaheim Ducks: kirby11- D *Rasmus Ristolainen*
72.	Winnipeg Jets: Moveslikejagr247- C *Derek Stepan*
73.	Detroit Red Wings: GingerJesus28 (2nd team)- D *Jonas Brodin*
*74.	Minnesota Wild (from PHI): PredsForPresident- G Marc-Andre Fleury*
75.	Boston Bruins: Mozesmadness- D *Hampus Lindholm*
76.	NY Islanders: KeziaTML- C *Henrik Sedin*
77.	Buffalo Sabres: WJZ3- D *Dustin Byfuglien*
78.	Columbus Blue Jackets: Wewaykum- G *Corey Crawford*
79.	Dallas Stars: Habs76- C *Pavel Datsyuk ******
80.	Nashville Predators: McCluffin- D *TJ Brodie*
*81.	San Jose Sharks (from CAR): PredsForPresident- W Bobby Ryan*
82.	San Jose Sharks: PredsForPresident- G *Semyon Varlamov*
83.	Pittsburgh Penguins: kris- W *Rick Nash*
84.	Los Angeles Kings: Rebuild the Rebuild- C *Aleksander Barkov*
85.	St.Louis Blues: uncleben85- G *Frederick Andersen*
86.	Calgary Flames: dathockeydoe- W *Johnny Hockey Gaudreau*
87.	Toronto Maple Leafs: RyanOhReally- D *Dan Hamhuis*
88.	Tampa Bay Lightning: jawallstar1- D *Tyler Myers*
89.	Edmonton Oilers: jasonfilatov- C *Tyler Johnson*
90.	NY Rangers: showjaxx- D *Erik Johnson*

*Round 4*
91.	NY Rangers: showjaxx- D *Adam Larsson*
92.	Edmonton Oilers: jasonfilatov- C *Alex Galchenyuk*
93.	Tampa Bay Lightning: jawallstar1- W *Evander Kane*
94.	Toronto Maple Leafs: RyanOhReally- C *Ryan O'Reilly*
95.	Calgary Flames: dathockeydoe- D *Tyson Barrie*
96.	St.Louis Blues: uncleben85- W *Jaden Schwartz*
97.	Los Angeles Kings: Rebuild the Rebuild- G *Andrei Vasilevskiy*
98.	Pittsburgh Penguins: kris- D *Dion Phaneuf*
*99.	Carolina Hurricanes (from SJS): McCluffin (2nd team)- D Cam Fowler*
100.	Carolina Hurricanes: McCluffin (2nd team)- W *Gustav Nyquist*
101.	Nashville Predators: McCluffin- W *Tomas Tatar*
102.	Dallas Stars: Habs76- C *Jeff Carter*
103.	Columbus Blue Jackets: Wewaykum- D *Brent Burns*
104.	Buffalo Sabres: WJZ3- W *Ondrej Palat*
105.	NY Islanders: KeziaTML- W *Daniel Sedin*
106.	Boston Bruins: Mozesmadness- D *Nik Kronwall*
*107.	Minnesota Wild (from PHI): PredsForPresident (2nd team)- W Eric Staal*
108.	Detroit Red Wings: GingerJesus28 (2nd team)- W *James Van Riemsdyk*
109.	Winnipeg Jets: Moveslikejagr247- W *Andrew Ladd*
110.	Anaheim Ducks: kirby11- C *Kyle Turris*
111.	Second Toronto Team: leafsrock67- G *John Gibson*
112.	Chicago Blackhawks: Habsfan21- W *Kyle Okposo*
113.	Ottawa Senators: thekesselshow81- D *Marc Staal*
114.	Colorado Avalanche: showjaxx (2nd team)- D *John Klingberg*
115.	Arizona Coyotes: MarryMarner- D *Morgan Rielly*
116.	Vancouver Canucks: Gino McSnipesss- W *Blake Wheeler*
*117.	Philadelphia Flyers (from MIN): GingerJesus28- W Patrick Sharp*
118.	Montreal Canadiens: ReasonableHabFan- D *Nathan Beaulieu*
119.	Washington Capitals: Sundinisagod- W *Milan Lucic*
120.	Quebec City Nordiques: BacksInTheSaddle- W *Tyler Toffoli*

*Round 5*
121.	Quebec City Nordiques: BacksInTheSaddle- D *Karl Alzner*
122.	Washington Capitals: Sundinisagod- W *David Backes*
123.	Montreal Canadiens: ReasonableHabFan- C *Samson Reinhart*
124.	Minnesota Wild: PredsForPresident (2nd team)- D *Torey Krug*
125.	Vancouver Canucks: Gino McSnipesss- D *Alex Edler*
126.	Arizona Coyotes: MarryMarner- W *James Neal*
127.	Colorado Avalanche: showjaxx (2nd team)- C *Ryan Strome*
128.	Ottawa Senators: thekesselshow81- W *Jeff Skinner*
129.	Chicago Blackhawks: Habsfan21- D *Sami Vatanen*
130.	Second Toronto Team: leafsrock67- D *Jack Johnson*
131.	Anaheim Ducks: kirby11- D *Andrej Sekera*
132.	Winnipeg Jets: kris (2nd team)- C *Sam Bennett*
133.	Detroit Red Wings: GingerJesus28 (2nd team)- D *Jay Bouwmeester*
134.	Philadelphia Flyers: GingerJesus28- D *Olli Maatta*
135.	Boston Bruins: Mozesmadness- W *Wayne Simmonds*
136.	NY Islanders: KeziaTML- C *Mark Scheifele*
137.	Buffalo Sabres: WJZ3- C *Mitch Marner*
138.	Columbus Blue Jackets: Wewaykum- W *Jarome Iginla*
139.	Dallas Stars: Habs76- W *Dylan Strome*
140.	Nashville Predators: McCluffin- D *Zach Bogosian*
141.	Carolina Hurricanes: McCluffin (2nd team)- C *Derick Brassard*
142.	San Jose Sharks: PredsForPresident- D *Mike Green*
143.	Pittsburgh Penguins: kris- G *Roberto Luongo*
144.	Los Angeles Kings: Rebuild the Rebuild- D *Nick Leddy*
145.	St.Louis Blues: uncleben85- C *Tomas Plekanec*
146.	Calgary Flames: dathockeydoe- W *TJ Oshie*
147.	Toronto Maple Leafs: RyanOhReally- C *Jason Spezza*
148.	Tampa Bay Lightning: jawallstar1- D *Jake Muzzin*
149.	Edmonton Oilers: jasonfilatov- W *Mikko Rantanen*
150.	NY Rangers: showjaxx- C *Nick Bjugstad*

*Round 6*
151.	NY Rangers: showjaxx- C *Kevin Hayes*
152.	Edmonton Oilers: jasonfilatov- D *Darnell Nurse*
153.	Tampa Bay Lightning: jawallstar1- C *Zemgus Girgensons*
154.	Toronto Maple Leafs: RyanOhReally- D *Nicklas Hjalmarsson*
155.	Calgary Flames: dathockeydoe- W *Valeri Nichushkin*
156.	St.Louis Blues: uncleben85- W *Martin St. Louis*
157.	Los Angeles Kings: Rebuild the Rebuild- W *Nail Yakupov*
158.	Pittsburgh Penguins: kris- *C Joe Thornton*
*159.	Carolina Hurricanes (from SJS): McCluffin (2nd team)- C Jonathan Huberdeau*
160.	Carolina Hurricanes: McCluffin (2nd team)- D *Dan Girardi*
161.	Nashville Predators: McCluffin- D *Anton Stralman*
162.	Dallas Stars: Habs76- C *Leon Draisaitl (AUTOPICK)*
163.	Columbus Blue Jackets: Wewaykum- W *Marian Hossa*
164.	Buffalo Sabres: WJZ3- D *Ryan Murray*
165.	NY Islanders: KeziaTML- W *Brandon Saad*
166.	Boston Bruins: Mozesmadness- C *Ryan Kesler*
167.	Philadelphia Flyers: GingerJesus28- G *Steve Mason*
168.	Detroit Red Wings: GingerJesus28 (2nd team)- C *Mikko Koivu*
169.	Winnipeg Jets: Kris (2nd team)- D *Derrick Pouliot*
170.	Anaheim Ducks: kirby11- W *Jason Pominville (AUTOPICK)*
171.	Second Toronto Team: leafsrock67- D *Ivan Provorov*
172.	Chicago Blackhawks: Habsfan21- D *Zach Werenski*
173.	Ottawa Senators: thekesselshow81- D *Zdeno Chara*
174.	Colorado Avalanche: showjaxx (2nd team)- C *Bryan Little*
175.	Arizona Coyotes: MarryMarner- C *William Nylander*
176.	Vancouver Canucks: Gino McSnipesss- W *Alex Steen*
177.	Minnesota Wild: PredsForPresident (2nd team)- C *Jordan Staal*
178.	Montreal Canadiens: ReasonableHabFan- W *Jiri Hudler*
179.	Washington Capitals: Sundinisagod- D *Johnny Boychuk*
180.	Quebec City Nordiques: BacksInTheSaddle- D *Erik Gudbranson*

*Round 7*
181.	Quebec City Nordiques: BacksInTheSaddle- C *Mika Zibanejad*
182.	Washington Capitals: Sundinisagod- G *Jonathan Bernier*
183.	Montreal Canadiens: ReasonableHabFan- D *Damon Severson*
184.	Minnesota Wild: PredsForPresident (2nd team)- W *Mark Stone*
185.	Vancouver Canucks: Gino McSnipesss- C *Valteri Filpulla*
186.	Arizona Coyotes: MarryMarner- W *Chris Kreider*
187.	Colorado Avalanche: showjaxx (2nd team)- W *Nikolaj Ehlers*
188.	Ottawa Senators: thekesselshow81- D *Travis Hamonic*
189.	Chicago Blackhawks: Habsfan21- C *Paul Stastny*
190.	Second Toronto Team: leafsrock67- W *Ryan Callahan*
191.	Anaheim Ducks: Wewaykum (2nd team)- G *Ryan Miller*
192.	Winnipeg Jets: Kris (2nd team)- G *Jaroslav Halak*
193.	Detroit Red Wings: GingerJesus28 (2nd team)- W *Patrick Marleau*
194.	Philadelphia Flyers: GingerJesus28- C *Max Domi*
195.	Boston Bruins: Mozesmadness- W *Nick Foligno*
196.	NY Islanders: KeziaTML- D *Dennis Wideman*
197.	Buffalo Sabres: WJZ3- G *Devan Dubnyk*
198.	Columbus Blue Jackets: Wewaykum- W *Thomas Vanek*
199.	Dallas Stars: Habs76- D *James Wisniewski*
200.	Nashville Predators: McCluffin- W *Radim Vrbata*
201.	Carolina Hurricanes: McCluffin (2nd team)- W *Brendan Gallagher*
202.	San Jose Sharks: PredsForPresident- C *Brandon Dubinsky*
203.	Pittsburgh Penguins: kris- D *Griffin Reinhart*
204.	Los Angeles Kings: Rebuild the Rebuild- D *Oscar Klefbom*
205.	St.Louis Blues: uncleben85- W *Mike Hoffman*
206.	Calgary Flames: dathockeydoe- D *Marc Methot*
207.	Toronto Maple Leafs: RyanOhReally- W *Loui Eriksson*
208.	Tampa Bay Lightning: jawallstar1- W *Patric Hornqvist*
209.	Edmonton Oilers: jasonfilatov- W *Mats Zuccarello*
210.	NY Rangers: showjaxx- *W David Pastrnak*

*Round 8*
211.	NY Rangers: showjaxx- D *Chris Tanev*
212.	Edmonton Oilers: jasonfilatov- D *Cody Ceci*
213.	Tampa Bay Lightning: jawallstar1- D *Jeff Petry*
214.	Toronto Maple Leafs: RyanOhReally- C *Adam Henrique*
215.	Calgary Flames: dathockeydoe- C *Boone Jenner*
216.	St.Louis Blues: uncleben85- D *Jason Garrison*
217.	Los Angeles Kings: Rebuild the Rebuild- W *Tomas Hertl*
218.	Pittsburgh Penguins: kris- D *Andrei Markov*
219.	San Jose Sharks: PredsForPresident- W *Matt Moulson*
*220.	San Jose Sharks (from CAR): PredsForPresident- D Cody Franson*
221.	Nashville Predators: McCluffin- C *Sean Couturier*
222.	Dallas Stars: Habs76- W *Nino Niederreiter*
223.	Columbus Blue Jackets: Wewaykum- C *Antoine Vermette*
224.	Buffalo Sabres: WJZ3- D *Dmitri Kulikov (AUTOPICK)*
225.	NY Islanders: KeziaTML- C *Mike Ribeiro*
226.	Boston Bruins: Mozesmadness- C *Martin Hanzal*
227.	Philadelphia Flyers: GingerJesus28- C *Travis Zajac*
228.	Detroit Red Wings: GingerJesus28 (2nd team)- D *Christian Ehrhoff*
229.	Winnipeg Jets: Kris (2nd team)- C *Dylan Larkin*
230.	Anaheim Ducks: Wewaykum (2nd team)- W *Marian Gaborik*
231.	Second Toronto Team: leafsrock67- W *Brad Marchand*
232.	Chicago Blackhawks: Habsfan21- D *Ryan Ellis*
233.	Ottawa Senators: thekesselshow81- D *Kris Russell*
234.	Colorado Avalanche: showjaxx (2nd team)- D *Nikita Zadorov*
235.	Arizona Coyotes: MarryMarner- C *Nazem Kadri*
236.	Vancouver Canucks: Gino McSnipesss- W *Mikkel Boedker*
237.	Minnesota Wild: PredsForPresident (2nd team)- W *Reilly Smith*
238.	Montreal Canadiens: ReasonableHabFan- D *Alex Goligoski*
239.	Washington Capitals: Sundinisagod- W *Michael Dal Colle*
240.	Quebec City Nordiques: BacksInTheSaddle- G *Jimmy Howard*

*Round 9*
241.	Quebec City Nordiques: BacksInTheSaddle- W *Brayden Schenn*
242.	Washington Capitals: Sundinisagod- C *Tyler Bozak (AUTOPICK)*
243.	Montreal Canadiens: ReasonableHabFan- W *Brandon Pirri*
244.	Minnesota Wild: PredsForPresident (2nd team)- D *Matt Carle*
245.	Vancouver Canucks: Gino McSnipesss- D *Trevor Daley*
246.	Arizona Coyotes: MarryMarner- D *Matt Dumba*
247.	Colorado Avalanche: showjaxx (2nd team)- D *Andy Greene*
248.	Ottawa Senators: thekesselshow81- D *Andrej Sustr*
249.	Chicago Blackhawks: Habsfan21- W *David Perron*
250.	Second Toronto Team: leafsrock67- W *Scott Hartnell*
251.	Anaheim Ducks: Wewaykum (2nd team)- W *Alex Tanguay*
252.	Winnipeg Jets: Kris (2nd team)- D *Josh Morrissey*
253.	Detroit Red Wings: GingerJesus28 (2nd team)- W *Evgeny Kuznetsov*
254.	Philadelphia Flyers: GingerJesus28- D *Tobias Enstrom*
255.	Boston Bruins: Mozesmadness- G *Petr Mrazek*
256.	NY Islanders: KeziaTML- W *Michael Cammalleri (AUTOPICK)*
257.	Buffalo Sabres: WJZ3- D *Paul Martin (AUTOPICK)*
258.	Columbus Blue Jackets: Wewaykum- D *Mark Streit*
259.	Dallas Stars: Habs76- W *Justin Williams*
260.	Nashville Predators: McCluffin- W *Justin Abdelkader*
261.	Carolina Hurricanes: McCluffin (2nd team)- W *Troy Brouwer*
262.	San Jose Sharks: PredsForPresident- C *Bo Horvat*
263.	Pittsburgh Penguins: kris- D *Braydon Coburn*
264.	Los Angeles Kings: Rebuild the Rebuild- W *Lawson Crouse*
265.	St.Louis Blues: uncleben85- D *Danny DeKeyser*
266.	Calgary Flames: dathockeydoe- D *Matt Niskanen*
267.	Toronto Maple Leafs: RyanOhReally- D *Justin Schultz*
268.	Tampa Bay Lightning: jawallstar1- W *Tyler Ennis*
269.	Edmonton Oilers: jasonfilatov- W *Artem Anisimov (AUTOPICK)*
270.	NY Rangers: showjaxx- W *Mathieu Perreault*

*Round 10*
271.	NY Rangers: showjaxx- W *Andre Burakovsky*
272.	Edmonton Oilers: jasonfilatov- D *Francois Beauchemin (AUTOPICK)*
273.	Tampa Bay Lightning: jawallstar1- G *Jake Allen*
274.	Toronto Maple Leafs: RyanOhReally- W *Elias Lindholm*
275.	Calgary Flames: dathockeydoe- D *Alec Martinez*
276.	St.Louis Blues: uncleben85- D *David Savard*
277.	Los Angeles Kings: Rebuild the Rebuild- W *Charlie Coyle*
278.	Pittsburgh Penguins: kris- W *Alexander Wennberg*
279.	San Jose Sharks: PredsForPresident- W *Marcus Johansson*
280.	Carolina Hurricanes: McCluffin (2nd team)- D *Marco Scandella*
281.	Nashville Predators: McCluffin- W *Jason Zucker*
282.	Dallas Stars: Habs76- D *Jared Spurgeon*
283.	Columbus Blue Jackets: Wewaykum- W *Jake Virtanen*
284.	Buffalo Sabres: WJZ3- W *Beau Bennett (AUTOPICK)*
285.	NY Islanders: KeziaTML- W *Anders Lee*
286.	Boston Bruins: Mozesmadness- W* Colin Wilson*
287.	Philadelphia Flyers: GingerJesus28- W *Cam Atkinson*
288.	Detroit Red Wings: GingerJesus28 (2nd team)- W *Jakob Silfverberg*
289.	Winnipeg Jets: Kris (2nd team)- D *Shea Theodore*
290.	Anaheim Ducks: Wewaykum (2nd team)- C *Jori Lehtera*
291.	Second Toronto Team: leafsrock67- W *Marko Dano*
292.	Chicago Blackhawks: Habsfan21- C *Mikael Granlund*
293.	Ottawa Senators: TSeguin910- C *Carl Soderberg*
294.	Colorado Avalanche: showjaxx (2nd team)- W *Brock Nelson*
295.	Arizona Coyotes: MarryMarner- D *Jake Gardiner*
296.	Vancouver Canucks: Gino McSnipesss- D *Jason Demers*
297.	Minnesota Wild: PredsForPresident (2nd team)- D *Kevin Klein*
298.	Montreal Canadiens: ReasonableHabFan- D *Justin Braun*
299.	Washington Capitals: Sundinisagod- D *Carl Gunnarsson*
300.	Quebec City Nordiques: BacksInTheSaddle- W *Mikael Backlund*

*Round 11*
301.	Quebec City Nordiques: BacksInTheSaddle- C *Patrik Berglund*
302.	Washington Capitals: Sundinisagod- W *Chris Kunitz (AUTOPICK)*
303.	Montreal Canadiens: ReasonableHabFan- W *Craig Smith*
304.	Minnesota Wild: PredsForPresident (2nd team)- W *Clarke MacArthur*
305.	Vancouver Canucks: Gino McSnipesss- C *Sam Gagner*
306.	Arizona Coyotes: MarryMarner- G *Kari Lehtonen*
307.	Colorado Avalanche: showjaxx (2nd team)- W *Michael Frolik*
308.	Ottawa Senators: TSeguin91- W *Kris Versteeg (AUTOPICK)*
309.	Chicago Blackhawks: Habsfan21- D *Simon Despres*
310.	Second Toronto Team: leafsrock67- D *Kevin Bieksa*
311.	Anaheim Ducks: Wewaykum (2nd team)- W *Anthony Duclair*
312.	Winnipeg Jets: Kris (2nd team)- C *Pavel Zacha*
313.	Detroit Red Wings: GingerJesus28 (2nd team)- D *Brendan Dillon*
314.	Philadelphia Flyers: GingerJesus28- D *Mark Fayne*
315.	Boston Bruins: Mozesmadness- W *Teuvo Teravainen*
316.	NY Islanders: KeziaTML- D *Michael Del Zotto*
317.	Buffalo Sabres: WJZ3- W *Ales Hemsky (AUTOPICK)*
318.	Columbus Blue Jackets: Wewaykum- D *Dennis Seidenberg*
319.	Dallas Stars: Habs76- D *Brian Campbell*
320.	Nashville Predators: McCluffin- C *Brian Boyle*
321.	Carolina Hurricanes: McCluffin (2nd team)- G *Andrew Hammond*
322.	San Jose Sharks: PredsForPresident- W *Jaromir Jagr*
323.	Pittsburgh Penguins: kris- C *Lars Eller*
324.	Los Angeles Kings: Rebuild the Rebuild- W *Curtis Lazar*
325.	St.Louis Blues: uncleben85- W *Jimmy Hayes*
326.	Calgary Flames: dathockeydoe- C *Mike Fisher*
327.	Toronto Maple Leafs: RyanOhReally- W *Carl Hagelin*
328.	Tampa Bay Lightning: jawallstar1- G *Cam Talbot*
329.	Edmonton Oilers: jasonfilatov- G *Jonas Hiller*
330.	NY Rangers: showjaxx- W *Anthony Mantha*

*Round 12*
331.	NY Rangers: showjaxx- C *Adam Lowry*
332.	Edmonton Oilers: jasonfilatov- D *Andrew MacDonald*
333.	Tampa Bay Lightning: jawallstar1- C *Andrew Shaw*
334.	Toronto Maple Leafs: RyanOhReally- C *Darren Helm*
335.	Calgary Flames: dathockeydoe- W *Tom Wilson*
336.	St.Louis Blues: uncleben85- W *Tommy Wingels*
337.	Los Angeles Kings: Rebuild the Rebuild- W *Timo Meier*
338.	Pittsburgh Penguins: kris- C *Nick Bonino*
339.	San Jose Sharks: PredsForPresident- D *Matt Irwin*
340.	Carolina Hurricanes: McCluffin (2nd team)- W *Dustin Brown (AUTOPICK)*
341.	Nashville Predators: McCluffin- D *Fedor Tyutin (AUTOPICK)*
342.	Dallas Stars: Habs76- W *Brendan Perlini*
343.	Columbus Blue Jackets: Wewaykum- W *Jussi Jokinen*
344.	Buffalo Sabres: WJZ3- W *Tanner Pearson*
345.	NY Islanders: KeziaTML- W *David Desharnais*
346.	Boston Bruins: Mozesmadness- D *Madison Bowey*
347.	Philadelphia Flyers: GingerJesus28- W *Tomas Jurco*
348.	Detroit Red Wings: GingerJesus28 (2nd team)- W *Alexander Semin*
349.	Winnipeg Jets: Kris (2nd team)- C *Jacob De La Rose*
350.	Anaheim Ducks: Wewaykum (2nd team)- D *Brooks Orpik*
351.	Second Toronto Team: leafsrock67- W *Johan Franzen*
352.	Chicago Blackhawks: Habsfan21- W *Michael Grabner*
353.	Ottawa Senators: TSeguin91- W *Drew Stafford*
354.	Colorado Avalanche: showjaxx (2nd team)- W *Vladislav Namestnikov*
355.	Arizona Coyotes: MarryMarner- W *Joffrey Lupul*
356.	Vancouver Canucks: Gino McSnipesss- C *Riley Sheahan*
357.	Minnesota Wild: PredsForPresident (2nd team)- C *Brad Richards*
358.	Montreal Canadiens: ReasonableHabFan- W *Teemu Pulkkinen*
359.	Washington Capitals: Sundinisagod- C *Matt Barzal*
360.	Quebec City Nordiques: BacksInTheSaddle- W *Kyle Palmieri*

*Round 13*
361.	Quebec City Nordiques: BacksInTheSaddle- D* Luke Schenn*
362.	Washington Capitals: Sundinisagod- D *Roman Polak*
363.	Montreal Canadiens: ReasonableHabFan- C *Cody Eakin*
364.	Minnesota Wild: PredsForPresident (2nd team)- D *Martin Marincin*
365.	Vancouver Canucks: Gino McSnipesss- G *Eddie Lack*
366.	Arizona Coyotes: MarryMarner- W *Connor Brown*
367.	Colorado Avalanche: showjaxx (2nd team)- D *Anthony DeAngelo*
368.	Ottawa Senators: TSeguin91- C *Vincent Trochek (AUTOPICK)*
369.	Chicago Blackhawks: Habsfan21- W *Nikita Scherbak*
370.	Second Toronto Team: leafsrock67- W *Alex Killorn*
371.	Anaheim Ducks: Wewaykum (2nd team)- W *Blake Comeau*
372.	Winnipeg Jets: Kris (2nd team)- C *Brandon Sutter*
373.	Detroit Red Wings: GingerJesus28 (2nd team)- D *Connor Murphy*
374.	Philadelphia Flyers: GingerJesus28- D *Travis Sanheim*
375.	Boston Bruins: Mozesmadness- C *Frans Nielsen*
376.	NY Islanders: KeziaTML- D *Eric Gelinas*
377.	Buffalo Sabres: WJZ3- C *Patrik Elias (AUTOPICK)*
378.	Columbus Blue Jackets: Wewaykum- C *Mike Richards*
379.	Dallas Stars: Habs76- W *Joel Ward*
380.	Nashville Predators: McCluffin- W *Jiri Tlusty (AUTOPICK)*
381.	Carolina Hurricanes: McCluffin (2nd team)- D *Josh Gorges (AUTOPICK)*
382.	San Jose Sharks: PredsForPresident- W *Jannik Hansen*
383.	Pittsburgh Penguins: kris- W *Nikolai Kulemin*
384.	Los Angeles Kings: Rebuild the Rebuild- W *Lance Bouma*
385.	St.Louis Blues: uncleben85- W *Milan Michalek*
386.	Calgary Flames: dathockeydoe- D *Ryan Pulock*
387.	Toronto Maple Leafs: RyanOhReally- D *Brendan Smith*
388.	Tampa Bay Lightning: jawallstar1- D *Kyle Quincey*
389.	Edmonton Oilers: jasonfilatov- C *Rickard Rakell (AUTOPICK)*
390.	NY Rangers: showjaxx- D *Matthias Ekholm*

*Round 14*
391.	NY Rangers: showjaxx- D *Nikita Nesterov*
392.	Edmonton Oilers: jasonfilatov- W *Shane Doan (AUTOPICK)*
393.	Tampa Bay Lightning: jawallstar1- W *Patrick Maroon*
394.	Toronto Maple Leafs: RyanOhReally- W *Andrew Cogliano*
395.	Calgary Flames: dathockeydoe- G *Antti Niemi*
396.	St.Louis Blues: uncleben85- D *Jon Merrill*
397.	Los Angeles Kings: Rebuild the Rebuild- D *Brandon Gormley (AUTOPICK)*
398.	Pittsburgh Penguins: kris- W *Jamie McGinn*
399.	San Jose Sharks: PredsForPresident- W* Leo Komarov*
400.	Carolina Hurricanes: McCluffin (2nd team)- C *Paul Gaustad*
401.	Nashville Predators: McCluffin- D *Brayden McNabb*
402.	Dallas Stars: Habs76- W *Curtis Glencross*
403.	Columbus Blue Jackets: Wewaykum- W *Chris Stewart*
404.	Buffalo Sabres: WJZ3- D *Mark Pysyk*
405.	NY Islanders: KeziaTML- W *Mike Santorelli*
406.	Boston Bruins: Mozesmadness- W *Nick Ritchie*
407.	Philadelphia Flyers: GingerJesus28- C *Scott Laughton*
408.	Detroit Red Wings: GingerJesus28 (2nd team)- C *Mikhail Grigorenko*
409.	Winnipeg Jets: Kris (2nd team)- D *Alexei Emelin*
410.	Anaheim Ducks: Wewaykum (2nd team)- W *Alexandre Burrows*
411.	Second Toronto Team: leafsrock67- C *Derek Roy (AUTOPICK)*
412.	Chicago Blackhawks: Habsfan21- D *Trevor VanRiemsdyk*
413.	Ottawa Senators: TSeguin91- C *Joe Colborne*
414.	Colorado Avalanche: showjaxx (2nd team)- W *Brett Ritchie*
415.	Arizona Coyotes: MarryMarner- C *JT Miller*
416.	Vancouver Canucks: Gino McSnipesss- D *Dmitri Orlov*
417.	Minnesota Wild: PredsForPresident (2nd team)- W *Nathan Gerbe*
418.	Montreal Canadiens: ReasonableHabFan- W *Brett Connolly*
419.	Washington Capitals: Sundinisagod- W *Brad Boyes (AUTOPICK)*
420.	Quebec City Nordiques: BacksInTheSaddle- D *Jamie Oleksiak*

*Round 15*
421.	Quebec City Nordiques: BacksInTheSaddle- W *Matt Nieto*
422.	Washington Capitals: Sundinisagod- W *Marcus Foligno (AUTOPICK)*
423.	Montreal Canadiens: ReasonableHabFan- W *Michael McCarron*
424.	Minnesota Wild: PredsForPresident (2nd team)- D *Yannick Weber*
425.	Vancouver Canucks: Gino McSnipesss- W *Sven Baertschi*
426.	Arizona Coyotes: MarryMarner- D *Ryan Murphy*
427.	Colorado Avalanche: showjaxx (2nd team)- C *Victor Rask*
428.	Ottawa Senators: TSeguin91- W *Devante Smith-Pelly*
429.	Chicago Blackhawks: Habsfan21- W* Josh Bailey*
430.	Second Toronto Team: leafsrock67- W *Jiri Sekac*
431.	Anaheim Ducks: Wewaykum (2nd team)- D *Nick Holden*
432.	Winnipeg Jets: Kris (2nd team)- D *Samuel Morin*
433.	Detroit Red Wings: GingerJesus28 (2nd team)- W *Oliver Bjorkstrand*
434.	Philadelphia Flyers: GingerJesus28- W *Kasperi Kapanen*
435.	Boston Bruins: Mozesmadness
436.	NY Islanders: GingerJesus28 (formerly KeziaTML)
437.	Buffalo Sabres: WJZ3
438.	Columbus Blue Jackets: Wewaykum
439.	Dallas Stars: Habs76
440.	Nashville Predators: McCluffin
441.	Carolina Hurricanes: McCluffin (2nd team)
442.	San Jose Sharks: PredsForPresident
443.	Pittsburgh Penguins: kris
444.	Los Angeles Kings: Rebuild the Rebuild
445.	St.Louis Blues: uncleben85
446.	Calgary Flames: dathockeydoe
447.	Toronto Maple Leafs: RyanOhReally
448.	Tampa Bay Lightning: jawallstar1
449.	Edmonton Oilers: jasonfilatov
450.	NY Rangers: showjaxx


----------



## Yoshidas Island

What about players like Joe Pavelski that play both centre and wing? Can you do both? Other examples: Patrick Sharp, Troy Brouwer, Eric Staal, Jonathan Huberdeau, Alex Galchenyuk, etc.

Want me to make a list of NHL forwards that play both C and Wing?


----------



## GingerJesus28

ReasonableHabFan said:


> What about players like Joe Pavelski that play both centre and wing? Can you do both? Other examples: Patrick Sharp, Troy Brouwer, Eric Staal, Jonathan Huberdeau, Alex Galchenyuk, etc.
> 
> Want me to make a list of NHL forwards that play both C and Wing?




Yeah guys like Joe Pavelski, Logan Couture, Patrick Marleau, Eric Staal, Alex Galchenyuk, those types of players can be either/or. 

Lots of knowledgeable people on here, it shouldn't be a problem, people know what they are doing haha.

Ill be very lenient, as long as the player isn't an obvious center/winger, i won't say anything. I just don't want people choosing a wing first round, then when they want a #1 center and there isn't any available, move that really good winger to center lol


----------



## Yoshidas Island

GingerJesus28 said:


> Yeah guys like Joe Pavelski, Logan Couture, Patrick Marleau, Eric Staal, Alex Galchenyuk, those types of players can be either/or.
> 
> Lots of knowledgeable people on here, it shouldn't be a problem, people know what they are doing haha.
> 
> Ill be very lenient, as long as the player isn't an obvious center/winger, i won't say anything. I just don't want people choosing a wing first round, then when they want a #1 center and there isn't any available, move that really good winger to center lol



Okay that sounds good, also when we are picking, do we have to pick something realistic? Like can we have someone like Jordan Staal on the fourth line if our depth is that great? Because that's a little bit unrealistic.


----------



## Yoshidas Island

Brandon Pirri-Sean Monahan-Jiri Hudler(A)
-Sam Reinhart-


Nathan Beaulieu(A)-Brent Seabrook
Alex Goligoski-Justin Braun
-Damon Severson (C)


Carey Price


----------



## GingerJesus28

ReasonableHabFan said:


> montreal canadiens for the win!




I did something similar to this with a few of my buddies, we each had 5 teams each, I stacked one of my teams with Weber-Suter-Girardi-Bouwmeester-Alzner-Gudbranson as my 6 D, but then my top 6 FW were Cammalleri-Scheifele-Nichushkin
B. Schenn-Barzal-Nelson


----------



## GingerJesus28

We have all 30 teams under control now!!

See the above order for the draft order!! Congratulations to *BacksInTheSaddle* for getting the 1st overall pick!!

We will start drafting as soon as the first pick is announced!!

AGAIN, PLEASE READ THE ABOVE RULES BEFORE DRAFTING!!!


----------



## Black Noise

This sounds like a lot of fun! Lets get this going!


----------



## Yoshidas Island

GingerJesus28 said:


> We have all 30 teams under control now!!
> 
> See the above order for the draft order!! Congratulations to *BacksInTheSaddle* for getting the 1st overall pick!!
> 
> We will start drafting as soon as the first pick is announced!!
> 
> AGAIN, PLEASE READ THE ABOVE RULES BEFORE DRAFTING!!!




Did you PM him?


----------



## GingerJesus28

ReasonableHabFan said:


> Did you PM him?





Yep


----------



## schnee11

_Wild's Lineup_

XXX - Steven Stamkos - XXX
XXX - XXX - XXX
XXX - XXX - XXX
XXX - XXX - XXX

XXX - XXX
XXX - XXX
XXX - XXX

XXX
XXX


----------



## PredsForPresidents

Can you draft an injured player?


----------



## PredsForPresidents

Line One
_____X_______X________
Line Two
_____X_______X________
Line Three
_____X_______X________
Line Four
_____X_______X________

Defensive pairing One
_______X_______
Defensive pairing Two
_______X________
Defensive pairing Three
_______X________

Starter
________
Backup
________


----------



## Black Noise

*Forwards*

Max Pacioretty *(A)*- Evgeni Malkin* (C)*  - Blake Wheeler

Alexander Steen - Valtteri Filppula  - Mikkel Boedker 

Riley Sheahan - Sam Gagner  - XXX 

XXX - XXX  - XXX 

*Defence*

John Carlson - Alex Edler 

Trevor Daley - Jason Demers 

XXX - XXX 

*Goalies*

XXX 

XXX ​


----------



## GingerJesus28

PredsForPresidents said:


> Can you draft an injured player?



Yep lol. Can draft anyone in the NHL/AHL/and any body who's been drafted, and any prospect from the 2015 draft


----------



## Black Noise

GingerJesus28 said:


> Yep lol. Can draft anyone in the NHL/AHL/and any body who's been drafted, and any prospect from the 2015 draft




What about Kovalchuk and Radulov?


----------



## GingerJesus28

Gino McSnipesss said:


> What about Kovalchuk and Radulov?



unfortunately not, since the KHL is a whole different league. 
Maybe one times we could do a KHL league fantasy draft 

But yeah, no KHL players since thats a different super league. Players like Radulov, Kovalchuk, Filatov, Burmistrov will not be eligible to be drafted.


----------



## Habs76

GingerJesus28 said:


> Yep lol. Can draft anyone in the NHL/AHL/and any body who's been drafted, and any prospect from the 2015 draft




Radulov ' s been drafted. . .


----------



## dathockeydoe

Habs76 said:


> Radulov ' s been drafted. . .




You get what he's saying though.. anyone who has chosen the KHL over the NHL where you can say "They are a KHL player". It's seriously not that hard to figure out. 

A guy like Kovi isnt available, but prospect Kamenev would be. 
Players who recently went over to play like Nilsson, Sobotka, and Burmistrov are not.


----------



## GingerJesus28

dathockeydoe said:


> You get what he's saying though.. anyone who has chosen the KHL over the NHL where you can say "They are a KHL player". It's seriously not that hard to figure out.
> 
> A guy like Kovi isnt available, but prospect Kamenev would be.
> Players who recently went over to play like Nilsson, Sobotka, and Burmistrov are not.



This lol


----------



## McMozesmadness

If someone wants to drop down to one team id take a team on.

I'm surprised I haven't come across this thread yet.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Maybe instead of 4C/8W it should just be 12F because some players play both and maybe I want two guys who can play center on my wing...


----------



## schnee11

It has technically been 8 hours since the draft order was posted. Is the first pick skippable or will it only commence once he makes his first pick?


----------



## QJL

schnee11 said:


> It has technically been 8 hours since the draft order was posted. Is the first pick skippable or will it only commence once he makes his first pick?




I believe it's listed that the draft started at 7 ET so there is still time.


----------



## schnee11

jasonfilatov said:


> I believe it's listed that the draft started at 7 ET so there is still time.




The draft order went up yesterday at around 10:00 and the draft times are between 7AM - 2 AM.
from 10-2 would be 4 hours and then from 7-11:45 it would be 4 and a half hours so its been just a bit over 8 hours. I was just asking though if we will skip his pick or if the draft only commences once he picks


----------



## RyanOhReally

edit


----------



## GingerJesus28

schnee11 said:


> The draft order went up yesterday at around 10:00 and the draft times are between 7AM - 2 AM.
> from 10-2 would be 4 hours and then from 7-11:45 it would be 4 and a half hours so its been just a bit over 8 hours. I was just asking though if we will skip his pick or if the draft only commences once he picks



Clock re started at 7am today, so he has until 3pm EST to get his pick in

If it's 3pm and he still hasn't picked then I will autopick for him (it will be Crosby) and the user with the 2nd pick will go.


----------



## schnee11

RyanOhReally said:


> The draft starts when the first pick is made, I believe. So he has until the end of the world...




okay thanks, was just making sure


----------



## GingerJesus28

The pick should be relatively obvious, so I know it sucks to wait lol, but such is life. 
He has the glory of drafting 1st overall, put a picture up and everything. 

Or he could just end up saying "I pick Crosby"
the suspense is suspenseful...

I saw someone pick McDavid 1st overall in one of these so who knows, maybe he picks McDavid lol he IS a decade younger...


----------



## GingerJesus28

Mozesmadness said:


> If someone wants to drop down to one team id take a team on.
> 
> I'm surprised I haven't come across this thread yet.



you want Boston?


----------



## GingerJesus28

jawallstar1 said:


> Maybe instead of 4C/8W it should just be 12F because some players play both and maybe I want two guys who can play center on my wing...



Like I said above, im very lenient on that type of stuff. As long as you arent moving a player like Stamkos/Crosby/Giroux/Thornton, etc to wing, or Ovechkin, P. Kane, Hall, Kessel, etc. to center, I will allow it. 

Even guys like Monahan, Couturier wont be allowed to go to wing, they will be career centers

Guys like E/J Staal, Datsyuk, Zetterberg, Couture, Pavelski, Marleau will be allowed to be either/or 

Reason I put this restriction is so that people dont just choose all centers, cause that wouldnt happen in real life.

*ALSO, WE HAVE A SWITCH:

I have gave Boston to Mozesmadness! He will now have complete control of Boston.*


----------



## dathockeydoe

I just realized this draft is gonna take like.. 3 months. lol


----------



## Black Noise

dathockeydoe said:


> I just realized this draft is gonna take like.. 3 months. lol




Especially if this first person never picks...


----------



## GingerJesus28

Ill give him until 1:30pm EST to pick, so roughly another 1h 15m. The pick is relatively obvious anyways. 
We're doing a total of 600 picks so patience is a virtue, everyone. Lol.


----------



## GingerJesus28

BacksInTheSaddle has logged on today, and was on another thread, and i even sent him a PM so like I said, i'll give hm another half hour to get his pick in before he's autopicked.


----------



## BacksInTheSaddle

Sorry fellas, been busy all day with military stuff, these guys don't often take to kindly to you being on your phone haha. Of course I pick Crosby.

PMing next guy right away



XXX - S. Crosby - XXX
XXX - XXX - XXX
XXX - XXX - XXX
XXX - XXX - XXX

XXX - XXX
XXX - XXX
XXX - XXX

XXX
XXX


----------



## GingerJesus28

Next GM (SundinIsAGod) has been PM'ed


----------



## Sundinisagod

2) Connor McDavid



xxx McDavid xxx
xxx xxxxxxx xxx
xxx xxxxxxx xxx
xxx xxxxxxx xxx

xxx xxx
xxx xxx 
xxx xxx

xxx
xxx











next team has been pm'd.


----------



## QJL

Edmonton Oilers

XXX - XXX - XXX
XXX - XXX - XXX
XXX - XXX - XXX
XXX - XXX - XXX

XXX - XXX
XXX - XXX
XXX - XXX

XXX
XXX


Traveling in Ecuador April 3-April 12. Will do my best to draft then.


----------



## Yoshidas Island

With the 3rd Overall selection in the 2015 RE-DO Rosters Draft, The Montreal Canadiens are proud to RE-select...
Carey Price of the Montreal Canadiens!


XXX - XXX - XXX
XXX - XXX - XXX
XXX - XXX - XXX
XXX - XXX - XXX

XXX - XXX
XXX - XXX
XXX - XXX

Carey Price
XXX


----------



## GingerJesus28

ReasonableHabFan said:


> With the 3rd Overall selection in the 2015 RE-DO Rosters Draft, The Montreal Canadiens are proud to RE-select...
> Schnee (the next GM to pick) has been notified!


----------



## hockey1010101

Damn I was hoping Price would drop to 9


----------



## dathockeydoe

Habsfan21 said:


> Damn I was hoping Price would drop to 9




All the Habs fans want Price?? (falls over from to much shock)


----------



## hockey1010101

dathockeydoe said:


> All the Habs fans want Price?? (falls over from to much shock)




You wouldn't want the best goalie in the world at 9th overall?


----------



## schnee11

The 
are proud to select Steven Stamkos

Next GM has been PM'ed


----------



## dathockeydoe

Habsfan21 said:


> You wouldn't want the best goalie in the world at 9th overall?




At 9? Nope. I figured he would be available when I pick.


----------



## hockey1010101

dathockeydoe said:


> At 9? Nope. I figured he would be available when I pick.


----------



## Sundinisagod

I was planning to take Price in the last round.


----------



## hi

Is this draft a one year thing or a dynasty type draft (in terms of judging the teams)? Or does it not matter and everyone can build their franchises however they would like?


----------



## dathockeydoe

Habsfan21 said:


>




I should rephrase that. I had hoped he'd be available. I didn't take into account the amount of Habs fans on here. I agree that he's the best goalie this year, but others might take others before him. I still wouldn't take him at 9 though.


----------



## GingerJesus28

showjaxx said:


> Is this draft a one year thing or a dynasty type draft (in terms of judging the teams)? Or does it not matter and everyone can build their franchises however they would like?




Dynasty 100%. You want to build for the future. 
Like if it was a 1 year run, Datsyuk would probably go top 15, in this draft i expect him to be a 2nd/3rd round pick.


----------



## Black Noise

Sorry I didn't pick sooner, been out all day and this site sucks on mobile. 

The Vancouver Canucks are proud to select, the 14th Captain in team history,* Evgeni Malkin*!



*Forwards*

XXX- Evgeni Malkin* (C)*  - XXX 

XXX - XXX  - XXX 

XXX - XXX  - XXX 

XXX - XXX  - XXX 

*Defence*

XXX - XXX 

XXX - XXX 

XXX - XXX 

*Goalies*

XXX 

XXX ​

Next GM PM'D


----------



## MarryMarner

With the 6th pick in the draft the Arizona Coyotes select...*John Tavares*


Arizona Coyotes

Jonathan Drouin - John Tavares - James Neal
Chris Kreider - Nazem Kadri - XXX
XXX - William Nylander - XXX
XXX - XXX - XXX

Morgan Rielly - Seth Jones
Jake Gardiner - Matt Dumba
XXX - XXX

Kari Lethonen
XXX

1. John Tavares
2. Seth Jones
3. Jonathan Drouin
4. Morgan Rielly
5. James Neal
6. William Nylander
7. Nazem Kadri
8. Matt Dumba
9. Jake Gardiner
10. Kari Lehtonen


----------



## Black Noise

MarryMarner said:


> With the 6th pick in the draft the Arizona Coyotes select...
> 
> John Tavares
> 
> Can someone else PM next guy? On my phone at work.




Done


----------



## PredsForPresidents




----------



## hi

select


*D: Erik Karlsson*


----------



## edguy

The  select Jonathan Toews

:

Forwards

_____ - Jonathan Toews- _____

_____ - _____ - _____

_____ - _____ - _____

_____ - _____ - _____

Defence

_____ - _____ 

_____ - _____ 

_____ - _____ 

Goalies

_____

_____​


----------



## GingerJesus28

Just a reminder guys to just say "PM'ed next GM" just so that i know the next GM has been notified!
Thanks!


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

edguy said:


> The  select Jonathan Toews




Toews at 8 is a steal IMO.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

So the draft order is a snake correct?


----------



## PredsForPresidents

Yup i think so


----------



## GingerJesus28

jawallstar1 said:


> So the draft order is a snake correct?




yep.


----------



## leafsrock67

It's been 8 hours since the last pick. I select Jack Eichel.

Next GM PM'ed.


----------



## kirby11

The Anaheim Ducks are proud to select Tyler Seguin.

Next manager PM'ed.


----------



## GingerJesus28

edit


----------



## GingerJesus28

I don't know where you got its been 8 hours draft window
Edguy picked at 8pm EST, that's 5 hours to 1am
Then he has 7-10am to pick

It's only 9am

If he comes on and wants one of those 2 players that you guys drafted I'm going to have to award him that player since you jumped the gun


----------



## GingerJesus28

Also another important thing:

It says clearly that the person that missed will be autodafted, NOT skipped. 

I would've taken Tyler Seguin as his autopick
You see the problems here? You skipped his pick when it's an autopick, and jumped the gun by an hour and a half. 

It's very easy guys, don't make it harder than it has to be. If nobody has picked in 8 hours, I will AUTODRAFT FOR THEM in THAT slot, and I will PM the next GM to go

If he doesn't pick by 10am, I will Autodraft Tyler Seguin in his place, and kirby11 will have to select another player, since Seguin shouldn't have been there in the first place!


----------



## hockey1010101

I'm online, I read the rules and I should be able to pick.

The  are proud to select, formerly of the  , formerly of the ....TYLER SEGUIN!






Forwards

_____ - Tyler Seguin - _____

_____ - _____ - _____

_____ - _____ - _____

_____ - _____ - _____

Defence

_____ - _____

_____ - _____

_____ - _____

Goalies

_____

_____


----------



## GingerJesus28

Leafsrock67 would've been next and chosen Eichel, so can someone pm kirby and tell him to re pick, driving to school


----------



## hockey1010101

GingerJesus28 said:


> Leafsrock67 would've been next and chosen Eichel, so can someone pm kirby and tell him to re pick, driving to school




I PMed him


----------



## kirby11

Alright...saw Seguin got yanked away from me...hmm...

The Ducks select Ryan Johansen, formerly of the Columbus Blue Jackets

PM'ed jagr247


----------



## dathockeydoe

kirby11 said:


> Alright...saw Seguin got yanked away from me...hmm...
> 
> The Ducks select Ryan Johansen, formerly of the Columbus Blue Jackets
> 
> PM'ed jagr247




After all of his gentle explaining.. you still used the phrase "yanked away"? Come on. We have a long, long draft here. Abide by the rules set and be a good sport about it. (hands everyone a beer) (unless you're underage, you get iced tea)


----------



## PredsForPresidents

> After all of his gentle explaining.. you still used the phrase "yanked away"? Come on. We have a long, long draft here. Abide by the rules set and be a good sport about it. (hands everyone a beer) (unless you're underage, you get iced tea)




Yay! I love Ice tea! I'm being totally serious, my family can use up a 3kg thing of powdered ice tea, in about 10 days.


----------



## PredsForPresidents

Btw...
how are you going to do the franchise's... will there be draft's and stuff? trading picks?
Could we "sign" any "free agents" left after the draft? just to add depth?
How are you going to do the playoffs and regular season?(if you are doing them)


----------



## GingerJesus28

PredsForPresidents said:


> Btw...
> how are you going to do the franchise's... will there be draft's and stuff? trading picks?
> Could we "sign" any "free agents" left after the draft? just to add depth?
> How are you going to do the playoffs and regular season?(if you are doing them)



We'll see how far everyone wants to take this after the draft is done
this will likely take at least 2 months to finish with there being 600 picks, so im just worried about getting the draft done lol

I'll probably end up making an NHL15 league.


----------



## kirby11

dathockeydoe said:


> After all of his gentle explaining.. you still used the phrase "yanked away"? Come on. We have a long, long draft here. Abide by the rules set and be a good sport about it. (hands everyone a beer) (unless you're underage, you get iced tea)




Sorry, should have included the  emoji
My brain read it as sarcastic but it didn't come across that way clearly 
Thank you for the iced tea!


----------



## RyanOhReally

GingerJesus28 said:


> We'll see how far everyone wants to take this after the draft is done
> this will likely take at least 2 months to finish with there being 600 picks, so im just worried about getting the draft done lol
> 
> I'll probably end up making an NHL15 league.




Great idea. Sim a season, and see who wins!


----------



## GingerJesus28

RyanOhReally said:


> Great idea. Sim a season, and see who wins!




Yep, exactly! And ill post stats and stuff


----------



## PredsForPresidents

> And ill post stats and stuff



Could you do that every month ingame? so that teams that aren't doing very well can possibly trade for picks and prospects? and so we could possibly shake up the lines if we can...

Btw i have NHL15 and i suggest to edit Mcdavid so he's a 85 overall 5 green star, and Eichel at 4 1/2 green star at 83 overall
You'll have to make Eichel and Hanifin in Creationzone


----------



## PredsForPresidents

We could do a Gm connected maybe...


----------



## hockey1010101

PredsForPresidents said:


> Could you do that every month ingame? so that teams that aren't doing very well can possibly trade for picks and prospects? and so we could possibly shake up the lines if we can...
> 
> Btw i have NHL15 and i suggest to edit Mcdavid so he's a 85 overall 5 green star, and Eichel at 4 1/2 green star at 83 overall
> You'll have to make Eichel and Hanifin in Creationzone




85 5 overall green star. He'll end up being a 300 overall.


----------



## Black Noise

PredsForPresidents said:


> We could do a Gm connected maybe...




Ya but that would require everyone to have the same console (360 or PS3, not next gen) which is incredibly unlikely.


----------



## PredsForPresidents

nope
in my Capitals Gm he stops at around a 96 overall
5 green stars is what Crosby and Toews are in the game right now anyways


----------



## GingerJesus28

Let's just try and keep the comments to picks please and thanks guys  
85 posts and only like 10 picks lol...

EDIT: I made a discussion thread. You all can comment on any questions or suggestions you have!


----------



## Moveslikejagr247

The Winnipeg jets are proud to select Patrick kane!!






(sent Pm to the next Gm)


----------



## Moveslikejagr247

xxxx-xxxx-P.kane
xxxx-xxxx-xxxx
xxxx-xxxx-xxxx
xxxx-xxxx-xxxx

xxxx-K.letang
xxxx-xxxx
xxxx-xxxx

xxxx
xxxx


----------



## PredsForPresidents

So the jets wanted another kane in their lineup eh?


----------



## Moveslikejagr247

PredsForPresidents said:


> So the jets wanted another kane in their lineup eh?



Better than our last one!!


----------



## GingerJesus28

The user who has control of the Red Wings hasn't even logged on since the 13th and only has 1 post so i doubt he's going to make time for this...

So I will take over the Wings

I will make my picks shortly, since they are back to back!


----------



## KeziaTML

Wouldn't mind getting in on this if another team becomes available.


----------



## GingerJesus28

The Detroit Red Wings are proud to select Center Anze Kopitar 13th overall!








The Philadelphia Flyers are proud to select Claude Giroux 14th overall!






Next GM PM'ed


----------



## GingerJesus28

*Forwards*
Line 1: _____ - Kopitar - _____
Line 2: _____ - _____ - _____
Like 3: _____ - _____ - _____
Line 4: _____ - _____ - _____

*Defense*
1st pair: _____ - _____
1st pair: _____ - _____
1st pair: _____ - _____

*Goalies*:



*Forwards*
Line 1: _____ - Giroux - _____
Line 2: _____ - _____ - _____
Like 3: _____ - _____ - _____
Line 4: _____ - _____ - _____

*Defense*
1st pair: _____ - _____
1st pair: _____ - _____
1st pair: _____ - _____

*Goalies*:


----------



## McMozesmadness

With the 15th Overall pick in the Re-Do Draft the Boston Bruins select:

Previously of the Nashville Predators:







*SHEA WEBER*


 
*
Depth Chart

XXXXXXXXX / XXXXXXXXX / XXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXX / XXXXXXXXX / XXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXX / XXXXXXXXX / XXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXX / XXXXXXXXX / XXXXXXXXX

XXXXXXXXX / Shea Weber (15)
XXXXXXXXX / XXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXX / XXXXXXXXX

XXXXXXX
XXXXXXX*​


----------



## GingerJesus28

you PM the next GM?


----------



## kris

The next GM has been skipped a few times in our U23 Mock, just a heads up he might not be around.


----------



## McMozesmadness

GingerJesus28 said:


> you PM the next GM?




Yessir


----------



## GingerJesus28

kris said:


> The next GM has been skipped a few times in our U23 Mock, just a heads up he might not be around.



yeah saw that. Have a feeling that will be the last pick for today... we'll see I guess.


----------



## GingerJesus28

Mozesmadness said:


> Yessir




alright, thanks  

just remember to put "next gm pm'ed" after you make your selection, so i know its been done lol


----------



## PredsForPresidents

> The next GM has been skipped a few times in our U23 Mock, just a heads up he might not be around.yeah saw that. Have a feeling that will be the last pick for today... we'll see I guess.



We could just auto-pick him... it would hurry up the draft... if he went on a vacay or his internet crashed and is down he might not be back for a while...


----------



## KeziaTML

KeziaTML said:


> Wouldn't mind getting in on this if another team becomes available.






Just saying.


----------



## GingerJesus28

KeziaTML said:


> Just saying.



I'll get you a spot if someone gets auto picked and doesn't show up man!


----------



## GingerJesus28

PredsForPresidents said:


> We could just auto-pick him... it would hurry up the draft... if he went on a vacay or his internet crashed and is down he might not be back for a while...




When someone signs up I have to honor their word, because what happens if he shows up? Yes it's unlikely but the first pick was made within 15 mins of the window time. 

Patience my friends. We can separate the pretenders from the contenders after the first round


----------



## GingerJesus28

Ok I know this is major contradictory on my part... maybe makes me a bad host, but after consideration, if this guy hasn't been on for his other draft, won't be on for this one...

KeziaTML, you can be NY Islanders!


----------



## KeziaTML

Nice, will pick ASAP..

What is the : symbol for the Islanders? I've tried every variation I can think of.


----------



## GingerJesus28

its : isles (without the space!)


----------



## KeziaTML

2015 - 2016 New York Islanders 

The New York Islanders plan on building around a solid D core moving forward, so with that, we are please to select:

Drew Doughty






- - 
- - 
- - 
- - 

Drew Doughty - 
- 
- 

-
-

Selections:

1st Round - 16th Overall - Drew Doughty

Next GM PM'd​


----------



## PredsForPresidents

For whatever reason, i feel as if you moved my pick down from 20-22... Prob not... just sayin


----------



## GingerJesus28

PredsForPresidents said:


> For whatever reason, i feel as if you moved my pick down from 20-22... Prob not... just sayin



Draft order team wise hasn't been changed lol i remember i found it hilarious how the 2 guys who had back to back picks had 4 straight picks lol.
I honestly didn't look at any of the names, just saw that 2 guys who had 2 teams had 4 straight picks lol i found that funny.

im not the NHL, i won't be rigging the draft order for specific teams


----------



## PredsForPresidents

Sorry its just that i thought i had the 20th pick


----------



## GingerJesus28

So just to clarify for everyone, if WJZ3 doesn't get his pick in tonight, he will have until 3pm EST to do so tomorrow.


----------



## PredsForPresidents

Why not just give him till 1 o'clock? he'll have enough time to do it in morning or on his lunch break

Btw can we declare a stop the clock time for 11pm-6pm every night?


----------



## GingerJesus28

Edited point #7 on first post, declaring the rules

So in simple terms: There is an 8 hour draft window. You can make a pick at any time of day you want. 4am, 1am, 6am, I don't care haha. HOWEVER: The draft "clock" window will be frozen from 11pm EST-7am EST. Which means you can still obviously make picks between then, but the "clock" won't be going. So say a user makes a pick at 11:15pm EST, the next GM will have until 3pm EST to make his pick (since the draft clock re-starts at 7am EST).


----------



## kris

The clock should stop from midnight -7 am. With having 8 hours to pick, that should be enough I'd think.


----------



## GingerJesus28

kris said:


> The clock should stop from midnight -7 am. With having 8 hours to pick, that should be enough I'd think.




Not many people are on at midnight, noticed that a lot are out around 10-11 EST.
Ill do it from 11pm-7am


----------



## PredsForPresidents

Ooops must have missed that srry


----------



## CaseyMitts37

:

*The Buffalo Sabres are proud to select Nathan MacKinnon*





PM has been sent to the next GM


----------



## Habs76

The  are proud to select, formerly of the Montreal Canadiens, P.K. Subban!


----------



## Habs76

The  are proud to select, formerly of the Chicago Blackhawks, Duncan Keith!

Next GM has been PMed.


----------



## Habs76

Rosters:

 
_XXXXXX - XXXXXX - XXXXXX 
XXXXXX - XXXXXX - XXXXXX 
XXXXXX - XXXXXX - XXXXXX 
XXXXXX - XXXXXX - XXXXXX 

XXXXXX - P.K. Subban 
XXXXXX - XXXXXX 
XXXXXX - XXXXXX 

XXXXXX 
XXXXXX

_ 
_XXXXXX - XXXXXX - XXXXXX 
XXXXXX - XXXXXX - XXXXXX 
XXXXXX - XXXXXX - XXXXXX 
XXXXXX - XXXXXX - XXXXXX 

XXXXXX - Duncan Keith 
XXXXXX - XXXXXX 
XXXXXX - XXXXXX 

XXXXXX 
XXXXXX _​


----------



## BacksInTheSaddle

Does Ovi infect your team if you draft him errrr......


----------



## McCluffin

The Nashville Predators are proud to select: Formerly from the Anaheim Ducks
Ryan Getzlaf


----------



## McCluffin

The Carolina Hurricanes are proud to select: Formerly from the Washington Capitals
Alexander Ovechkin

Next GM PM'D


----------



## PredsForPresidents

Please don't pick yet i have to go to school and i won't be able to pick please wait a few hours pls!!!!


----------



## dathockeydoe

McCluffin said:


> The Carolina Hurricanes are proud to select: Formerly from the Washington Capitals
> Alexander Ovechkin
> 
> Next GM PM'D




Ovi... I would have taken you like 6th round.. maybe... Oh well. Off the board now.


----------



## kris

I was hoping for one of OV, Subban, or Mackinnon.


----------



## GingerJesus28

PredsForPresidents said:


> Please don't pick yet i have to go to school and i won't be able to pick please wait a few hours pls!!!!





Looks like we are waiting a few hours lol


----------



## dathockeydoe

GingerJesus28 said:


> Looks like we are waiting a few hours lol




I'm using all of my restraint to not make a recess joke...

Oops..


----------



## GingerJesus28

dathockeydoe said:


> I'm using all of my restraint to not make a recess joke...
> 
> Oops..



Oh my 
highly more likely high school lol


----------



## kris

What's funny is he posted that as he was on the clock.


----------



## kris

He mentioned it earlier as well, but I seem to remember picking 21st when I first looked and got moved down to 23. I assume it's to accommodate the gm's that have two teams so I'm not too worried.


----------



## GingerJesus28

kris said:


> What's funny is he posted that as he was on the clock.




oh wow thats funny, right at 11:10am EST 
that kinda sucks since you're the pick after... hopefully he can get on his phone to pick soon lol


----------



## McCluffin

kris said:


> I was hoping for one of OV, Subban, or Mackinnon.




Well i wanted to bring shea back to Nashville... oh well


----------



## PredsForPresidents

With the 20th pick in the Nhl Re-do the rosters draft the San Jose Sharks select








Line One
_____X_______X________
Line Two
_____X_______X________
Line Three
_____X_______X________
Line Four
_____X_______X________

Defensive pairing One
R.Suter *C* X_______
Defensive pairing Two
________X________
Defensive pairing Three
________X________

Starter
________
Backup
________
Holy school Wifi sucks


----------



## GingerJesus28

D going fast n furious I see... 

kris its your pick now!


----------



## kris

With our selection in the 2015 Re-Draft, the  Pittsburgh Penguins  are proud to select:






RW Corey Perry.

Next GM PM'd


----------



## McCluffin

Is this a snake draft or will the owner of pick 1 own, 31, 61, 91 etc.


----------



## GingerJesus28

its a snake draft lol


----------



## Habs76

McCluffin said:


> Is this a snake draft or will the owner of pick 1 own, 31, 61, 91 etc.




Snake I believe


----------



## Oilers Apologist

LA selects Aaron Ekblad.

XXX - XXX - XXX
XXX - XXX - XXX
XXX - XXX - XXX
XXX - XXX - XXX

XXX - Ekblad
XXX - XXX
XXX - XXX

XXX
XXX

I can't find UncleBen on my phone so could someone PM him please?


----------



## GingerJesus28

yep for sure RTR


----------



## QJL

Give me my guy! 5 more picks!


----------



## uncleben

St. Louis are proud to select

Gabriel Landeskog





Next GM PM'd


----------



## GingerJesus28

it is now dathockeydoe's pick, followed by RyanOhReally's pick

Round 2 order is up... its just a snake draft lol


----------



## GingerJesus28

I guess if you guys REALLY want, you can trade picks in this draft
But it has to be for the same amount of picks... obviously

if you want to trade picks, go ahead. Discuss via PM though, and just post it on here if you have made a deal for picks!


----------



## dathockeydoe

select with their 1st pick, Nicklas Backstrom. 





next gm pm'd


----------



## GingerJesus28

Just like to take a moment to say RIP to capgeek founder Matthew Wuest. He changed the hockey world, really with his phenomenal site. RIP.


----------



## PredsForPresidents

RIP,Matt


----------



## RyanOhReally

Sucks to hear that about Matt. I'd heard he was a fantastic guy.


----------



## RyanOhReally

With that said, Brendan Shanahan and the  would like to select with their first pick in the NHL Fantasy Draft, the new face of Toronto *RD Alex Pietrangelo*






*1 - Alex Pietrangelo RD*

LW - C - RW
LW - C - RW
LW - C - RW
LW - C - RW

LD - *Alex Pietrangelo (C)*
LD - RD
LD - RD

G
G


----------



## GingerJesus28

RyanOhReally said:


> Sucks to hear that about Matt. I'd heard he was a fantastic guy.



Yeah, cancer sucks. Capgeek was amazing


----------



## GingerJesus28

So if jawallstar doesn't get his pick in tonight, he will have until 1pm EST to do so tomorrow


----------



## QJL

GingerJesus28 said:


> So if jawallstar doesn't get his pick in tonight, he will have until 1pm EST to do so tomorrow




I'll be ready!


----------



## GingerJesus28

I honestly won't be up at 1pm EST, so if jawall doesn't make his pick, the autodraft player will be Patrice Bergeron


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

With the 28th Overall Selection, the Tampa Bay Lightning are proud to select...

...from the St Louis Blues...

*Vladimir Tarasenko*

Next GM has been notified


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

XXX-Joe Pavelski-Vladimir Tarasenko
XXX-XXX-XXX
XXX-XXX-XXX
XXX-XXX-XXX

XXX-XXX
XXX-XXX
XXX-XXX

XXX
XXX


----------



## QJL

Took my guy!

The Edmonton Oilers select JAMIE BENN with the 29th overall pick.

Benn-XXX-XXX
XXX-XXX-XXX
XXX-XXX-XXX
XXX-XXX-XXX

XXX-XXX
XXX-XXX
XXX-XXX

XXX
XXX

Next GM PM'd


----------



## hi

select:


*RW: Jakub Voracek* and *D: Victor Hedman*


PM sent


----------



## QJL

The Edmonton Oilers select Ryan McDonagh with 32nd overall pick.

Benn-XXX-XXX
XXX-XXX-XXX
XXX-XXX-XXX
XXX-XXX-XXX

McDonagh-XXX
XXX-XXX
XXX-XXX

XXX
XXX

Next gm pm'd


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

With the 33rd Overall Selection, the Tampa Bay Lightning are proud to select...

...from the San Jose Sharks...

*Joe Pavelski*

Next GM has been notified


----------



## GingerJesus28

People on here actually know what they are doing on here  

Very very good picks. Hoping there's still some D left for me haha


----------



## RyanOhReally

Since I won't have a pick for like 55 more picks, I'm not taking any chances...

*Tuuka Rask* is coming back to the 


LW - C - RW
LW - C - RW
LW - C - RW
LW - C - RW

LD - Alex Pietrangelo (C)
LD - RD
LD - RD

*Tuuka Rask*
G


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

GingerJesus28 said:


> People on here actually know what they are doing on here
> 
> Very very good picks. Hoping there's still some D left for me haha




(That's what she said)


----------



## RyanOhReally

jawallstar1 said:


> (That's what she said)




**Slow Clap**


----------



## PredsForPresidents

jawallstar1 said:


> (That's what she said)



Omg yes!


----------



## GingerJesus28

jawallstar1 said:


> (That's what she said)




Is there a golf clap emoticon on here somewhere?
Well played sir, well played!


----------



## GingerJesus28

Oh and its dathockeydoe's pick now


----------



## dathockeydoe

Some tough decisions here in Calgary, but we've decided to go with a controversial pick for Calgary

 select LW Taylor Hall






Hall - Backstrom

uncle ben pm'd


----------



## GingerJesus28

Hall in a Flames uniform... ugh...


----------



## PredsForPresidents

Crap there goes my plan...


----------



## uncleben

St. Louis selects

Oliver Ekman-Larsson



Rebuild the Rebuild PMd


----------



## McCluffin

uncleben85 said:


> St. Louis selects
> 
> Oliver Ekman-Larsson
> 
> 
> 
> Rebuild the Rebuild PMd




AHHHH I wanted em


----------



## Oilers Apologist

LA selects Logan Couture.

XXX - Couture - XXX
XXX - XXX - XXX 
XXX - XXX - XXX
XXX - XXX - XXX

XXX - Ekblad
XXX - XXX
XXX - XXX

XXX
XXX


----------



## kris

I'll go with the obvious here....

 Pittsburgh Penguins  are proud to select...

C - Patrice Bergeron 




Pm'd next GM.


----------



## GingerJesus28

Man, just imagining some of these players in these uniforms is scary lol.

Also how the heck did Bergy fall so far? Thats a steal for you Kris


----------



## PredsForPresidents

With Surprise and excitment, the  San Jose Sharks  select,formerly of the Colorado Avalance *Matt Duchene!*




Line One
_____XM.Duchene *A* X________
Line Two
_____X_______X________
Line Three
_____X_______X________
Line Four
_____X_______X________

Defensive pairing One
R.Suter *C* X_______
Defensive pairing Two
________X________
Defensive pairing Three
________X________

Starter
________
Backup
________
Next Gm pm'ed


----------



## GingerJesus28

McCluffin now has back to back picks
Followed by Habs76 back to back picks

Much better pace today. Will have a minimum of 16 picks, thats right around where it'd be nice to be; 14+ picks a day.


----------



## PredsForPresidents

Huh? you mean Habs76?


----------



## GingerJesus28

PredsForPresidents said:


> Huh? you mean Habs76?




Look at the draft order... its McCluffin


----------



## KeziaTML

I'll be here for my pick as well. sucks being in the middle of a snake draft..


----------



## GingerJesus28

maybe i jinxed it lol McCluffin and Habs76 were here...


----------



## BacksInTheSaddle

KeziaTML said:


> I'll be here for my pick as well. sucks being in the middle of a snake draft..




I mean you could be first and have to wait 60 picks between  and then have to pick two in a row. So much time between action.


----------



## GingerJesus28

BacksInTheSaddle said:


> I mean you could be first and have to wait 60 picks between  and then have to pick two in a row. So much time between action.




But you got the best player in the world so everything is ok


----------



## PredsForPresidents

Ginger you had it as 


> McCluffin now has back to back picks
> Followed byMcCluffin back to back picks
> 
> Much better pace today. Will have a minimum of 16 picks, thats right around where it'd be nice to be; 14+ picks a day.



Thats what i meant and now you just edited it


----------



## McCluffin

The Carolina Hurricanes are proud to select: formerly of the New York Rangers
Henrik Lundqvist


----------



## McCluffin

The Nashville Predators are extatic to bring back the fan favourite 
PEKKA RINNE


----------



## Habs76

The  are proud to select, formerly of the Los Angeles Kings, Jonathan Quick! 

The  are proud to select, formerly of the Boston Bruins, David Krejci!


----------



## McCluffin

looking to get back into the second round, if nyone is interesting in getting a better set of picks later on hit me up


----------



## CaseyMitts37

:

The Buffalo Sabres are proud to select Filip Forsberg
​


----------



## CaseyMitts37

PM sent to the next owner


----------



## KeziaTML

2015 - 2016 New York Islanders 

The New York Islanders believe that a solid defense also requires a solid goaltender. We've seen a few names slip and want to get in the game. With that said, the New York Islanders select:

Braden Holtby






- - 
- - 
- - 
- - 

Drew Doughty - 
- 
- 

Braden Holtby
-

Selections:

1st Round - 16th Overall - Drew Doughty
2nd Round - 45th Overall - Braden Holtby

Next GM PM'd​


----------



## GingerJesus28

Thats a nasty duo... MacKinnon/Forsberg damn...

If Moses comes on tonight, we could get 21 picks done today. Thats awesome!


----------



## McMozesmadness

With the 46th Overall pick in the Re-Do Draft the Boston Bruins select:

Previously of the Edmonton Oilers:






*RYAN NUGENT-HOPKINS*

 
*
Depth Chart

XXXXXXXXX / Ryan Nugent-Hopkins / XXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXX / XXXXXXXXX / XXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXX / XXXXXXXXX / XXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXX / XXXXXXXXX / XXXXXXXXX

XXXXXXXXX / Shea Weber
XXXXXXXXX / XXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXX / XXXXXXXXX

XXXXXXX
XXXXXXX*​


----------



## RyanOhReally

KeziaTML said:


> 2015 - 2016 New York Islanders
> 
> The New York Islanders believe that a solid defense also requires a solid goaltender. We've seen a few names slip and want to get in the game. With that said, the New York Islanders select:
> 
> Braden Holtby​




Good thing I grabbed a goalie because he was going to be my back up plan in the 3rd...


----------



## GingerJesus28

Nuuuuge!

Ok. I've been waiting and lets just say I'm thrilled that he dropped this far
He may be 31, but He's my 3rd favourite defensemen in the NHL next to Weber and Doughty...

  
The Philadelphia Fyers are VERY PROUD to select Defensemen MARK GIORDANO with the 47th overall pick!






  
And with the 48th overall pick, The Detroit Red Wings are VERY proud to select....... Cory Schneider..... lol!




​
Next GM PM'ed


----------



## KeziaTML

Lundy is already gone.


----------



## PredsForPresidents

Lunqvist is gone


----------



## McCluffin

GingerJesus28 said:


> Nuuuuge!
> 
> Ok. I've been waiting and lets just say I'm thrilled that he dropped this far
> He may be 31, but He's my 3rd favourite defensemen in the NHL next to Weber and Doughty...
> 
> 
> The Philadelphia Fyers are VERY PROUD to select Defensemen MARK GIORDANO with the 47th overall pick!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And with the 48th overall pick, The Boston Bruins are VERY proud to select THE KING... Henrik Lundqvist!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next GM PM'ed here soon!




I took Lundqvist with Carolina sir


----------



## GingerJesus28

WOW How the **** did i miss that lol
Sorry about that guys

one second

guy who runs this thing misses one of the best goalies in the NHL being picked... oy


----------



## GingerJesus28

Corey Schneider then! Corey Schneider lol


----------



## Moveslikejagr247

The Winnipeg jets are proud to select Kris letang!!






(sent Pm to the next Gm)


----------



## Moveslikejagr247

xxxx-xxxx-P.kane
xxxx-xxxx-xxxx
xxxx-xxxx-xxxx
xxxx-xxxx-xxxx

xxxx-K.letang
xxxx-xxxx
xxxx-xxxx

xxxx
xxxx


----------



## GingerJesus28

To clarify, kirby11 will have until 2:30pm EST to make a pick tomorrow


----------



## PredsForPresidents

*TRADE ANNOUNCEMENT *
The Carolina Hurricanes and the San Jose Sharks have come to an agreement and are making a trade
To 
SJ 4th round pick,
6th round pick

To 
Canes 3rd round pick
8th round pick


----------



## GingerJesus28

PredsForPresidents said:


> *TRADE ANNOUNCEMENT *
> The Carolina Hurricanes and the San Jose Sharks have come to an agreement and are making a trade
> To
> SJ 4th round pick,
> 6th round pick
> 
> To
> Canes 3rd round pick
> 8th round pick



Good to know thanks! 

The # of the picks are:

To  :
99th overall
159th overall

To 
81st overall
220th overall


----------



## schnee11

PredsForPresidents said:


> *TRADE ANNOUNCEMENT *
> The Carolina Hurricanes and the San Jose Sharks have come to an agreement and are making a trade
> To
> SJ 4th round pick,
> 6th round pick
> 
> To
> Canes 3rd round pick
> 8th round pick




rule number 1
1. No trades until draft has concluded. Users that are in control of 2 teams (Showjaxx, Habs76, McCluffin) obviously will not be able to trade to their other team.


----------



## McCluffin

schnee11 said:


> rule number 1
> 1. No trades until draft has concluded. Users that are in control of 2 teams (Showjaxx, Habs76, McCluffin) obviously will not be able to trade to their other team.




No trades of players.. draft picks can be traded


----------



## PredsForPresidents

GingerJesus28 said:


> I guess if you guys REALLY want, you can trade picks in this draft
> But it has to be for the same amount of picks... obviously
> 
> if you want to trade picks, go ahead. Discuss via PM though, and just post it on here if you have made a deal for picks!



He said its ok and i control the San jose sharks


----------



## McCluffin

PredsForPresidents said:


> *TRADE ANNOUNCEMENT *
> The Carolina Hurricanes and the San Jose Sharks have come to an agreement and are making a trade
> To
> SJ 4th round pick,
> 6th round pick
> 
> To
> Canes 3rd round pick
> 8th round pick




I, the owner of the Hurricanes also announce this trade. It was a clean trade with no punches thrown


----------



## GingerJesus28

Ugh. Thats my bad schnee, I could've sworn i fixed the original post to say that you may trade draft picks. Ill get on that now


----------



## PredsForPresidents

A lot of actions today, 22+ picks with a trade!


----------



## schnee11

PredsForPresidents said:


> A lot of actions today, 22+ picks with a trade!



I agree, if we can keep trying to do like 20+ Picks a day this will go really smoothly


----------



## kris

In order to make 600+ picks we're going to have to. Wouldn't be against moving the time frame to 6 hours per pick.


----------



## GingerJesus28

Might have to move that clock up to 6 hours

Kirby11 is autopicked, and selects Keith Yandle


----------



## GingerJesus28

*From here on in, the draft window will be 6 hours*

and yes i pm'ed the next user... 1/2 hour ago


----------



## BacksInTheSaddle

How did we go from 20 picks in a day to 1 in 10 hours


----------



## RyanOhReally

BacksInTheSaddle said:


> How did we go from 20 picks in a day to 1 in 10 hours




I guess certain people are busy on Saturdays...


----------



## McCluffin

RyanOhReally said:


> I guess certain people are busy on Saturdays...




Blame it on the alcohol


----------



## GingerJesus28

i even PM'ed the guy and gave him a heads up and he responded... 
what can you do? not much...


----------



## leafsrock67

Henrik Zetterberg.


----------



## GingerJesus28

HabsFan21 will not be here for his pick, he PM'ed me ahead of time

he told me to pick Sergei Bobrovsky if available, and he is, so...

HabsFan21 selects Sergei Bobrovsky 

Will PM edgy here ASAP


----------



## BacksInTheSaddle

What's this guys window? Another hour?


----------



## GingerJesus28

11pm EST.


----------



## GingerJesus28

he's not going to be on...
i'll just autopick now

Edguy selects Phil Kessel

PM sent to shawjaxx


----------



## hi

select


*D: Roman Josi*


PM sent


----------



## PredsForPresidents

Just putting it out there, i wouldn't mind taking over a extra team


----------



## BacksInTheSaddle

PredsForPresidents said:


> Just putting it out there, i wouldn't mind taking over a extra team




Yeah I would also be open if anyone drops out


----------



## hockey1010101

Forwards

_____ - Tyler Seguin - _____

_____ - _____ - _____

_____ - _____ - _____

_____ - _____ - _____

Defence

_____ - _____

_____ - _____

_____ - _____

Goalies

Sergei Bobrovsky

_____


----------



## MarryMarner

are please to steal from the Nashville Predators...

D: Seth Jones

Some one pm next guy for me, I'm driving just wanted to keep this going!

XXX - John Tavares - XXX

Seth Jones - XXX

XXX


----------



## GingerJesus28

I PM'ed Gino McSnipesssssssssss


----------



## PredsForPresidents

*ANNOUNCEMENT *
The  Minnesota Wild  have just been bought by the owner of the 
 San Jose Sharks 

Schnee would you like to confirm this?


----------



## schnee11

PredsForPresidents said:


> *ANNOUNCEMENT *
> The  Minnesota Wild  have just been bought by the owner of the
> San Jose Sharks
> 
> Schnee would you like to confirm this?




Confirm, thanks for what has been a great draft but i don't really have the time to do this. Thanks again


----------



## GingerJesus28

sorry you couldn't make it work schnee, thanks for expressing interest!


----------



## GingerJesus28

Gino will have until 1pm EST to make a pick, with the clock now down to 6 hours

EDIT: Now its PredsForPresident who's up lol


----------



## Black Noise

Max Pacioretty



*Forwards*

Max Pacioretty *(A)*- Evgeni Malkin* (C)*  - XXX 

XXX - XXX  - XXX 

XXX - XXX  - XXX 

XXX - XXX  - XXX 

*Defence*

XXX - XXX 

XXX - XXX 

XXX - XXX 

*Goalies*

XXX 

XXX ​


----------



## PredsForPresidents

With the 57th pick, the  Minnesota Wild  Select,




Dougie Hamilton!

Minnesota lineup
XXX - Steven Stamkos - XXX
XXX - XXX - XXX
XXX - XXX - XXX
XXX - XXX - XXX

XXX - D.Hamilton
XXX - XXX
XXX - XXX

XXX
XXX
next gm pm'ed


----------



## McCluffin

showjaxx said:


> select
> 
> 
> *d: Roman josi*
> 
> 
> pm sent




ahhh why???


----------



## GingerJesus28

Another autopick... Jeez...

ReasonableHabFan selects Sean Monahan 

Next gm PMed


----------



## Black Noise

Come on guys...if we keep having to autopick this thing is gonna die real quick


----------



## GingerJesus28

ReasonableHabFan is reliable idk what happened, he even logged on this morning im wondering if the PM was sent to the wrong guy. 

And edguy was on here pretty much every day and even has his own thread so idk what happened there

Guys all it takes is to literally check in once during the day to see if you're close to being up... You can PM me your list of preferred players, I don't use it against you lol


----------



## BacksInTheSaddle

Like I said I would be absolutely willing to absorb another team, I have really been missing this kind of stuff since they took out fantasy drafts in NHL 15 haha


----------



## GingerJesus28

Yeah I saw that BacksInTheSaddle, but I can't boot a guy cause he missed 1 pick... 2 probably will. 
And there's some guys that hav told me they are gonna be traveling so I'm sure a spot will open up!


----------



## GingerJesus28

I've also noticed it's mainly guys from the top half of the order. The bottom half have all been quick, that's why we got 22 picks in that day

If you guys know anyone who'd possibly be interested in one of these, and can actually put their time in, direct them to this thread please!!


----------



## Sundinisagod

Noah Hanifin









next team has been pm'd


----------



## BacksInTheSaddle

After what seems like a lifetime of waiting the Florida Panthers are very happy to select with the 60th overall selection:






RD Kevin Shattenkirk 


and immediately following that with the 61st overall selection






LW Zach Parise



Z. Parise - S. Crosby - XXX
XXX - XXX - XXX
XXX - XXX - XXX
XXX - XXX - XXX

XXX - K. Shattenkirk
XXX - XXX
XXX - XXX

XXX
XXX

PMing Sundin now


----------



## GingerJesus28

*TRADE ANNOUNCEMENT *

The Philadelphia Flyers and the Minnesota have made a trade involving picks

To 
MIN 3rd round pick (64th overall)
MIN 4th round pick (117th overall)
MIN 20th round pick (597th overall)

To 
PHI 3rd round pick (74th overall)
PHI 4th round pick (107th overall)
PHI 17th round pick (494th overall)

Can the GM of the  (PredsForPresident) please confirm this trade!


----------



## PredsForPresidents

Its legit!


----------



## Sundinisagod

Justin Faulk


----------



## Sundinisagod

I've pm'd reasonablehabsfan


----------



## GingerJesus28

ReasonableHabsFan has informed me that has internet has been out all day, so thats why he has not been able to pick. I know he was reliable so knew something was up. He used emergency data on his phone to PM me that, and he won't be able to pick...

I will autograft for him, a Defeseman. 
The Montreal Canadiens have selected Brent Seabrook

I am up next and will have my pick shortly!

His roster:

C: Monahan:
W: NONE
D: Seabrook
G: Price


----------



## GingerJesus28

The Philadelphia Flyers are proud to select Jordan Eberle!

Gino McSnipesssss PM'ed here ASAP

*Forwards*

_____ - Giroux - Eberle

_____ - _____ - _____ 

_____ - _____ - _____ 

_____ - _____ - _____

*Defense*

Giordano - _____

_____ - _____ 

_____ - _____

*Goalies*: NONE


----------



## RyanOhReally

GingerJesus28 said:


> ReasonableHabsFan has informed me that has internet has been out all day, so thats why he has not been able to pick. I know he was reliable so knew something was up. He used emergency data on his phone to PM me that, and he won't be able to pick...
> 
> I will autograft for him, a Defeseman.
> The Montreal Canadiens have selected Brent Seabrook
> 
> I am up next and will have my pick shortly!
> 
> His roster:
> 
> C: Monahan:
> W: NONE
> D: Seabrook
> G: Price




Well thats Reasonable


----------



## Black Noise

John Carlson



*Forwards*

Max Pacioretty *(A)* - Evgeni Malkin* (C)*  - XXX 

XXX - XXX  - XXX 

XXX - XXX  - XXX 

XXX - XXX  - XXX 

*Defence*

John Carlson - XXX 

XXX - XXX 

XXX - XXX 

*Goalies*

XXX 

XXX ​


----------



## MarryMarner

The Arizona Coyotes are pleased to select...

LW: Jonathan Drouin

Jonathan Drouin - John Tavares - XXX
XXX - XXX - XXX
XXX - XXX - XXX
XXX - XXX - XXX 

Seth Jones - XXX
XXX - XXX
XXX - XXX

XXX

Showjax has been messaged.


----------



## hi

select


*W: Nikita Kucherov*


PM sent to edguy
PM sent to thekesselshow81


----------



## GingerJesus28

BTW, edguy has seemingly gone AWOL, and even the thread he created got transferred to a new "owner", so the new user controlling Ottawa will be *thekesselshow81*


----------



## BacksInTheSaddle

Hey all, I have taken on the sens as a second team and I am giving control to my friend but in the mean time he's taking Ben bishop for the sens, I'll do this better when m not driving

That's thekesselshows pick just to be clear


----------



## GingerJesus28

ill PM the next guy


----------



## hockey1010101

The Chicago Blackhawks cannot believe that this player is still available.

We are proud to select Marc Edouard Vlasic.

Forwards

_____ - Tyler Seguin - _____

_____ - _____ - _____

_____ - _____ - _____

_____ - _____ - _____

Defence

_____ - Marc Edouard Vlasic
_____ - _____

_____ - _____

Goalies

Sergei Bobrovsky


----------



## TSeguin91

GingerJesus28 said:


> BTW, edguy has seemingly gone AWOL, and even the thread he created got transferred to a new "owner", so the new user controlling Ottawa will be *thekesselshow81*




Thank you for bestowing me this honor. Even as a Leafs fan, I will gladly accept this Sens team as it has my boy Kessel and it will shed some light for me in these dark times.


----------



## GingerJesus28

Habsfan21 said:


> The Chicago Blackhawks cannot believe that this player is still available.
> 
> We are proud to select Marc Edouard Vlasic.
> 
> Forwards
> 
> _____ - Tyler Seguin - _____
> 
> _____ - _____ - _____
> 
> _____ - _____ - _____
> 
> _____ - _____ - _____
> 
> Defence
> 
> _____ - Marc Edouard Vlasic
> _____ - _____
> 
> _____ - _____
> 
> Goalies
> 
> Sergei Bobrovsky



I was just waiting for someone to pick him. Was shocked he was still available. Great pick. You PM the next guy?


----------



## GingerJesus28

TheKesselShow81 said:


> Thank you for bestowing me this honor. Even as a Leafs fan, I will gladly accept this Sens team as it has my boy Kessel and it will shed some light for me in these dark times.



No problem man! All i ask is that you put some effort into it and just pay attention so you know when your teams pick is coming up next!
im assuming you've read the rules?


----------



## hockey1010101

GingerJesus28 said:


> I was just waiting for someone to pick him. Was shocked he was still available. Great pick. You PM the next guy?




He has low point totals. Why he fell.

I PMed him.


----------



## PredsForPresidents

I picked Hamilton over MEV cause, hamilton has size and scoring ability, and he's 6 year's younger, but it was a struggle...


----------



## TSeguin91

GingerJesus28 said:


> No problem man! All i ask is that you put some effort into it and just pay attention so you know when your teams pick is coming up next!
> im assuming you've read the rules?




Even before being in I read the rules since I was made aware that this was going on. Pretty basic rules. Good idea to do this and I'm just glad to be a part of it.


----------



## RyanOhReally

Hey OP, if you do end up doing the NHL 15 thing, a good idea would be to make a mental note whenever a player still in college is drafted (I.e. Eichel, Hanifin) along with what you'd rate them and with maybe specifications. Its a bit of extra work but still ...


----------



## GingerJesus28

RyanOhReally said:


> Hey OP, if you do end up doing the NHL 15 thing, a good idea would be to make a mental note whenever a player still in college is drafted (I.e. Eichel, Hanifin) along with what you'd rate them and with maybe specifications. Its a bit of extra work but still ...



Oh YA I've been doing that haha
I might get someone else to do it cause you can't edit players on ps4 nhl15


----------



## RyanOhReally

GingerJesus28 said:


> Oh YA I've been doing that haha
> I might get someone else to do it cause you can't edit players on ps4 nhl15




I got myself an Xbone... I know the struggle...


----------



## GingerJesus28

RyanOhReally said:


> I got myself an Xbone... I know the struggle...





Stupidest thing EA could've done and they did it... Was so beyond pissed


----------



## leafsrock67

I select Jacob Trouba.


----------



## RyanOhReally

GingerJesus28 said:


> Stupidest thing EA could've done and they did it... Was so beyond pissed




I'm assuming you mean "Take a year off to 'perfect the game' and then shell out a skeleton of what the game used to be"?


----------



## PredsForPresidents

I volunteer as tribute! I have it on 360 but i'll need some help, cause i don't know how to make trades, with players with teams i don't control... is there a commissioner mode or something?


----------



## hockey1010101

leafsrock67 said:


> I select Jacob Trouba.




I pmed the next guy


----------



## RyanOhReally

PredsForPresidents said:


> I volunteer as tribute! I have it on 360 but i'll need some help, cause i don't know how to make trades, with players with teams i don't control... is there a commissioner mode or something?




Best is to edit rosters to where all they have is the players drafted, even edit minor league teams so the players don't get called up randomly, then turn off injuries so no one gets subbed unfairly. The thing with NHL 15 is that the lines will be different than what I'd imagine the GM would want, but if you edit the players positions to the assigned position and then turn off Assistant coach so they don't mess with the lines (pretty sure you can do that on the old consoles) then it'll be fine...

Gonna be a lot of work, but its a fun hobby!


----------



## PredsForPresidents

But what about trades? and since we have Mcdavid already drafted... the drafts gonna be really weird.
Well... i could "trade" Mcdavid, and Eichel (and hanifin) to their respective teams...
Thanks ryan btw


----------



## GingerJesus28

Let's move this to the discussion thread haha k? Just to keep it to picks only lol


----------



## PredsForPresidents

Btw it's Kirby's turn, Leafsrock picked Trouba


----------



## GingerJesus28

13 picks today, thats a good number

kirby will have until 1pm EST to get his pick in tomorrow


----------



## kirby11

The Anaheim Ducks are proud to select Oliver Ekman-Larsson

Roster:
X-Johansen-X
X-X-X
X-X-X
X-X-X

OEL-X
X-Yandle
X-X

X
X

Who do I have to PM? My internet is wonky and trying to go back to other pages in this thread isn't working so well


----------



## RyanOhReally

kirby11 said:


> The Anaheim Ducks are proud to select Oliver Ekman-Larsson
> 
> Roster:
> X-Johansen-X
> X-X-X
> X-X-X
> X-X-X
> 
> OEL-X
> X-Yandle
> X-X
> 
> X
> X
> 
> Who do I have to PM? My internet is wonky and trying to go back to other pages in this thread isn't working so well




He was taken by the Blues in the 2nd round. 36th I believe.


----------



## kirby11

Hmm...ok then...

Has Victor Hedman been selected? Sorry, Internet problems are making anything besides posting a royal pain


----------



## RyanOhReally

kirby11 said:


> Hmm...ok then...
> 
> Has Victor Hedman been selected? Sorry, Internet problems are making anything besides posting a royal pain




31st, by New York


----------



## kirby11

Should've figured he'd be gone too lol.

Ok...going kinda off the board...the Anaheim Ducks are proud to select the former Buffalo Sabre Rasmus Ristolainen

Is there a list/database of who's been picked?


----------



## RyanOhReally

kirby11 said:


> Should've figured he'd be gone too lol.
> 
> Ok...going kinda off the board...the Anaheim Ducks are proud to select the former Buffalo Sabre Rasmus Ristolainen
> 
> Is there a list/database of who's been picked?




The OP has the draft order and list of who's been selected


----------



## kirby11

RyanOhReally said:


> The OP has the draft order and list of who's been selected




Just found that. Thanks!

Next GM has been PM'ed


----------



## Moveslikejagr247

Derek stepan!!

(Pm sent to the next Gm)


----------



## GingerJesus28

Detroit is very happy to select Jonas Brodin

next GM PM'ed


----------



## McCluffin

Moveslikejagr247 said:


> Derek stepan!!
> 
> (Pm sent to the next Gm)




Son of a gun...


----------



## BacksInTheSaddle

Man preds always has such a big presence here until he's up Haha


----------



## GingerJesus28

I was thinking the exact same thing Saddle lol...
On here all day then when it's his pick poof nowhere to be found lol


----------



## PredsForPresidents

Im here im here... i was at school, making my pick soon


----------



## PredsForPresidents

With the 74th pick the  Minnesota Wild select...




Marc-Andre Fleury!

Minnesota lineup
XXX - Steven Stamkos - XXX
XXX - XXX - XXX
XXX - XXX - XXX
XXX - XXX - XXX

XXX - D.Hamilton
XXX - XXX
XXX - XXX

M.Fleury
XXX
next gm pm'ed


----------



## PredsForPresidents

Mozesmadness hasn't been on for three days, he might not be back...


----------



## McMozesmadness

I'm here. Pick in 5 mins.

Long day at school....


----------



## McMozesmadness

With the 75th Overall pick in the Re-Do Draft the Boston Bruins select:

Previously of the Anaheim Ducks:







*HAMPUS LINDHOLM*


 
*
Depth Chart

XXXXXXXXX / Ryan Nugent-Hopkins / XXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXX / XXXXXXXXX / XXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXX / XXXXXXXXX / XXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXX / XXXXXXXXX / XXXXXXXXX

XXXXXXXXX / Shea Weber
Hampus Lindholm / XXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXX / XXXXXXXXX

XXXXXXX
XXXXXXX*​


----------



## KeziaTML

2015 - 2016 New York Islanders 

A good defense also requires a good offense. Here we select a player to be the catalyst:

Henrik Sedin






-Henrik Sedin - 
- - 
- - 
- - 

Drew Doughty - 
- 
- 

Braden Holtby
-

Selections:

1st Round - 16th Overall - Drew Doughty
2nd Round - 45th Overall - Braden Holtby
3rd Round - 76th Overall - Henrik Sedin

Next GM PM'd​


----------



## CaseyMitts37

:

The Buffalo Sabres are proud to select Dustin Byfuglien

Next GM has been PMed


----------



## Wewaykum

Hey guys I'd be interested in participating in this draft and I noticed some guys had two teams, was that only to get it going?


----------



## PredsForPresidents

Mainly...


----------



## BacksInTheSaddle

Wewaykum said:


> Hey guys I'd be interested in participating in this draft and I noticed some guys had two teams, was that only to get it going?




Just jump on one when someone inevitably drops out, we've already had a substitution


----------



## Wewaykum

Well I won't keep track of the entire draft either so maybe PM me if the situation presents itself?


----------



## Habs76

He can have the . They're on the clock right now


----------



## Wewaykum

Ok thanks! 

The  are very pleased to select, from ChÃ¢teauguay, QuÃ©bec







Corey Crawford


XXXX - Krejci - XXXX
XXXX - XXXX - XXXX
XXXX - XXXX - XXXX
XXXX - XXXX - XXXX

XXXX - Subban
XXXX - XXXX
XXXX - XXXX

Crawford - XXXX


----------



## Wewaykum

Next GM as been PM'ed.


----------



## Habs76

The  are proud to select Logan Couture!

XXXXXX - Pavel Datsyuk - XXXXXX 
XXXXXX - XXXXXX - XXXXXX 
XXXXXX - XXXXXX - XXXXXX 
XXXXXX - XXXXXX - XXXXXX 

Duncan Keith -XXXXXX 
XXXXXX - XXXXXX 
XXXXXX - XXXXXX 

Jonathan Quick 
XXXXXX


----------



## QJL

Habs76 said:


> The  are proud to select Logan Couture!
> 
> XXXXXX - Logan Couture - XXXXXX
> XXXXXX - XXXXXX - XXXXXX
> XXXXXX - XXXXXX - XXXXXX
> XXXXXX - XXXXXX - XXXXXX
> 
> Duncan Keith -XXXXXX
> XXXXXX - XXXXXX
> XXXXXX - XXXXXX
> 
> Jonathan Quick
> XXXXXX




Who was also picked 37th overall!


----------



## GingerJesus28

Couture already selected...

I PM'ed Habs76 informing him


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

GingerJesus28 said:


> Couture already selected...
> 
> I PM'ed Habs76 informing him




For the record, he's done this multiple times in multiple drafts. It gets really annoying.


----------



## GingerJesus28

He logged off
He's getting autopicked. The others (including myself) at least corrected themselves quickly. It's been 3 hours


----------



## GingerJesus28

Habs76 selects Pavel Datsyuk

I'll also be picking for Preds, he gave me his list. Once I get off my phone here


----------



## GingerJesus28

Oh nvm it's McCluffins pick so I'll pm him haha


----------



## dathockeydoe

jawallstar1 said:


> For the record, he's done this multiple times in multiple drafts. It gets really annoying.




I expected this 17th round... but not here... now now... 
(but seriously, just check the list people)
(my next turn I'm purposely selecting someone who's been taken)


----------



## GingerJesus28

dathockeydoe said:


> I expected this 17th round... but not here... now now...
> (but seriously, just check the list people)
> *(my next turn I'm purposely selecting someone who's been taken)*



Dont be THAT guy...


----------



## McCluffin

Alright so with the D going as fast and furious as Vin Diesel, the Nashville Predators are proud to select, formerly of the Calgary Flames
T.J. Brodie


Next GM has officially been PMed


----------



## GingerJesus28

PredsForPres gave me his list, so he is proud to select Bobby Ryan & Semyon Varlamov back to back with his picks for the San Jose Sharks!

Kris PM'ed


----------



## Habs76

select Pavel Datsyuk to replace Logan Couture

The reason I often miss that a guy is picked is because my computer broke so I can only use my phone to do this and it's a bit hard to read


----------



## kris

The  Pittsburgh Penguins  are proud to select:





Rick Nash, LW 

Next GM pm'd.


----------



## Oilers Apologist

LA selects Aleksander Barkov.

XXX - Couture - XXX
XXX - Barkov - XXX
XXX -XXX - XXX
XXX - XXX - XXX

XXX - Ekblad
XXX - XXX
XXX - XXX

XXX
XXX


----------



## GingerJesus28

2015 draftees only Rebuild, no 2016's
edit: ok he fixed it lol


----------



## PredsForPresidents

With the 81st and 82nd picks the  San Jose Sharks  are pleased to select...








Semyon Varlamov and Bobby Ryan!
Line One
_____XM.Duchene *A* XB.Ryan *A*
Line Two
_____X_______X________
Line Three
_____X_______X________
Line Four
_____X_______X________

Defensive pairing One
R.Suter *C* X_______
Defensive pairing Two
________X________
Defensive pairing Three
________X________

Starter
S.Varlamov
Backup
________


----------



## uncleben

The St. Louis Blues are proud to select
Frederik Andersen!

next GM PMd


----------



## dathockeydoe

Johnny Gaudreau. Calgary would like to welcome him home.


----------



## RyanOhReally

Dan Hamhuis!


----------



## GingerJesus28

RyanOhReally said:


> Dan Hamhuis!




MAJOR bloody steal
great pick


----------



## McCluffin

dathockeydoe said:


> Johnny Gaudreau. Calgary would like to welcome him home.




Damn I was hoping to snatch him up next round


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

With the 88th Overall Selection in the 2015 NHL Re-Draft, the Tampa Bay Lightning are proud to select...

...from the Winnipeg Jets...

*Tyler Myers*


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

XXX-Joe Pavelski-Vladimir Tarasenko
XXX-XXX-XXX
XXX-XXX-XXX
XXX-XXX-XXX

XXX-Tyler Myers
XXX-XXX
XXX-XXX

XXX
XXX


----------



## QJL

With the 89th overall pick, the Edmonton Oilers select Tyler Johnson.

Next GM pm'd

Jamie Benn-Tyler Johnson-XXX
XXX-XXX-XXX
XXX-XXX-XXX
XXX-XXX-XXX

Ryan McDonagh-XXX
XXX-XXX
XXX-XXX

XXX
XXX


----------



## TSeguin91

jawallstar1 said:


> With the 88th Overall Selection in the 2015 NHL Re-Draft, the Tampa Bay Lightning are proud to select...
> 
> ...from the Winnipeg Jets...
> 
> *Tyler Myers*




I'm so pissed at you right now haha. Good pick


----------



## hi

select


*Erik Johnson* and *Adam Larsson*


----------



## QJL

With the 92nd overall pick, the Edmonton Oilers select Alex Galchenyuk.

Jamie Benn-Tyler Johnson-XXX
XXX-Alex Galchenyuk-XXX
XXX-XXX-XXX
XXX-XXX-XXX

Ryan McDonagh-XXX
XXX-XXX
XXX-XXX

XXX
XXX


----------



## TSeguin91

showjaxx said:


> select
> 
> 
> *Erik Johnson* and *Adam Larsson*




You're killing me with the defense lol


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

With the 93rd Overall Selection in the 2015 NHL Re-Draft, the Tampa Bay Lightning are proud to select...

...from the Buffalo Sabres...

*Evander Kane*






Evander Kane-Joe Pavelski-Vladimir Tarasenko
XXX-XXX-XXX
XXX-XXX-XXX
XXX-XXX-XXX

XXX-Tyler Myers
XXX-XXX
XXX-XXX

XXX
XXX


----------



## hockey1010101

jasonfilatov said:


> With the 92nd overall pick, the Edmonton Oilers select Alex Galchenyuk.
> 
> Jamie Benn-Tyler Johnson-XXX
> XXX-Alex Galchenyuk-XXX
> XXX-XXX-XXX
> XXX-XXX-XXX
> 
> Ryan McDonagh-XXX
> XXX-XXX
> XXX-XXX
> 
> XXX
> XXX




Damnit


----------



## RyanOhReally

The name sake, Ryan O'Reilly

LW - Ryan O'Reilly - RW
LW - C - RW
LW - C - RW
LW - C - RW

Dan Hamhuis - Alex Pietrangelo
LD - RD
LD - RD

Tuuka Rask
G


----------



## dathockeydoe

_________ select__________ 

*Tyson Barrie*





Hall - Backstrom
Gaudreau

Barrie

next gm pmd


----------



## uncleben

Jaden Schwartz


Schwartz - Landeskog - x

Ekman-Larsson - x

Andersen


----------



## Oilers Apologist

LA selects Andrei Vasilevski.

XXX - Couture - XXX
XXX - Barkov - XXX
XXX -XXX - XXX
XXX - XXX - XXX

XXX - Ekblad
XXX - XXX
XXX - XXX

Vasilevski
XXX


----------



## kris

The  Pittsburgh Penguins  are proud to select





Dion Phaneuf.

Can someone pm next GM?


----------



## GingerJesus28

Hahaha
yeah i will


----------



## McCluffin

kris said:


> The  Pittsburgh Penguins  are proud to select
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dion Phaneuf.
> 
> Can someone pm next GM?




Looks more like a joffery lupul pick


----------



## McCluffin

The Carolina Huurricanes select formerly of the Anaheim Ducks Cam Fowler
And with their next pick they select of the Detroit Red Wings Gustav Nyquist


----------



## McCluffin

With their next pick, the Nashville Predators select formerly of the Detroit Red Wings Tomas Tatar


Next gm has been pm'd


----------



## Habs76

are proud to select, formerly of the Los Angeles Kings, Jeff Carter!


----------



## Wewaykum

Damn, my pick just got bummed!

The  are SO SO PROUD TO SELECT, from the country of the toothless hobos,

BRENT BURNS








XXXX - Krejci - XXXX
XXXX - XXXX - XXXX
XXXX - XXXX - XXXX
XXXX - XXXX - XXXX

XXXX - Subban
XXXX - Burns
XXXX - XXXX

Crawford - XXXX


Next GM has been PM'ed


----------



## hockey1010101

I thought Carter was autopicked a while ago.


----------



## Wewaykum

He was, but then the guy replaced him for Datsoup a couple of minutes after.


----------



## GingerJesus28

Habsfan21 said:


> I thought Carter was autopicked a while ago.




Was replaced with Datsyuk


----------



## hockey1010101

GingerJesus28 said:


> Was replaced with Datsyuk




Don't mind me...good pick


----------



## CaseyMitts37

:

Sabres select Ondrej Palat

Pm sent


----------



## KeziaTML

2015 - 2016 New York Islanders 

Sorry to be cliche here, but we are not even going to bother changing the picture. :

Daniel Sedin






Daniel Sedin - Henrik Sedin - 
- - 
- - 
- - 

Drew Doughty - 
- 
- 

Braden Holtby
-

Selections:

1st Round - 16th Overall - Drew Doughty
2nd Round - 45th Overall - Braden Holtby
3rd Round - 76th Overall - Henrik Sedin
4th Round - 105th Overall - Daniel Sedin

Next GM PM'd​


----------



## Habs76

_

XXXXXX - Pavel Datsyuk - XXXXXX 
XXXXXX - Jeff Carter - XXXXXX 
XXXXXX - XXXXXX - XXXXXX 
XXXXXX - XXXXXX - XXXXXX 

Duncan Keith - XXXXXX 
XXXXXX - XXXXXX 
XXXXXX - XXXXXX 

Jonathan Quick 
XXXXXX _


----------



## McMozesmadness

With the 106th Overall pick in the Re-Do Draft the Boston Bruins select:

Previously of the Detroit Red Wings:







*NIKLAS KRONWALL*


 
*
Depth Chart

XXXXXXXXX / Ryan Nugent-Hopkins / XXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXX / XXXXXXXXX / XXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXX / XXXXXXXXX / XXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXX / XXXXXXXXX / XXXXXXXXX

Niklas Kronwall / Shea Weber
Hampus Lindholm / XXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXX / XXXXXXXXX

XXXXXXX
XXXXXXX*​


----------



## PredsForPresidents

The owner of the Minnesota Wild, looks into the crowd of great hockey players, and he see's one of them with tears in his eye's
"I only had one bad year, and one bad team" the player says to himself
And with that the  Minnesota Wild  are glad to select...




Eric Staal!!!
Minnesota lineup
E.Staal*C* - Steven Stamkos*A* - XXX
XXX - XXX - XXX
XXX - XXX - XXX
XXX - XXX - XXX

XXX - D.Hamilton
XXX - XXX
XXX - XXX

M.Fleury
XXX
Like seriously guys you made him cry!


----------



## GingerJesus28

That was literally my next pick... wow lol


----------



## GingerJesus28

The Detroit Red Wings are proud to select James Van Riemsdyk 108th overall!

next GM PM'ed

JVR-Kopitar

Brodin

Schneider


----------



## RyanOhReally

PredsForPresidents said:


> The owner of the Minnesota Wild, looks into the crowd of great hockey players, and he see's one of them with tears in his eye's
> "I only had one bad year, and one bad team" the player says to himself
> And with that the  Minnesota Wild  are glad to select...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eric Staal!!!
> Minnesota lineup
> E.Staal*C* - Steven Stamkos*A* - XXX
> XXX - XXX - XXX
> XXX - XXX - XXX
> XXX - XXX - XXX
> 
> XXX - D.Hamilton
> XXX - XXX
> XXX - XXX
> 
> M.Fleury
> XXX
> Like seriously guys you made him cry!




Imo, he hasn't been the same since his last concussion/"upper body injury". Still a viable option, but it's not a surprise that he wasn't taken until now.


----------



## GingerJesus28

Moveslikejagr will be touring Europe so he is dropping out

I would really like to find another person to take over the team, someone who doesn't have a team right now. 

Please contact anyone you think would enjoy this!!

In the mean time I will autopick for him!


----------



## GingerJesus28

The Winnipeg Jets select Andrew Ladd!

kirby PM'ed

  

Ladd-Stepan-Kane

Letang


----------



## kirby11

The Anaheim Ducks are proud to select Kyle Turris from the Ottawa Senators

x-Johansen-x
x-Turris-x
x-x-x
x-x-x

x-x
Ristolainen-Yandle
x-x

x
x

Leafsrock67 has been PM'ed


----------



## RyanOhReally

kirby11 said:


> The Anaheim Ducks are proud to select Kyle Turris from the Ottawa Senators
> 
> x-Johansen-x
> x-Turris-x
> x-x-x
> x-x-x
> 
> x-x
> Ristolainen-Yandle
> x-x
> 
> x
> x
> 
> Leafsrock67 has been PM'ed


----------



## leafsrock67

I am glad to select John Gibson!






Next GM Pm'ed.


----------



## kirby11

RyanOhReally said:


>




 Sorry! Turris is one of my favorite 2nd line centers in the league. I was surprised he was still available tbh


----------



## hockey1010101

Was really hoping JVR was going to sneak down there. Pick coming soon.


----------



## GingerJesus28

at least 21 picks today, thats a solid day. Would like to get at least 15 a day in.


----------



## hockey1010101

It was a very tough decision for us here in Chicago between two outstanding wingers.

In the end we have to go with KYKE OKPOSO, formerly of the New York Islanders. 





Forwards

_____ - Tyler Seguin - Kyle Okposo
_____ - _____ - _____

_____ - _____ - _____

_____ - _____ - _____

Defence

_____ - Marc Edouard Vlasic
_____ - _____

_____ - _____

Goalies

Sergei Bobrovsky


----------



## BacksInTheSaddle

I'm out with KesselShow and his phone died but he is taking Marc Staal


----------



## GingerJesus28

Thanks Saddle, ill PM the next gm!


----------



## hi

select


*John Klingberg*


Coyotes GM has been PM'ed


----------



## MarryMarner

Coyotes please to select from the Leafs, *Morgan Rielly*.

Jonathan Drouin - John Tavares - XXXXX
XXXXX - XXXXX - XXXXX
XXXXX - XXXXX - XXXXX
XXXXX - XXXXX - XXXXX

Seth Jones - Morgan Rielly
XXXXX - XXXXX
XXXXX - XXXXX

XXXXX
XXXXX

PMd next GM


----------



## hockey1010101

Nvm!


----------



## Black Noise

Blake Wheeler



*Forwards*

Max Pacioretty *(A)*- Evgeni Malkin* (C)*  - Blake Wheeler

XXX - XXX  - XXX 

XXX - XXX  - XXX 

XXX - XXX  - XXX 

*Defence*

John Carlson - XXX 

XXX - XXX 

XXX - XXX 

*Goalies*

XXX 

XXX ​


----------



## PredsForPresidents

Gino McSnipesss said:


> Jordan Eberle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Forwards*
> 
> Max Pacioretty *(A)*- Evgeni Malkin* (C)*  - Jordan Eberle
> 
> XXX - XXX  - XXX
> 
> XXX - XXX  - XXX
> 
> XXX - XXX  - XXX
> 
> *Defence*
> 
> John Carlson - XXX
> 
> XXX - XXX
> 
> XXX - XXX
> 
> *Goalies*
> 
> XXX
> 
> XXX ​



Already picked at 64th!!!


----------



## Wewaykum

Yep that's right, picked a while ago.


----------



## hockey1010101

lol it's not that hard people. Maybe it is, I guess.


----------



## Black Noise

PredsForPresidents said:


> Already picked at 64th!!!




Damn sorry guys, I looked multiple times and didn't see him.

I'll take* Blake Wheeler* instead.


----------



## Wewaykum

Habsfan21 said:


> lol it's not that hard people. Maybe it is, I guess.





It's really not... Just open a tab with the first page of the thread and hit CTRL+f. Seems pretty easy to me, even on a smart phone.


----------



## Black Noise

Wewaykum said:


> It's really not... Just open a tab with the first page of the thread and hit CTRL+f. Seems pretty easy to me, even on a smart phone.




Ya I guess I'll do that from now on. It was an honest mistake and didn't hold up the draft so I'm not sure what the big deal is.


----------



## GingerJesus28

Guys... it happens. Chill out. Seriously. As long as he realized it quickly its not that big of a deal, is it?

Seriously, I dont want anymore of that crap, be nice. We're only human, we make mistakes. Doesnt make the person feel good. he knows he made a mistake so chill the heck out.


----------



## GingerJesus28

After a long wait, the Philadelphia Flyers are proud to bring back *Patrick Sharp!*


----------



## GingerJesus28

*Forwards*
Line 1: VanRiemsdyk - Kopitar (C) - _____
Line 2: _____ - _____ - _____
Like 3: _____ - _____ - _____
Line 4: _____ - _____ - _____

*Defense*
1st pair: Brodin - _____
1st pair: _____ - _____
1st pair: _____ - _____

*Goalies*
*Starter*: Schneider



*Forwards*
Line 1: Sharp (A) - Giroux (C) - Eberle
Line 2: _____ - _____ - _____
Like 3: _____ - _____ - _____
Line 4: _____ - _____ - _____

*Defense*
1st pair: Giordano (A) - _____
1st pair: _____ - _____
1st pair: _____ - _____

*Goalies*:​


----------



## hockey1010101

sorry, didn't mean to be a dick, I just thought it was funny because it keeps happening.


----------



## GingerJesus28

Habsfan21 said:


> sorry, didn't mean to be a dick, I just thought it was funny because it keeps happening.



Yes it's happened quite a few times already, and yes it's easy to CTRL+F and search, but just explain that nicely, say "hey, he's already been picked! Just a heads up next time try and CTRL+F and search the player before picking!" Not "lol it's not that hard people. Maybe it is, I guess." 

We've all had an association with that 1 ass who is just rude. Dont be that ass


----------



## BacksInTheSaddle

Anyway I can get winnipeg as a second team haha?


----------



## GingerJesus28

BacksInTheSaddle said:


> Anyway I can get winnipeg as a second team haha?



If you're prepared to handle 2 teams then sure lol


----------



## GingerJesus28

ReasonableHabsFan will have until 1pm EST to pick
i probably wont be up by then lol, so if he doesnt pick by 1pm, the autopick player will be *Milan Lucic*


----------



## kris

I was gonna post earlier, but I'd definitely take a second team if it comes up again.


----------



## Yoshidas Island

NO way will I let that filth Lucic be on my team, even if it means I have to miss some school lol. I pick Beaulieu and if it comes up to be my pick during when I'm at school, I'll take Kuznetsov if no one takes him. [Don't take him just because I'm doing this, I'd normally PM but I don't have the time]. (Others: Alex Steen, TJ Oshie)

EDIT: I see that the picks aren't going anywhere, so maybe my pick wasn't clear

*I am taking Nathan Beaulieu with my pick*
It looks like I'll be able to get home in time for my next pick, so I can do a lot more research, so hopefully I don't have to take Kuznetsov. But he's still my first pick as of now.


----------



## dougiebrown

So the Devils were relegated/folded in favor of a second Toronto team?


----------



## Wewaykum

Gino McSnipesss said:


> Ya I guess I'll do that from now on. It was an honest mistake and didn't hold up the draft so I'm not sure what the big deal is.





There's no big deal, just suggesting what I thought was the obvious solution to that problem.


----------



## BacksInTheSaddle

Anyone pm sundin?


----------



## BacksInTheSaddle

kris said:


> I was gonna post earlier, but I'd definitely take a second team if it comes up again.




You take winnipeg, I already got a second team earlier and I just happened to give it away so you're welcome to it


----------



## kris

BacksInTheSaddle said:


> You take winnipeg, I already got a second team earlier and I just happened to give it away so you're welcome to it




Beauty!

My first act as Wpg GM is to trade all my players to Pittsburgh.


----------



## BacksInTheSaddle

kris said:


> Beauty!
> 
> My first act as Wpg GM is to trade all my players to Pittsburgh.




Collusion


----------



## dathockeydoe

BacksInTheSaddle said:


> Anyone pm sundin?




50/50 chance. send him a shoutout anyways


----------



## GingerJesus28

Ok that was confusing as heck guys...
If you're gonna come on here to make a pick them make a pick lol. Idk what time Reasonable made his pick or if anyone PM'ed Sundin...
It's 2pm now, so I have virtually no clue when Sundin's time is up, and idk when anyone sent him a PM so I need to give him 6 hours from that PM

This is why you just put "Sundin PM'ed" after picking. It's not hard guys!!!


----------



## GingerJesus28

Sundin was just on over an hour ago. 12:50 est which means he didn't get a PM. 
So he will have until 7pm EST to make his pick...


----------



## Wewaykum

GingerJesus28 said:


> This is why you just put "Sundin PM'ed" after picking. It's not hard guys!!!




I don't mind you saying PM'ing the next GM is not hard, but it sounds odd when you just reproached habsfan21 for saying the same exact thing, but for making sure a player is not already taken...



Around 25 picks yesterday, looks like very few today.


----------



## TSeguin91

Okay, since my picks have been so unceremoniously made (just saying "I pick ____") I'm gonna give you guys an updated list of this band of misfits, and I don't know but I hope that we can get some team chem going

Side note: thanks to everyone for picking every defenseman possible :/ really appreciate whoever took burns 

Forwards
______X J. Toews X P. Kessel 
______X_________X________
______X_________X________
______X_________X________
Defense
_______X M. staal
_______X_______
_______X_______
Goaltender
B. Bishop
________


----------



## Wewaykum

TheKesselShow81 said:


> Side note: thanks to everyone for picking every defenseman possible :/ really appreciate whoever took burns




Haha, you're welcome! I was considering taking Burns in the 3rd round (my 1st round as GM) but picked a goalie instead seeing they went fast, and I never thought Burns would slip another round!

Anyway, if you want Burns because he is cheap on dental care, I'm open to an offer including picks.


----------



## BacksInTheSaddle

The Florida Panthers have a major announcement coming but have been told to wait until the end of the draft for the big reveal, in the mean time all I can say is: Buckle your seatbelts.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

BacksInTheSaddle said:


> The Florida Panthers have a major announcement coming but have been told to wait until the end of the draft for the big reveal, in the mean time all I can say is: Buckle your seatbelts.




You are moving to Quebec?


----------



## Yoshidas Island

Note to Commissioner: I did not PM next GM after me, I was in such a hurry this morning I forgot, I take full responsibility for this draft not moving forward.


----------



## BacksInTheSaddle

jawallstar1 said:


> You are moving to Quebec?




Oui monsieur, les Florida Panthers ont heureux d'annoncer que nous allons deplacer a la belle province pour la saison 2015 .

(sorry to any francophones out there, I took French Immersion from K-8 but I know this is pretty brutal haha :3)

(sorry commish I jumped the gun I was too excited)


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

BacksInTheSaddle said:


> Oui monsieur, les Florida Panthers ont heureux d'annoncer que nous allons deplacer a la belle province pour la saison 2015 .
> 
> (sorry to any francophones out there, I took French Immersion from K-8 but I know this is pretty brutal haha :3)
> 
> (sorry commish I jumped the gun I was too excited)




Wait I was right? That was a complete shot in the dark!


----------



## hockey1010101

BacksInTheSaddle said:


> Oui monsieur, les Florida Panthers ont heureux d'annoncer que nous allons deplacer a la belle province pour la saison 2015 .
> 
> (sorry to any francophones out there, I took French Immersion from K-8 but I know this is pretty brutal haha :3)
> 
> (sorry commish I jumped the gun I was too excited)




We all get a share of the relocation fee right?


----------



## BacksInTheSaddle

Habsfan21 said:


> We all get a share of the relocation fee right?




The relocation fee was like 50-60 million or something for the jets iirc so looks like everyone is going to be a little wealthier in the near future


----------



## Wewaykum

BacksInTheSaddle said:


> Oui monsieur, les Florida Panthers ont heureux d'annoncer que nous allons deplacer a la belle province pour la saison 2015 .
> 
> (sorry to any francophones out there, I took French Immersion from K-8 but I know this is pretty brutal haha :3)





Actually that wasn't bad at all. We appreciate the effort more than the result.


----------



## BacksInTheSaddle

Wewaykum said:


> Actually that wasn't bad at all. We appreciate the effort more than the result.




I had to google what "moving" was and I still don't know if deplacer is in relation to relocating or if just means to pick something up and move it 

I also didn't know if you refer to them as "Les Florida Panther" or "Les Panthere de Floride", because its a trademark I figured I would just go with the english name


----------



## GingerJesus28

1 pick so far today... yikes...


----------



## Sundinisagod

With the 119th overall pick the Washington Capitals are proud to select *Milan Lucic*.











Next team has been pm'd...


----------



## BacksInTheSaddle

The newly relocated Quebec franchise would like to officially announce they will be taking the name and logo of the former Nordiques franchise and with their first selection as the Nordiques we are taking...






Tyler Toffoli RW

and with our next selection we are taking 






Karl Alzner LD



Z. Parise - S. Crosby - T.Toffoli
XXX - XXX - XXX
XXX - XXX - XXX
XXX - XXX - XXX

K. Alzner - K. Shattenkirk
XXX - XXX
XXX - XXX

XXX
XXX

Pming next gm


----------



## hockey1010101

BacksInTheSaddle said:


> The newly relocated Quebec franchise would like to officially announce they will be taking the name and logo of the former Nordiques franchise and with their first selection as the Nordiques we are taking...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyler Toffoli RW
> 
> and with our next selection we are taking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Karl Alzner LD
> 
> 
> 
> Z. Parise - S. Crosby - T.Toffoli
> XXX - XXX - XXX
> XXX - XXX - XXX
> XXX - XXX - XXX
> 
> K. Alzner - K. Shattenkirk
> XXX - XXX
> XXX - XXX
> 
> XXX
> XXX
> 
> Pming next gm




dayum your team is good.

I bet you have a sneaky goalie lined up too


----------



## Sundinisagod

David Backes










Reasonablehabsfan has been pm'd


----------



## GingerJesus28

there we go lol picking back up
lets try and get 12 picks in today...


----------



## Sifno

I would love to get a team if one opens up pls pm me


----------



## Yoshidas Island

All Buffalo fans probably thought my next pick would slip through but: Sam Reinhart. 
NEXT GM WILL BE PM'ED


----------



## Wewaykum

Sundinisagod said:


> David Backes




Damn you!


----------



## GingerJesus28

Draft Stats thus far:

31C
34W
44D
15G

have been picked thus far

# Players with age over 30 selected: 15 (Keith, Lundqvist, Rinne, Giordano, Zetterberg, The Sedins, Byfuglien, Fleury, Nash, Hamhuis, Kronwall, E. Staal, Sharp, Backes)

So only 12% of players drafted thus far are 30 or over.


----------



## PredsForPresidents

With the 125th pick in the redo the Nhl roster draft, the  Minnesota Wild  select...




Torey Krug!
Minnesota lineup
XXX - Steven Stamkos - XXX
XXX - XXX - XXX
XXX - XXX - XXX
XXX - XXX - XXX

T.Krug - D.Hamilton
XXX - XXX
XXX - XXX

M.Fleury
XXX
next gm pm'ed


----------



## Wewaykum

PredsForPresidents said:


> With the 125th pick in the redo the Nhl roster draft, the  Minnesota Wild  select...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Torey Krug!
> Minnesota lineup
> XXX - Steven Stamkos - XXX
> XXX - XXX - XXX
> XXX - XXX - XXX
> XXX - XXX - XXX
> 
> T.Krug - D.Hamilton
> XXX - XXX
> XXX - XXX
> 
> M.Fleury
> XXX
> next gm pm'ed




Awesome duo, probably were going to be the future top 2 in their former Boston team.


----------



## Black Noise

The Vancouver Canucks are extremely excited to bring back, Alex Edler!




*Forwards*

Max Pacioretty *(A)*- Evgeni Malkin* (C)*  - Blake Wheeler

XXX - XXX  - XXX 

XXX - XXX  - XXX 

XXX - XXX  - XXX 

*Defence*

John Carlson - Alex Edler 

XXX - XXX 

XXX - XXX 

*Goalies*

XXX 

XXX ​


----------



## MarryMarner

Arizona Coyotes are please to select... James Neal. 

Next GM pmd


----------



## hi

select


*Ryan Strome*


Senators GM has been pm'd


----------



## GingerJesus28

theKesselShow is up next


----------



## TSeguin91

Finally, it's my turn to pick. Before I make the pick, please enjoy this in depth analysis on the all-star player that I have chosen:

At first, we weren't sure who to take. James Neal was taken so this other guy was our prime target. We called him in and asked "Why you? Why are you the guy for the Ottawa Senators?" "I have all the heart in the world." He replied. "To be honest, we have seen your plus minus, and it's underwheming. We want to build a team that focuses on keeping the puck out of the net, so what can you do for us?"

A morose look runs over his face, you can tell that he's visibly upset. He says "My team was built to fail. I can have all the heart in the world, but without the right guys around me, not a lot could be done. I will pour my heart and soul for you."

We knew we had our man. I had one last thing to say, so I asked "you're a young superstar in the making. As a 19 year old GM prodigy, are we gonna shot gun some brews and celebrate?"

"I already stocked up" he said as he handed me a coors light. I cried tears of joy. 

Walking up the the podium. I pointed out at him, he blew me a kiss back and I caught it. This was our guy, from the beginning. I guess in my heart I just knew. The Ottawa Senators are pleased to select:

Previously from the Carolina Hurricanes, 22 years old from Parts Unknowm. Jeff Skinner


----------



## RyanOhReally

TheKesselShow81 said:


> Finally, it's my turn to pick. Before I make the pick, please enjoy this in depth analysis on the all-star player that I have chosen:
> 
> At first, we weren't sure who to take. James Neal was taken so this other guy was our prime target. We called him in and asked "Why you? Why are you the guy for the Ottawa Senators?" "I have all the heart in the world." He replied. "To be honest, we have seen your plus minus, and it's underwheming. We want to build a team that focuses on keeping the puck out of the net, so what can you do for us?"
> 
> A morose look runs over his face, you can tell that he's visibly upset. He says "My team was built to fail. I can have all the heart in the world, but without the right guys around me, not a lot could be done. I will pour my heart and soul for you."
> 
> We knew we had our man. I had one last thing to say, so I asked "you're a young superstar in the making. As a 19 year old GM prodigy, are we gonna shot gun some brews and celebrate?"
> 
> "I already stocked up" he said as he handed me a coors light. I cried tears of joy.
> 
> Walking up the the podium. I pointed out at him, he blew me a kiss back and I caught it. This was our guy, from the beginning. I guess in my heart I just knew. The Ottawa Senators are pleased to select:
> 
> Previously from the Carolina Hurricanes, 22 years old from Parts Unknowm. Jeff Skinner


----------



## GingerJesus28

Did u PM the next guy kesselshow?


----------



## hockey1010101

The Chicago Blackhawks are proud to select from JYP JyvÃ¤skylÃ¤.................................










SAMI VATANEN!

  


_____ - Tyler Seguin - Kyle Okposo
_____ - _____ - _____

_____ - _____ - _____

_____ - _____ - _____


Sami Vatanen - Marc Edouard Vlasic
_____ - _____

_____ - _____


Sergei Bobrovsky

_____

next guy has been PMed
.


----------



## leafsrock67

Jack Johnson. 

Next GM PM'ed.


----------



## GingerJesus28

Kirby11 has PMed me his list of players he wants.

He selects Andrej Sekera!
Kris will be PMed shortly


----------



## kris

The  Winterpeg Jets  are pleased to select,

From the Kingston Frontenacs (what is a Frontenac?)





Sam 'Big Poppa Pump' Bennett.


----------



## RyanOhReally

kris said:


> The  Winterpeg Jets  are pleased to select,
> 
> From the Kingston Frontenacs (what is a Frontenac?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sam 'Big Poppa Pump' Bennett.




some kind of French people, I think...


----------



## GingerJesus28

The Detroit Red Wings are proud to select Jay Bouwmeester!

  

The Philadelphia Flyers are proud to select Olli Maatta!

Mozes PM'ed


----------



## McMozesmadness

With the 135th Overall pick in the Re-Do Draft the Boston Bruins select:

Previously of the Philadelphia Flyers:






*WAYNE SIMMONDS*

 
*
Depth Chart

XXXXXXXXX / Ryan Nugent-Hopkins / Wayne Simmonds
XXXXXXXXX / XXXXXXXXX / XXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXX / XXXXXXXXX / XXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXX / XXXXXXXXX / XXXXXXXXX

Niklas Kronwall / Shea Weber
Hampus Lindholm / XXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXX / XXXXXXXXX

XXXXXXX
XXXXXXX*​


----------



## KeziaTML

2015 - 2016 New York Islanders 

Going down the middle again:

Mark Scheifele






Daniel Sedin - Henrik Sedin - 
- Mark Scheifele - 
- - 
- - 

Drew Doughty - 
- 
- 

Braden Holtby
-

Selections:

1st Round - 16th Overall - Drew Doughty
2nd Round - 45th Overall - Braden Holtby
3rd Round - 76th Overall - Henrik Sedin
4th Round - 105th Overall - Daniel Sedin

Next GM PM'd​


----------



## hockey1010101

Mozesmadness said:


> With the 135th Overall pick in the Re-Do Draft the Boston Bruins select:
> 
> Previously of the Philadelphia Flyers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *WAYNE SIMMONDS*
> 
> 
> *
> Depth Chart
> 
> XXXXXXXXX / Ryan Nugent-Hopkins / Wayne Simmonds
> XXXXXXXXX / XXXXXXXXX / XXXXXXXXX
> XXXXXXXXX / XXXXXXXXX / XXXXXXXXX
> XXXXXXXXX / XXXXXXXXX / XXXXXXXXX
> 
> Niklas Kronwall / Shea Weber
> Hampus Lindholm / XXXXXXXXX
> XXXXXXXXX / XXXXXXXXX
> 
> XXXXXXX
> XXXXXXX*​




Good pick, I was debating between him and Vatanen


----------



## GingerJesus28

Simmer  lol. Great pick.


----------



## hockey1010101

I decided to go for D instead of F. Figured it was the safer bet.


----------



## GingerJesus28

*Forwards*
Line 1: VanRiemsdyk - Kopitar (C) - _____
Line 2: _____ - _____ - _____
Like 3: _____ - _____ - _____
Line 4: _____ - _____ - _____

*Defense*
1st pair: Brodin - Bouwmeester
1st pair: _____ - _____
1st pair: _____ - _____

*Goalies*
*Starter*: Schneider



*Forwards*
Line 1: Sharp (A) - Giroux (C) - Eberle
Line 2: _____ - _____ - _____
Like 3: _____ - _____ - _____
Line 4: _____ - _____ - _____

*Defense*
1st pair: Giordano (A) - Maatta
1st pair: _____ - _____
1st pair: _____ - _____

*Goalies*:​


----------



## GingerJesus28

Habsfan21 said:


> I decided to go for D instead of F. Figured it was the safer bet.




D are going fast and furious, I think you made the right call lol there aren't many top pairing D left anymore.


----------



## McCluffin

keziatml said:


> 2015 - 2016 new york islanders
> 
> going down the middle again:
> 
> mark scheifele
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daniel sedin - henrik sedin -
> - mark scheifele -
> - -
> - -
> 
> drew doughty -
> -
> -
> 
> braden holtby
> -
> 
> selections:
> 
> 1st round - 16th overall - drew doughty
> 2nd round - 45th overall - braden holtby
> 3rd round - 76th overall - henrik sedin
> 4th round - 105th overall - daniel sedin
> 
> next gm pm'd​





fiddle sticks you took my guy


----------



## CaseyMitts37

Sabres are proud to select Mitch Marner

PM sent


----------



## Habs76

select Dylan Strome


----------



## Wewaykum

Whoa whoa whoa did I just get skipped?!


----------



## GingerJesus28

Wewaykum said:


> Whoa whoa whoa did I just get skipped?!




WJZ accidentally sent PM to Habs76 instead of you

you can still make your pick, go ahead


----------



## Wewaykum

picks future Hall of Famer Jarome Iginla

GingerJesus has been asked to PM next GM for me


----------



## McCluffin

The Nashville predators are proud to select Zach Bogosian


----------



## McCluffin

The Carolina Hurricanes are proud to select Derrick Brassard

Next gm pmd


----------



## PredsForPresidents

The  San Jose Sharks  select...




Line One
_____XM.Duchene *A* XB.Ryan *A*
Line Two
_____X_______X________
Line Three
_____X_______X________
Line Four
_____X_______X________

Defensive pairing One
R.Suter *C* XM.Green
Defensive pairing Two
________X________
Defensive pairing Three
________X________

Starter
S.Varlamov
Backup
________


----------



## kris

The  Pittsburgh Penguins  are extremely happy to select (almost did last round)...






Roberto Luongo.

Now that it's starting to fill out:
Nash - xx - Perry
Xx - Bergeron - xx
Xx - xx - xx
Xx - xx - xx

Phaneuf - xx
Xx - xx
Xx - xx

Luongo


----------



## Oilers Apologist

LA selects Nick Leddy.

XXX - Couture - XXX
XXX - Barkov - XXX
XXX -XXX - XXX
XXX - XXX - XXX

Leddy - Ekblad
XXX - XXX
XXX - XXX

Vasilevski
XXX


----------



## GingerJesus28

Fowler chosen 99th overall

99. Carolina Hurricanes (from SJS): McCluffin (2nd team)- D Cam Fowler


----------



## GingerJesus28

Dammit he left...

i have a feeling he wont be back. To keep things going, i will select *Nick Leddy* for him. If he comes on and wants to change it to a player that hasnt been drafted yet, he can. 

*So again, Nick Leddy to LA/Rebuild the Rebuild*

uncleben PM'ed


----------



## MarryMarner

Rebuild the Rebuild said:


> LA selects Cam Fowler.
> 
> XXX - Couture - XXX
> XXX - Barkov - XXX
> XXX -XXX - XXX
> XXX - XXX - XXX
> 
> Fowler - Ekblad
> XXX - XXX
> XXX - XXX
> 
> Vasilevski
> XXX




Maybe a brief scroll down the draft list would help.


----------



## Oilers Apologist

MarryMarner said:


> Maybe a brief scroll down the draft list would help.




Honest mistake, I looked through it at least 5 times and just missed him, it happens...


----------



## GingerJesus28

Rebuild the Rebuild said:


> Honest mistake, I looked through it at least 5 times and just missed him, it happens...




CTRL+F is a handy shortcut too lol. Use that to look over players on the first page. Potential life-threatening crisis averted!


----------



## uncleben

St. Louis is proud to select

Tomas Plekanec

Next GM Pmd






Schwartz - Landeskog - x
x - Plekanec - x

Ekman-Larsson - x

Andersen


----------



## dathockeydoe

The  would like to welcome TJ Oshie to the squad. 






Hall - Backstrom - Oshie
Gaudreau 

xxxxxx - Barrie 
xxx

next gm pm'd


----------



## GingerJesus28

That is a ****ing nasty top 4 good god.


----------



## dathockeydoe

GingerJesus28 said:


> That is a ****ing nasty top 4 good god.




Why thank you. The future is bright in Calgary.


----------



## Wewaykum

I'll be out for the afternoon and whole evening, GingerJesus will receive my instructions regarding my pick, if it happens today.


----------



## RyanOhReally

So I feel like this guy was forgotten about. That or he just isn't on the OP for whatever reason. I Command+F'd it and no matches were found, so i apologize if he actually was taken.

With our 5th pick in the Fantasy Draft, the  are proud to select, formerly of the Dallas Stars, a player who hates big hockey markets....................

*Jason Spezza!*






Ryan O'Reilly - *Jason Spezza* - RW
LW - C - RW
LW - C - RW
LW - C - RW

Dan Hamhuis - Alex Pietrangelo
LD - RD
LD - RD

Tuuka Rask
G

Jawall's been PM'd


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

With the 148th Overall Selection in the 2015 NHL Re-Draft, the Tampa Bay Lightning are proud to select...

...from the Los Angeles Kings...

*Jake Muzzin*






Evander Kane (9)-Joe Pavelski (8)-Vladimir Tarasenko (91)
XXX-XXX-XXX
XXX-XXX-XXX
XXX-XXX-XXX

Jake Muzzin (6)-Tyler Myers (57)
XXX-XXX
XXX-XXX

XXX
XXX


----------



## Wewaykum

RyanOhReally said:


> So I feel like this guy was forgotten about. That or he just isn't on the OP for whatever reason. I Command+F'd it and no matches were found, so i apologize if he actually was taken.
> 
> With our 5th pick in the Fantasy Draft, the  are proud to select, formerly of the Dallas Stars, a player who hates big hockey markets....................
> 
> *Jason Spezza!*




He was first on my list!


----------



## QJL

With the 149th overall pick, the Edmonton Oilers select Mikko Rantanen

Jamie Benn-Tyler Johnson-XXX
XXX-Alex Galchenyuk-XX
Mikko Rantanen-XXX-XXX
XXX-XXX-XXX

Ryan McDonagh-XXX
XXX-XXX
XXX-XXX

XXX
XXX


----------



## hi

select


*Kevin Hayes* and *Nick Bjugstad*


----------



## QJL

With the 152nd overall pick, the Edmonton Oilers select Darnell Nurse.

Jamie Benn (A)-Tyler Johnson-XXX
XXX-Alex Galchenyuk-XX
Mikko Rantanen-XXX-XXX
XXX-XXX-XXX

Ryan McDonagh (C)-XXX
XXX-XXX
Darnell Nurse-XXX

XXX
XXX


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

With the 153rd Overall Selection in the 2015 NHL Re-Draft, the Tampa Bay Lightning are proud to select...

...from the Buffalo Sabres...

*Zemgus Girgensons*



Evander Kane (9)-Joe Pavelski (8)-Vladimir Tarasenko (91)
XXX-Zemgus Girgensons (28)-XXX
XXX-XXX-XXX
XXX-XXX-XXX

Jake Muzzin (6)-Tyler Myers (57)
XXX-XXX
XXX-XXX

XXX
XXX


----------



## RyanOhReally

Sorry guys, just finished my history paper. 2500 words?!?!?! Anyway...

Nicklas Hjalmarsson!

Ryan O'Reilly - Jason Spezza - RW
LW - C - RW
LW - C - RW
LW - C - RW

Dan Hamhuis - Alex Pietrangelo
Niklas Hjalmarsson - RD
LD - RD

Tuuka Rask
G

Pming next gm


----------



## GingerJesus28

RyanOhReally said:


> Sorry guys, just finished my history paper. 2500 words?!?!?! Anyway...
> 
> Nicklas Hjalmarsson!
> 
> Pming next gm


----------



## dathockeydoe

The  would like to select RW Valeri Nichushkin

We think he would look great on a line with Gaudreau.






Hall - Backstrom - Oshie
Gaudreau - x - Nichushkin
x - x - x
x - x - x 

x - Barrie

uncleben pm'd


----------



## uncleben

I'll take Martin St. Louis


Schwartz - Landeskog - St. Louis
x - Plekanec - x

Ekman-Larsson - x

Andersen





Next GM PMd


----------



## Oilers Apologist

LA selects Nail Yakupov.

XXX - Couture - Yakupov
XXX - Barkov - XXX
XXX -XXX - XXX
XXX - XXX - XXX

Leddy - Ekblad
XXX - XXX
XXX - XXX

Vasilevski
XX


----------



## kris

Damn not Yak. Was looking at him.

The  Pittsburgh Penguins  are proud to select...

A young guy with a lot of upside...formerly of the Boston Bruins...






JUMBO Joe Thornton.

Next GM pm'd


----------



## McCluffin

Alrighty, so the Carolina Hurricanes select Jonathan Huberdeau and then select (and steal) Dan Girardi 

Carolina depth chart:

Ovechkin- Huberdeau- Nyquist 
XXX- Brassard- XX
XXX-XXX-XXX
XXX-XXX-XXX

Fowler- Girardi
XXX-XXX
XXX-XXX

Lundqvist
XXX


----------



## GingerJesus28

Great picks


----------



## McCluffin

The Nashville Predators continue their run on D, and select Anton Stralman

Nashville depth chart:

Tatar- Getzlaf- XXX
XXX-XXX-XXX
XXX-XXX-XXX
XXX-XXX-XXX

Brodie- Bogosian 
XXX- Stralman
XXX-XXX 

Rinne



Next GM PM'd


----------



## Habs76

select Auston Matthews


----------



## GingerJesus28

Can't select 2016 players ughh lol

If you could draft 2016 players Id have said you could lol


----------



## McMozesmadness

Habs76 said:


> select Auston Matthews




If he were available he'd have gone in the first round.


----------



## GingerJesus28

Mozesmadness said:


> If he were available he'd have gone in the first round.




This...


----------



## dathockeydoe

Habs76 said:


> select Auston Matthews




Haha good ol Habs. Nobody pays less attention. It went from cute, to annoying, and it's back to hilarious.


----------



## GingerJesus28

At 10:35pm est if he hasn't edited his pick I will autopick for him.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

GingerJesus28 said:


> At 10:35pm est if he hasn't edited his pick I will autopick for him.



And this time don't let him change his pick (don't know if you've been doing it or not). He's done this too many times.


----------



## Yoshidas Island

dathockeydoe said:


> Haha good ol Habs. Nobody pays less attention. It went from cute, to annoying, and it's back to hilarious.



Not to be rude to Habs76, but for the most part I try to get a gauge as to how old some posters are, (paying attention to grammar, how long posts are, what their opinions are) but I have absolutely no idea how old Habs76 is, his whole attitude *(not necessarily a bad thing)* is quite confusing to say the least.


----------



## GingerJesus28

Autopick C Leon Draisaitl in accordance to choosing a young and unproven rookie

Wewaykum gave me his list and he selects Marian Hossa
Wjz will be pm'ed


----------



## McMozesmadness

GingerJesus28 said:


> Autopick C Leon Draisaitl in accordance to choosing a young and unproven rookie




Noooooooooooooooo!!!!

Damn. Dr.Drai was my next pick... LOL


----------



## McCluffin

gingerjesus28 said:


> autopick c leon draisaitl in accordance to choosing a young and unproven rookie
> 
> wewaykum gave me his list and he selects marian hossa
> wjz will be pm'ed




too good of a pick to be auto picked


----------



## CaseyMitts37

Sabres select Ryan Murray


----------



## McCluffin

WJZ3 said:


> Sabres select Ryan Murray




Nice pick, was hoping people forgot about him


----------



## GingerJesus28

McCluffin said:


> too good of a pick to be auto picked



Eh. Have to play fair. Cant give him a **** player just cause he messed up


----------



## KeziaTML

Will pick within the hour


----------



## McCluffin

GingerJesus28 said:


> Eh. Have to play fair. Cant give him a **** player just cause he messed up




I know, just joking around


----------



## KeziaTML

2015 - 2016 New York Islanders 

Decent W:

Brandon Saad






Daniel Sedin - Henrik Sedin - Brandon Saad
- Mark Scheifele - 
- - 
- - 

Drew Doughty - 
- 
- 

Braden Holtby
-

Next GM PM'd​


----------



## GingerJesus28

Lol seriously... goddamnit.


----------



## McMozesmadness

With the 166th Overall pick in the Re-Do Draft the Boston Bruins select:

Previously of the Anaheim Ducks:







*RYAN KESLER*


 
*
Depth Chart

XXXXXXXXX / Ryan Nugent-Hopkins / Wayne Simmonds
XXXXXXXXX / Ryan Kesler / XXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXX / XXXXXXXXX / XXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXX / XXXXXXXXX / XXXXXXXXX

Niklas Kronwall / Shea Weber
Hampus Lindholm / XXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXX / XXXXXXXXX

XXXXXXX
XXXXXXX*​


----------



## GingerJesus28

The Flyers are very happy to select *Steve Mason*, 17th goalie selected, 167th overall!






Together once again!!


  

After long contemplation, the Red Wings have decided to go with a center instead of a top line wing, selecting *Mikko Koivu*, who they think is an absolute steal at this point of the draft, 168th overall






next GM PM'ed soon​


----------



## GingerJesus28

*Forwards*

Line 1: VanRiemsdyk - Kopitar (C) - _____
Line 2: _____ - M. Koivu(A) - _____
Line 3: _____ - _____ - _____
Line 4: _____ - _____ - _____

*Defense*

1st pair: Brodin - Bouwmeester
2nd pair: _____ - _____
3rd pair: _____ - _____

*Goalies*

*Starter*: Schneider

  

*Forwards*

Line 1: Sharp (A) - Giroux (C) - Eberle
Line 2: _____ - _____ - _____
Line 3: _____ - _____ - _____
Line 4: _____ - _____ - _____

*Defense*

1st pair: Giordano (A) - Maatta
2nd pair: _____ - _____
3rd pair: _____ - _____

*Goalies*

*Starter*: Mason​


----------



## kris

Sorry that went kinda quick wasn't expecting to be up again tonight...
After deliberatation, and my next two picks (Draisitl/Kesler) being chosen, the :Jets Winterpeg Jets  are proud to select....






Derrick Pouliot.

I'll pm da next guy.


----------



## GingerJesus28

Might not be up at 1pm EST, so if im not and kirby hasn't picked, the autopick will be Jason Pominville


----------



## BacksInTheSaddle

GingerJesus28 said:


> The Flyers are very happy to select *Steve Mason*, 17th goalie selected, 167th overall!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Together once again!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After long contemplation, the Red Wings have decided to go with a center instead of a top line wing, selecting *Mikko Koivu*, who they think is an absolute steal at this point of the draft, 168th overall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> next GM PM'ed soon​




No  Mason was my sleeper goalie im so sad right now


----------



## GingerJesus28

BacksInTheSaddle said:


> No  Mason was my sleeper goalie im so sad right now





I was so close to taking him R5, I took a risk and it paid off
Absolutely shocked he was the 17th goalie picked with the way he's played this year. So stoked. The goalies that remain for starters, none im really high on so I'm so happy lol


----------



## Habs76

GingerJesus28 said:


> Can't select 2016 players ughh lol
> 
> If you could draft 2016 players Id have said you could lol




Sorry! My computer's broken and I can only post from my phone. I select Ivan Provorov


----------



## GingerJesus28

I can't let you have Provorov
I saw you go to your PMs and even edit a post and nothing happened
You get Draisaitl

Kirby is autopicked, he selects Jason Pominville

Can someone plz pm the next Gm as I am on my phone. And please post when it's done, anyone can do it.


----------



## dathockeydoe

GingerJesus28 said:


> I can't let you have Provorov
> I saw you go to your PMs and even edit a post and nothing happened
> You get Draisaitl
> 
> Kirby is autopicked, he selects Jason Pominville
> 
> Can someone plz pm the next Gm as I am on my phone. And please post when it's done, anyone can do it.




Done.


----------



## uncleben

GingerJesus28 said:


> I can't let you have Provorov
> I saw you go to your PMs and even edit a post and nothing happened
> You get Draisaitl
> 
> Kirby is autopicked, he selects Jason Pominville
> 
> Can someone plz pm the next Gm as I am on my phone. And please post when it's done, anyone can do it.




you... can see when ppl are checking their PMs and editing..?


PM sent


----------



## RyanOhReally

uncleben85 said:


> you... can see when ppl are checking their PMs and editing..?
> 
> 
> PM sent




If you go to their profile it shows what they're doing "Viewing 'Re-Do all NHL Rosters Draft'" That sort of thing. So if you do that and someone is checking their inbox it will say they are checking their inbox, same with editing or posting a post


----------



## leafsrock67

Wow. I was planning on taking Provorov. I guess I got lucky. *I* select Ivan Provorov. 
NEXT GM PMED.


----------



## hockey1010101

The Chicago Blackhawks are pleased to select....from the Michigan Wolverines......ZACH WERENSKI






Next GM PMed


----------



## Black Noise

KesselShow81 hasn't been on in a couple of days...ugh I hate how slow the draft goes if one person takes forever to pick.


----------



## GingerJesus28

Gino McSnipesss said:


> KesselShow81 hasn't been on in a couple of days...ugh I hate how slow the draft goes if one person takes forever to pick.





We've been going at a great pace so it's not a huge deal if we have 1 slow day

But yes it does suck for sure, we had like 23 picks yesterday


----------



## TSeguin91

Sorry for the wait guys. I'm always looking but I use my phone so it will periodically log me out and I don't realize. The Ottawa Senators are proud to select Zdeno Chara


----------



## TSeguin91

Next GM has been PM'ed


----------



## hi

select


*Bryan Little*

pm'd the Coyotes GM


----------



## GingerJesus28

63D chosen so far damn... I guess people are really stressing D lol.


----------



## MarryMarner

Arizona Coyotes are pleased to select from the Toronto Marlies, *F William Nylander*.

Tavares 
Jones
Drouin 
Rielly
Neal
Nylander

Will pm next GM


----------



## Black Noise

The Vancouver Canucks are happy to select, *Alexander Steen*!



*Forwards*

Max Pacioretty *(A)*- Evgeni Malkin* (C)*  - Blake Wheeler

Alexander Steen - XXX  - XXX 

XXX - XXX  - XXX 

XXX - XXX  - XXX 

*Defence*

John Carlson - Alex Edler 

XXX - XXX 

XXX - XXX 

*Goalies*

XXX 

XXX ​


----------



## PredsForPresidents

Hoping to get some chemistry going, the  Minnesota Wild  select...




Jordan Staal!

Minnesota lineup
E.Staal*C* - Steven Stamkos*A* - XXX
XXX - J.Staal*A* - XXX
XXX - XXX - XXX
XXX - XXX - XXX

T.Krug - D.Hamilton
XXX - XXX
XXX - XXX

M.Fleury
XXX
Next gm pmed


----------



## Yoshidas Island

At this point, this is a no brainer for Sean Monahan and I... I take Jiri Hudler with my pick.  
Next GM will be PM'ed


----------



## BacksInTheSaddle

ReasonableHabFan said:


> At this point, this is a no brainer for Sean Monahan and I... I take Jiri Hudler with my pick.
> Next GM will be PM'ed




Unreal how underrated he is. How did he just go now? Good pick.


----------



## Yoshidas Island

BacksInTheSaddle said:


> Unreal how underrated he is. How did he just go now? Good pick.



I've held back because I thought he was like 34, then I looked and saw he was only 31. (I figured he'd spent like 10 years with Detroit but I guess not)
WOAH I just noticed 66 points in 72 games HAHAHAHA. The STEAL is REAL.


----------



## schnee11

ReasonableHabFan said:


> WOAH I just noticed 66 points in 72 games.




69 points in 73 games


----------



## Yoshidas Island

schnee11 said:


> 69 points in 73 games



Stupid HockeyDB not updating my allstar RW'er


----------



## PredsForPresidents

Damn... shoulda looked at him... would have been a nice combo...
When we start the sim... I'll prob upgrade him to like a 88 overall


----------



## Sundinisagod

Johnny Boychuk


----------



## Sundinisagod

Next GM has been pm'd


----------



## dathockeydoe

Sundinisagod said:


> Johnny Boychuk


----------



## BacksInTheSaddle

Needing an infusion of young talent and having my goalie swiped from me Quebec selects Erik Gudbranson and Mika Zibanejad


----------



## GingerJesus28

BacksInTheSaddle said:


> Needing an infusion of young talent and *having my goalie swiped from me *Quebec selects Erik Gudbranson and Mika Zibanejad



Hehehe


----------



## Black Noise

I don't know if its just my computer, but I went on to HockeyDB looking for players stats, and its only showing stats for the first 6-8 games for every team.


----------



## Yoshidas Island

And there goes Mika (I don't want to attempt last name) Zibanejad, was hoping he'd slip through :/ (There is still a couple of players I'm hoping will slip)


----------



## Black Noise

ReasonableHabFan said:


> And there goes Mika (I don't want to attempt last name) Zibanejad, was hoping he'd slip through :/ (There is still a couple of players I'm hoping will slip)




Well there is only one more pick before yours so odds are you will draft the player you want.

Just don't draft the player I want.


----------



## uncleben

Sundinisagod said:


> Johnny Boychuk




Noooo!


----------



## Yoshidas Island

I plan on heading to bed soon, so my pick is Damon Severson. (Little chance the guy before me takes him), but if he does want to take Damon, someone PM me and I'll catch it tomorrow morning.

ALRIGHT SO MY PICK IS OFFICIALLY DAMON SEVERSON. 
Pm'ing next GM


----------



## Sundinisagod

Jonathan Bernier


----------



## Sundinisagod

Predsforpresidents has been pm'd


----------



## Sundinisagod

ReasonableHabFan said:


> I plan on heading to bed soon, so my pick is Damon Severson. (Little chance the guy before me takes him), but if he does want to take Damon, someone PM me and I'll catch it tomorrow morning.
> 
> ALRIGHT SO MY PICK IS OFFICIALLY DAMON SEVERSON.
> Pm'ing next GM




Was so tempted to take him just to sabotage a Habs fan


----------



## hockey1010101

Eff. He waa next on my list


----------



## PredsForPresidents

The  Minnesota Wild  select...




Mark Stone!!!
Minnesota lineup
E.Staal*C* - Steven Stamkos*A* - M.Stone
XXX - J.Staal*A* - XXX
XXX - XXX - XXX
XXX - XXX - XXX

T.Krug - D.Hamilton
XXX - XXX
XXX - XXX

M.Fleury
XXX


----------



## GingerJesus28

Will do Preds


----------



## Black Noise

The Vancouver Canucks are proud to select, Valtteri Filppula 



*Forwards*

Max Pacioretty *(A)*- Evgeni Malkin* (C)*  - Blake Wheeler

Alexander Steen - Valtteri Filppula  - XXX 

XXX - XXX  - XXX 

XXX - XXX  - XXX 

*Defence*

John Carlson - Alex Edler 

XXX - XXX 

XXX - XXX 

*Goalies*

XXX 

XXX ​

Next GM PM'd


----------



## hockey1010101

Hudler was my next pick. That's a massive get this late.


----------



## MarryMarner

Arizona Coyotes are please to select... *Chris Kreider*.

Jonathan Drouin - John Tavares - James Neal
Chris Kreider - William Nylander - XXXXX

Morgan Rielly - Seth Jones

Can some pm next guy I'm on my way out the door.


----------



## hockey1010101

MarryMarner said:


> Arizona Coyotes are please to select... *Chris Kreider*.
> 
> Jonathan Drouin - John Tavares - James Neal
> Chris Kreider - William Nylander - XXXXX
> 
> Morgan Rielly - Seth Jones
> 
> Can some pm next guy I'm on my way out the door.




Man, these sneaky goalies are going to be so sneaky.


----------



## BacksInTheSaddle

Habsfan21 said:


> Man, these sneaky goalies are going to be so sneaky.




I figure if guys like Crawford can win the cup anyone can with a good enough team


----------



## BacksInTheSaddle

Updated QC Nordiques Roster

Z. Parise - S. Crosby - T.Toffoli
XXX - M. Zibanejad - XXX
XXX - XXX - XXX
XXX - XXX - XXX

K. Alzner - K. Shattenkirk
XXX - E. Gudbranson
XXX - XXX

XXX
XXX


----------



## Sundinisagod

MarryMarner said:


> Arizona Coyotes are please to select... *Chris Kreider*.
> 
> Jonathan Drouin - John Tavares - James Neal
> Chris Kreider - William Nylander - XXXXX
> 
> Morgan Rielly - Seth Jones
> 
> Can some pm next guy I'm on my way out the door.




That's my dream pairing on D 

...was planning to take Nylander as McDavid's wingman but you snagged him just prior to my pick.


----------



## GingerJesus28

Did anyone pm the next guy???


----------



## GingerJesus28

was really hoping Kreider would fall to me, he would've been nice alongside JVR and Kopitar


----------



## QJL

GingerJesus28 said:


> was really hoping Kreider would fall to me, he would've been nice alongside JVR and Kopitar




Can't see either JVR or Kreids on the right side. Both have a lot of comfort on the left. Hope that makes you feel better.


----------



## hi

select


*Nikolaj Ehlers*


Senators GM has been pm'd


----------



## TSeguin91

The Ottawa Senators are proud to select. From the New York Islanders, Travis Hamonic

PM'ing the next GM


----------



## GingerJesus28

kirby's pick is coming up, and he hasnt been on since the morning of the 27th, so his team will likely be up for grabs since it will be his 3rd autopick, assuming he doesnt come on

i'd really prefer to find someone new, so if anyone knows anybody who'd be willing to put the time in, that'd be great
thanks!


----------



## hockey1010101

The  are proud to select PAUL STASTNY


 

___-Seguin-Okposo
___-Stastny-___
___-___-___

Vlasic-Vatanen
___-___
Werenski-___

Bobrovsky

Next GM PMed


----------



## dathockeydoe

TheKesselShow81 said:


> The Ottawa Senators are proud to select. From the New York Islanders, Travis Hamonic
> 
> PM'ing the next GM




Good HEAVENS STOPPPPPP


----------



## GingerJesus28

uhhhhhh you kinda done ****ed up on the picture there hahaha can you edit that please?

edit: you already did lol


----------



## GingerJesus28

dathockeydoe said:


> Good HEAVENS STOPPPPPP




Thats what you get for going FW heavy


----------



## hockey1010101

I went for straight up balance and I like my team thus far.


----------



## GingerJesus28

You just took my next pick for Philly... thanks lol. *******.


----------



## hockey1010101

GingerJesus28 said:


> You just took my next pick for Philly... thanks lol. *******.




I realized I needed to nab a second line center before they all went. Hudler was first on my list, Filpulla second. I'm happy with Stastny this late.


----------



## McCluffin

Looking to get another 7th or 8th rounder for one of my teams, if youre interested in dealing, send me a shout PLEASE


----------



## Wewaykum

Habsfan21 said:


> The  are proud to select PAUL STASTNY





Not cool man, not cool.


----------



## GingerJesus28

Huh. leafsrock came on this thread at 5:15 but didnt pick... weird.


----------



## GingerJesus28

So does anyone want a 2nd team who only has 1 thus far? 
I dont really feel like managing 3 teams lol. 
let me know ASAP


----------



## Yoshidas Island

GingerJesus28 said:


> So does anyone want a 2nd team who only has 1 thus far?
> I dont really feel like managing 3 teams lol.
> let me know ASAP




I will I guess (as long as you don't mind)


----------



## Wewaykum

GingerJesus28 said:


> So does anyone want a 2nd team who only has 1 thus far?
> I dont really feel like managing 3 teams lol.
> let me know ASAP




I'd take a second team, would be quicker before I get the chance to pick. That, and I'm pretty reliable I'd say.


----------



## GingerJesus28

Wewaykum said:


> I'd take a second team, would be quicker before I get the chance to pick. That, and I'm pretty reliable I'd say.




Alright, you can have the Ducks, assuming Kirby doesnt show up when its his turn.

i also dont know whats up with leafsrock, he's been viewing the thread multiple times but hasnt chosen yet.


----------



## GingerJesus28

___ - Johansen - Pominville
___ - Turris - ___

Yandle-Sekera
Ristolainen

^^^ Thats the ducks roster thus far


----------



## Wewaykum

GingerJesus28 said:


> ___ - Johansen - Pominville
> ___ - Turris - ___
> 
> Yandle-Sekera
> Ristolainen
> 
> ^^^ Thats the ducks roster thus far




I was about to post that haha, except I would be pairing Sekera and Ristolainen together, Yandle's partner not being known yet.


----------



## Wewaykum

So we're gonna wait the full 6 hours for Leafsrock and then another 6 for kirby? Just making sure


----------



## GingerJesus28

Wewaykum said:


> So we're gonna wait the full 6 hours for Leafsrock and then another 6 for kirby? Just making sure



not for kirby. he hasnt even logged on since Friday morning. Once leafsrock picks/doesnt pick, it will be your pick for the Ducks


----------



## GingerJesus28

50 mins for leafsrock, he's online. Idk why he isnt picking.


----------



## leafsrock67

I'm really sorry for being late. I opened the tab to remind myself to make the pick, but was busy working. I select Ryan Callahan.

Next GM PM'ed.


----------



## Wewaykum

As the new GM of Anaheim, I want to consolidate the foundation of a great team that will win all battles of California. I will build upon my predecessor's work with this pick.

But first, an announcement. I am very ecstatic to bring the good news to the league : this franchise proudly goes back to being called the Anaheim Mighty Ducks! And we will now wear the old logo : 






And with this pick, we gladly select number 99, Adam Banks!

Strike that. The Mighty Ducks select goaltender Ryan Miller!






PM'ing next GM


----------



## GingerJesus28

No problems leafsrock, figured it was work haha


----------



## Wewaykum

Update on my teams :



XXXX - Krejci - Iginla
XXXX - XXXX - Hossa
XXXX - XXXX - XXXX
XXXX - XXXX - XXXX

XXXX - Subban
XXXX - Burns
XXXX - XXXX

Crawford - XXXX







XXXX - Johansen - Pominville
XXXX - Turris - XXXX
XXXX - XXXX - XXXX
XXXX - XXXX - XXXX

XXXX - Yandle
Sekera - Ristolainen
XXXX - XXXX

Miller - XXXX


----------



## kris

The  Winterpeg Jets  are proud to select Jaroslav Halak.

Can someone pm next GM? On my phone.
Thx


----------



## GingerJesus28

its me so no worries lol


----------



## GingerJesus28

The Detroit Red Wings are proud to bring *Patrick Marleau* into the fold!

  
The Philadelphia Flyers are elated to draft *Max Domi*!

Next GM PM'ed

  

*Forwards*

Line 1: VanRiemsdyk - Kopitar (C) - _____
Line 2: Marleau- M. Koivu(A) - _____
Line 3: _____ - _____ - _____
Line 4: _____ - _____ - _____

*Defense*

1st pair: Brodin - Bouwmeester
2nd pair: _____ - _____
3rd pair: _____ - _____

*Goalies*

*Starter*: Schneider

  

*Forwards*

Line 1: Sharp (A) - Giroux (C) - Eberle
Line 2: _____ - Domi - _____
Line 3: _____ - _____ - _____
Line 4: _____ - _____ - _____

*Defense*

1st pair: Giordano (A) - Maatta
2nd pair: _____ - _____
3rd pair: _____ - _____

*Goalies*

*Starter*: Mason​


----------



## Black Noise

GingerJesus28 said:


> The Detroit Red Wings are proud to bring *Patrick Marleau* into the fold!
> 
> 
> The Philadelphia Flyers are elated to draft *Max Domi*!
> 
> Next GM PM'ed
> 
> 
> 
> *Forwards*
> 
> Line 1: VanRiemsdyk - Kopitar (C) - _____
> Line 2: Marleau- M. Koivu(A) - _____
> Line 3: _____ - _____ - _____
> Line 4: _____ - _____ - _____
> 
> *Defense*
> 
> 1st pair: Brodin - Bouwmeester
> 2nd pair: _____ - _____
> 3rd pair: _____ - _____
> 
> *Goalies*
> 
> *Starter*: Schneider
> 
> 
> 
> *Forwards*
> 
> Line 1: Sharp (A) - Giroux (C) - Eberle
> Line 2: _____ - Domi - _____
> Line 3: _____ - _____ - _____
> Line 4: _____ - _____ - _____
> 
> *Defense*
> 
> 1st pair: Giordano (A) - Maatta
> 2nd pair: _____ - _____
> 3rd pair: _____ - _____
> 
> *Goalies*
> 
> *Starter*: Mason​




I always been interested in seeing people lineups when they draft prospects. I love Domi, but 2nd line centre seems kind of a long shot for him.


----------



## GingerJesus28

Gino McSnipesss said:


> I always been interested in seeing people lineups when they draft prospects. I love Domi, but 2nd line centre seems kind of a long shot for him.



That's just for now lol I dont expect him to be my #2C. I have other names in mind, gotta see how the draft goes.


----------



## McMozesmadness

I'm here. Just need a few minutes. I'm torn between two players.


----------



## GingerJesus28

prospects were starting to fly off the chain so figured i should get in on the action. then I saw Marleau was still somehow available and had to pick him lol


----------



## dathockeydoe

GingerJesus28 said:


> prospects were starting to fly off the chain so figured i should get in on the action. then I saw Marleau was still somehow available and had to pick him lol




There's quite a few talented F vets still available. I have about 3 people in mind that I'm surprised are still on the board.


----------



## McMozesmadness

With the 195th Overall pick in the Re-Do Draft the Boston Bruins select:

Previously of the Columbus Blue Jackets:







*NICK FOLIGNO*


 
*
Depth Chart

XXXXXXXXX / Ryan Nugent-Hopkins / Wayne Simmonds
Nick Foligno / Ryan Kesler / XXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXX / XXXXXXXXX / XXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXX / XXXXXXXXX / XXXXXXXXX

Niklas Kronwall / Shea Weber
Hampus Lindholm / XXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXX / XXXXXXXXX

XXXXXXX
XXXXXXX*​


----------



## GingerJesus28

dathockeydoe said:


> There's quite a few talented F vets still available. I have about 3 people in mind that I'm surprised are still on the board.




200 picks in and there's still a bunch of 2nd liners available. Amazing how many solid players there are. 
Imagine the quality of teams there'd be if there was 26 teams.


----------



## Black Noise

Mozesmadness said:


> With the 195th Overall pick in the Re-Do Draft the Boston Bruins select:
> 
> Previously of the Columbus Blue Jackets:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *NICK FOLIGNO*
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Depth Chart
> 
> XXXXXXXXX / Ryan Nugent-Hopkins / Wayne Simmonds
> Nick Foligno / Ryan Kesler / XXXXXXXXX
> XXXXXXXXX / XXXXXXXXX / XXXXXXXXX
> XXXXXXXXX / XXXXXXXXX / XXXXXXXXX
> 
> Niklas Kronwall / Shea Weber
> Hampus Lindholm / XXXXXXXXX
> XXXXXXXXX / XXXXXXXXX
> 
> XXXXXXX
> XXXXXXX*​




Great pick, really underrated.


----------



## KeziaTML

Hey, choosing a guy now will post soon


----------



## KeziaTML

2015 - 2016 New York Islanders 

Dennis Wideman






Daniel Sedin - Henrik Sedin - Brandon Saad
- Mark Scheifele - 
- - 
- - 

Drew Doughty - Dennis Wideman
- 
- 

Braden Holtby
-

Next GM PM'd​


----------



## hockey1010101

sloooooooooooooooooooooooow daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay


----------



## CaseyMitts37

Sabres select Devan Dubnyk


----------



## hockey1010101

I PMed the next guy


----------



## Wewaykum

are proud to select


Thomas Vanek






PM'ing next GM.


----------



## dathockeydoe

Wewaykum said:


> are proud to select
> 
> 
> Thomas Vanek
> 
> PM'ing next GM.




Good Heavens. Finally. I have 2 LW but I was going to have to take him when my pick rolled around.


----------



## Wewaykum

dathockeydoe said:


> Good Heavens. Finally. I have 2 LW but I was going to have to take him when my pick rolled around.




Yeah, nice 1st line LW this late.


----------



## Habs76

select James Wisniewski! 

Picks:

Duncan Keith 
Jonathan Quick 
Pavel Datsyuk 
Jeff Carter 
Dylan Strome 
James Wisniewski


----------



## hockey1010101

I PMed McCluffin who has the next 2 picks


----------



## GingerJesus28

slower pace today... oh well lol it happens


----------



## McCluffin

Alrighty, the Nashville Predators are proud to select, one of the hottest scorers in the league right now Radim Vrbata


----------



## McCluffin

The Carolina Hurricanes are proud to select Brendan Gallagher

Next Gm Pm'd


----------



## PredsForPresidents

With the 202nd pick, the  San Jose Sharks  select...




Brandon Dubinsky!
Don't worry Dubinsky, you'll be safe with us
Line One
_____XM.Duchene *A* XB.Ryan *A*
Line Two
_____XB.DubinskyX________
Line Three
_____X_______X________
Line Four
_____X_______X________

Defensive pairing One
R.Suter *C* XM.Green
Defensive pairing Two
________X________
Defensive pairing Three
________X________

Starter
S.Varlamov
Backup
________
Pm'ed Kris


----------



## RyanOhReally

PredsForPresidents said:


> With the 202nd pick, the  San Jose Sharks  select...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brandon Dubinsky!
> Don't worry Dubinsky, you'll be safe with us
> Line One
> _____XM.Duchene *A* XB.Ryan *A*
> Line Two
> _____XB.DubinskyX________
> Line Three
> _____X_______X________
> Line Four
> _____X_______X________
> 
> Defensive pairing One
> R.Suter *C* XM.Green
> Defensive pairing Two
> ________X________
> Defensive pairing Three
> ________X________
> 
> Starter
> S.Varlamov
> Backup
> ________
> Pm'ed Kris




DUBI NO!


----------



## kris

The  Pittsburgh Penguins  are pleased to select;





Griffin Reinhart.

Next GM pm'd.


----------



## Oilers Apologist

LA selects Oscar Klefbom.

XXX - Couture - Yakupov
XXX - Barkov - XXX
XXX -XXX - XXX
XXX - XXX - XXX

Leddy - Ekblad
Klefbom - XXX
XXX - XXX

Vasilevski
XX


----------



## Habs76

_Dylan Strome - Pavel Datsyuk - XXXXXX 
XXXXXX - Jeff Carter - XXXXXX 
XXXXXX - Leon Draisaitl - XXXXXX
XXXXXX - XXXXXX - XXXXXX 

Duncan Keith - James Wisniewski 
XXXXXX - XXXXXX 
XXXXXX - XXXXXX 

Jonathan Quick 
XXXXXX _​


----------



## uncleben

St. Louis is excited to welcome to the team: Mike Hoffman
here's hoping he's not a one year wonder!



Schwartz - Landeskog - St. Louis
Hoffman - Plekanec - x

Ekman-Larsson - x

Andersen



Next GM PMd


----------



## hi

Already changed


----------



## dathockeydoe

The  select D Marc Methot

We like the balance that he used to bring with Erik Karlsson and we think he will fit well with our budding Offensive talent Tyson Barrie.


----------



## hockey1010101

I PMed the next guy in case nobody else did


----------



## RyanOhReally

With the next pick,  select, from the Boston Bruins, the 2-way superstar, LOUIE LOUIE LOUIE LOUIE LOUIEEEEEEEEEE (Eriksson)






Ryan O'Reilly - Jason Spezza - *Loui Eriksson*

Dan Hamhuis - Alex Pietrangelo
Niklas Hjalmarsson

Tuuka Rask

PM'ing next GM


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

With the 208th Overall Selection in the 2015 NHL Re-Draft, the Tampa Bay Lightning are proud to select...

...from the Pittsburgh Penguins...

*Patric Hornqvist*


Evander Kane (9)-Joe Pavelski (8)-Vladimir Tarasenko (91)
XXX-Zemgus Girgensons (28)-Patric Hornqvist (72)
XXX-XXX-XXX
XXX-XXX-XXX

Jake Muzzin (6)-Tyler Myers (57)
XXX-XXX
XXX-XXX

XXX
XXX


----------



## GingerJesus28

*Just a heads up everyone, taking a roadtrip to Calgary today, so the board won't be updated from 12pm-8pm EST. *


----------



## Yoshidas Island

Sean Monahan-Jiri Hudler
Sam Reinhart


Nathan Beaulieu-Brent Seabrook
-Damon Severson


Carey Price

Looking to name alternates and a Captain, any ideas?


----------



## GingerJesus28

ReasonableHabFan said:


> Sean Monahan-Jiri Hudler
> Sam Reinhart
> 
> 
> Nathan Beaulieu-Brent Seabrook
> 
> 
> Carey Price
> 
> Looking to name alternates and a Captain, any ideas?



at the moment i'd wait to see, i'd name Seabrook C, Monahan/Hudler A's. Thats for right now

and you're missing Severson, btw.


----------



## QJL

With the 209th overall pick, the Edmonton Oilers select Mats Zuccarello.

Jamie Benn (A)-Tyler Johnson-XXX
XXX-Alex Galchenyuk-Mats Zuccarello
Mikko Rantanen-XXX-XXX
XXX-XXX-XXX

Ryan McDonagh (C)-XXX
XXX-XXX
Darnell Nurse-XXX

XXX
XXX


----------



## hockey1010101

I PMed the next guy


----------



## GingerJesus28

*Guys, please post that you've PM'ed the next guy, its an extra 2 seconds!!*


----------



## hi

select


*David Pastrnak* and *Chris Tanev*


Oilers GM has been pm'd


----------



## QJL

With the 212th overall pick, the Edmonton Oilers select Cody Ceci.

Jamie Benn (A)-Tyler Johnson-XXX
XXX-Alex Galchenyuk-Mats Zuccarello
Mikko Rantanen-XXX-XXX
XXX-XXX-XXX

Ryan McDonagh (C)-XXX
XXX-Cody Ceci
Darnell Nurse-XXX

XXX
XXX

Next GM PM'd. I do take off for Ecuador on Saturday morning and may miss picks beyond that date. I will be doing my best.


----------



## Habs76

showjaxx said:


> select
> 
> 
> *David Pastrnak* and *Chris Tanev*
> 
> 
> Oilers GM has been pm'd




NNOOOO! Tanev!


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

With the 213th Overall Selection in the 2015 NHL Re-Draft, the Tampa Bay Lightning are proud to select...

...from the Montreal Canadiens...

*Jeff Petry*


Evander Kane (9)-Joe Pavelski (8)-Vladimir Tarasenko (91)
XXX-Zemgus Girgensons (28)-Patric Hornqvist (72)
XXX-XXX-XXX
XXX-XXX-XXX

Jake Muzzin (6)-Tyler Myers (57)
XXX-Jeff Petry (2)
XXX-XXX

XXX
XXX

Next GM has been notified


----------



## RyanOhReally

This was a tough decision to make between this player and another, but I decided to grab a 2-way Centre who can fit comfortably as my 2C. With our 8th pick with in the Fantasy Mock Draft,  select the man with the golden cheekbones...

*Adam Henrique*






Ryan O'Reilly - Jason Spezza - Loui Eriksson
LW - *Adam Henrique* - RW
LW - C - RW
LW - C - RW

Dan Hamhuis - Alex Pietrangelo
Niklas Hjalmarsson - RD
LD - RD

Tuuka Rask
G

PM'd Dathockeydoe


----------



## dathockeydoe

The  select *C Boone Jenner*

We love the way he plays the game and He adds an element of toughness to our top 6 that we need. Calgary is going to love him. 






Hall - Backstrom - Oshie
Gaudreau - *Jenner* - Nichushkin
X_X_X
X_X_X

Methot - Barrie
X_X
X_X

pm'ing next gm


----------



## uncleben

Noooo
I was literally just about to take Jenner haha

Let's go D then...

Jason Garrison!

Schwartz - Landeskog - St. Louis
Hoffman - Plekanec - x

Ekman-Larsson - Garrison

Andersen




Rebuild the Rebuild PMd


----------



## dathockeydoe

uncleben85 said:


> Noooo
> I was literally just about to take Jenner haha





I was just about to select another D, I spent like 10 minutes deciding which one.. when I finally decided I thought... man I should take Jenner. Went with it.


----------



## RyanOhReally

dathockeydoe said:


> I was just about to select another D, I spent like 10 minutes deciding which one.. when I finally decided I thought... man I should take Jenner. Went with it.




My exact reasoning with Henrique. I had Jenner on my list for my next pick, as a LW. As a CBJ fan its weird to know that people see just how good he actually is.


----------



## dathockeydoe

RyanOhReally said:


> My exact reasoning with Henrique. I had Jenner on my list for my next pick, as a LW. As a CBJ fan its weird to know that people see just how good he actually is.




If you look at my top 6, I really wanted to add someone with grit. Wasn't sure how everyone else felt about Jenner and I eventually landed on "I should take him now". Not too many young players who play as tough as he does. Love watching him.


----------



## hockey1010101

Petry is such a good pick this late


----------



## Oilers Apologist

LA selects Tomas Hertl.

Hertl - Couture - Yakupov
XXX - Barkov - XXX
XXX -XXX - XXX
XXX - XXX - XXX

Leddy - Ekblad
Klefbom - XXX
XXX - XXX

Vasilevski
XXX

I looked through and searched to see if he was gone so if he's been selected and I missed him I am far too stupid for this and just put me on auto pick.


----------



## McMozesmadness

Rebuild the Rebuild said:


> LA selects Cody Ceci.
> 
> XXX - Couture - Yakupov
> XXX - Barkov - XXX
> XXX -XXX - XXX
> XXX - XXX - XXX
> 
> Leddy - Ekblad
> Klefbom - Ceci
> XXX - XXX
> 
> Vasilevski
> XX





Ceci was taken last round by the Oilers


----------



## RyanOhReally

Rebuild the Rebuild said:


> LA selects Cody Ceci.




Taken last round. Commissioner's out for the day so he can't update the OP.


----------



## Oilers Apologist

Mozesmadness said:


> Ceci was taken last round by the Oilers




Damn. I did this a few rounds ago but this time I hit CTRL F and looked through it so sorry guy, will make pick in a few minutes.


----------



## Wewaykum

Has Kris been PM'ed?


----------



## GingerJesus28

Sorry guys, its been an extremely long day. Drive from SK to CGY was brutal. Visited with family for the night
Kris PM'ed me saying his phone was dying & wanted *Andrei Markov*, so thats his pick

PM'ed PredsForPres


----------



## kris

GingerJesus28 said:


> Sorry guys, its been an extremely long day. Drive from SK to CGY was brutal. Visited with family for the night
> Kris PM'ed me saying his phone was dying & wanted *Andrei Markov*, so thats his pick
> 
> PM'ed PredsForPres




Thx.

 

Nash - Thornton - Perry 
Xx - Bergeron - xx
Xx - xx - xx
Xx - xx - xx

Phaneuf - xx
Markov - xx
G Reinhart - xx

Luongo 
Xx


----------



## PredsForPresidents

Matt moulson and Alexander Edler on my phone could someone pm next guy pls?
Can't check for sure, but as a backup plan, I would like Bozak if Moulson is gone,and Franson if Edlers gone


----------



## BacksInTheSaddle

PredsForPresidents said:


> Matt moulson and Alexander Edler on my phone could someone pm next guy pls?
> Can't check for sure, but as a backup plan, I would like Bozak if Moulson is gone,and Franson if Edlers gone




Edler is gone, moulson isn't.

I pm'd the next guy for you


----------



## McCluffin

THE MIDNIGHT PICK

This may be a bit of an over draft, but I want this guy so badly. The Nashville Predators are proud to select, Sean Couturier. 

Next GM will be Pm'd asap


----------



## Wewaykum

On trial for the day, I'll be sending GingerJesus my list for my two teams.


----------



## Habs76

select F Nino Neiderreiter! 

Dylan Strome - Pavel Datsyuk - Nino Neiderreiter 
Leon Draisaitl - Jeff Carter - XXXXXX 

Duncan Keith - James Wisniewski 

Jonathan Quick


----------



## Wewaykum

Since I'm up before leaving...

 selects Antoine Vermette

My list has been sent for the ANA pick

PM'ing


----------



## Habs76

BTW I can't PM the next GM (My Internet got screwed up).


----------



## hockey1010101

6 hours?


----------



## GingerJesus28

Give me a few minutes to AUTOPICK for WJZ


----------



## GingerJesus28

WJZ autopicks Dmitri Kulikov

next gm pm'ed


----------



## KeziaTML

2015 - 2016 New York Islanders 

Mike Ribeiro






Daniel Sedin - Henrik Sedin - Brandon Saad
- Mike Ribeiro - 
-Mark Scheifele - 
- - 

Drew Doughty - Dennis Wideman
- 
- 

Braden Holtby
-

Next GM PM'd​


----------



## McMozesmadness

With the 205th Overall pick in the Re-Do Draft the Boston Bruins select:

Previously of the Arizona Coyotes:







*MARTIN HANZAL*


 
*
Depth Chart

XXXXXXXXX / Ryan Nugent-Hopkins / Wayne Simmonds
Nick Foligno / Ryan Kesler / XXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXX / Martin Hanzal / XXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXX / XXXXXXXXX / XXXXXXXXX

Niklas Kronwall / Shea Weber
Hampus Lindholm / XXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXX / XXXXXXXXX

XXXXXXX
XXXXXXX*​


----------



## GingerJesus28

The Wings are absolutely shocked this player hasnt been chosen yet... they select Christian Ehrhoff!

The Flyers think this player can bounce back from a rough season and be a good 2nd line center. We are proud to select Travis Zajac

next GM will be PM'ed


----------



## dathockeydoe

GingerJesus28 said:


> The Wings are absolutely shocked this player hasnt been chosen yet... they select Christian Ehrhoff!
> 
> The Flyers think this player can bounce back from a rough season and be a good 2nd line center. We are proud to select Travis Zajac
> 
> next GM will be PM'ed




Lol. These statuses always make me laugh. "I can't believe he's still here" "This is the steal of the draft"

There's still plenty of great players available. I'm sure everyone feels that way about every pick they make


----------



## PredsForPresidents

Updated lineup 

M.MoulsonXM.Duchene *A* XB.Ryan *A*

_____XB.DubinskyX________

_____X_______X________

_____X_______X________

R.Suter *C* XM.Green

________X C.Franson

________X________

Starter
S.Varlamov
Backup
________


----------



## kris

Sorry haven't logged on today...

 Winnepeg  will take...
Dylan Larkin.

Xx - Stepan - Kane
Ladd - Bennett - xx
Xx - Larkin - xx
Xx - xx - xx

Pouliot - Letang 
Xx - xx
Xx - xx

Halak


----------



## Wewaykum

By the way I PMed WJZ3 after my pick this morning, since he was the next GM after. The GM Habs76 couldn't PM was me, but I was already on the thread anyway.

The Mighty Ducks pick Marian Gaborik.

Leafsrock PMed


----------



## leafsrock67

Brad Marchand.

Habsfan21 PM'ed.


----------



## uncleben

dathockeydoe said:


> Lol. These statuses always make me laugh. "I can't believe he's still here" "This is the steal of the draft"
> 
> There's still plenty of great players available. I'm sure everyone feels that way about every pick they make




I feel like I'm scrambling every pick I make, and that I missed out on all the good players, and then I see some one perfect drafted right after me and think "how the hell did I forget about them!?"


----------



## GingerJesus28

*Forwards*

Line 1: VanRiemsdyk - Kopitar (C) - _____
Line 2: Marleau - M. Koivu(A) - _____
Line 3: _____ - _____ - _____
Line 4: _____ - _____ - _____

*Defense*

1st pair: Brodin - Bouwmeester
2nd pair: Ehrhoff - _____
3rd pair: _____ - _____

*Goalies*

*Starter*: Schneider

  

*Forwards*

Line 1: Sharp (A) - Giroux (C) - Eberle
Line 2: _____ - Zajac - _____
Line 3: _____ - Domi - _____
Line 4: _____ - _____ - _____

*Defense*

1st pair: Giordano (A) - Maatta
2nd pair: _____ - _____
3rd pair: _____ - _____

*Goalies*

*Starter*: Mason​


----------



## hockey1010101

The Chicago Blackhawks select Ryan Ellis from the Nashville Predators!

Next GM Pmed


----------



## Black Noise

40 mins till skip...ugh


----------



## TSeguin91

Thr Ottawa Senators are very happy to select this guy. The military could save money on bulletproof vests since he just blocks every shot.
He's mean, and he's a rough and tough kind of guy. We are pleased to Select Kris Russell of the Calgary Flames

Next GM has been PM'ed


----------



## hi

select 


*Nikita Zadorov*


Coyotes GM has been pm'd


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

showjaxx said:


> select
> 
> 
> *Nikita Zadorov*
> 
> 
> Coyotes GM has been pm'd




Crap I'd hoped he would slide.


----------



## kris

3 dmen I wanted just went back to back to back.


----------



## MarryMarner

The Arizona Coyotes are pleased to select another forward to add to our potent offence. We think this player is clearly underrated by the other GMs around the league and are happy to select.. *Nazem Kadri*.

Jonathan Drouin - John Tavares (C) - James Neal
Chris Kreider - Nazem Kadri (A) - XXXXX
XXXXX - William Nylander - XXXXX
XXXXX - XXXXX - XXXXX

Morgan Rielly - Seth Jones 
XXXXX - XXXXX
XXXXX - XXXXX

XXXXX
XXXXX

Next GM pmd


----------



## Black Noise

The Vancouver Canucks are happy to select this player who will round out our Top 6 forwards perfectly, *Mikkel Boedker*!



*Forwards*

Max Pacioretty *(A)*- Evgeni Malkin* (C)*  - Blake Wheeler

Alexander Steen - Valtteri Filppula  - Mikkel Boedker 

XXX - XXX  - XXX 

XXX - XXX  - XXX 

*Defence*

John Carlson - Alex Edler 

XXX - XXX 

XXX - XXX 

*Goalies*

XXX 

XXX ​

Next GM PM'd


----------



## PredsForPresidents

Hoping to get some chemistry going with Krug and Hamilton, formerly of the Boston Bruins, the  Minnesota Wild  select




Reilly Smith!
Minnesota lineup
E.Staal*C* - Steven Stamkos*A* - M.Stone
XXX - J.Staal*A* - R.Smith
XXX - XXX - XXX
XXX - XXX - XXX

T.Krug - D.Hamilton
XXX - XXX
XXX - XXX

M.Fleury
XXX
Next gm PM'ed


----------



## Yoshidas Island

Alex Goligoski is my pick. Next GM will be PM'ed


----------



## dathockeydoe

ReasonableHabFan said:


> Alex Goligoski is my pick. Next GM will be PM'ed




wow. I thought he went like 3 rounds ago.


----------



## BacksInTheSaddle

Sundin you're killing me


----------



## Sundinisagod

Michael Dal Colle


----------



## Sundinisagod

BacksInTheSaddle said:


> Sundin you're killing me




pm'd


----------



## BacksInTheSaddle

This has been a long time coming but the day is finally here. While my sneaky goalie was snuck from me by a snakey sneak we here in Quebec have always had a backup plan. We then threw that backup plan out the window and went in a completely different direction with the hopes that our pick can return to elite form.... with our pick we select:






Jimmy Howard G

with our next pick with a lot less celebration we select..






Brayden Schenn C/LW

PMing Sundin


----------



## BacksInTheSaddle

View attachment 81097

worked so very hard on this and I'm sure it will fail haha


----------



## Black Noise

BacksInTheSaddle said:


> View attachment 81097
> 
> worked so very hard on this and I'm sure it will fail haha




That actually looks really cool, nice work.


----------



## GingerJesus28

aaaand autopick for Sundin... ugh... really slow lately. 
ill get the pick in shortly


----------



## GingerJesus28

Sundin autoselects Tyler Bozak

next GM PM'ed


----------



## Sundinisagod

Sweet I was gonna pick Bozak too.


----------



## Yoshidas Island

I select the hottest NHL player as of right now, Brandon Pirri!


----------



## PredsForPresidents

The  Minnesota Wild  select...




Mathew Carle!
Minnesota lineup
E.Staal*C* - Steven Stamkos*A* - M.Stone
XXX - J.Staal*A* - R.Smith
XXX - XXX - XXX
XXX - XXX - XXX

T.Krug - D.Hamilton
M.Carle - XXX
XXX - XXX

M.Fleury
XXX
Next gm PM'ed


----------



## Black Noise

Trevor Daley








*Forwards*

Max Pacioretty *(A)*- Evgeni Malkin* (C)*  - Blake Wheeler

Alexander Steen - Valtteri Filppula  - Mikkel Boedker 

XXX - XXX  - XXX 

XXX - XXX  - XXX 

*Defence*

John Carlson - Alex Edler 

Trevor Daley - XXX 

XXX - XXX 

*Goalies*

XXX 

XXX ​

Next GM PM'd


----------



## MarryMarner

Arizona selects Matt Dumba. 

Jonathan Drouin - John Tavares - James Neal
Chris Kreider - Nazem Kadri - XXXX
XXXX - William Nylander - XXXX
XXXX - XXXX - XXXX

Morgan Rielly - Seth Jones
XXXX - Matthew Dumba
XXXX - XXXX

XXXX
XXXX


----------



## hi

select


*Andy Greene*


Senators GM has been pm'd


----------



## Habs76

_ Roster:

XXXXXX - Pavel Datsyuk(C) - Nino Neiderreiter 
Dylan Strome - Jeff Carter(A) - Leon Draisaitl 
XXXXXX - XXXXXX - XXXXXX 
XXXXXX - XXXXXX - XXXXXX 

Duncan Keith(A) - XXXXXX 
XXXXXX - James Wisniewski 
XXXXXX - XXXXXX 

Jonathan Quick 
XXXXXX _​


----------



## TSeguin91

I was stumbling around trying to figure out who to get. I am stockpiling defense so lets continue with that. I suppose I have an interest in Tampa Bay players who are 6'7" lol. This kids only 24 and he's a wrecking ball. The  are proud to select Andrej "the baby faced assassin" Sustr.





Next GM has been PM'ed


----------



## Habs76

TheKesselShow81 said:


> I was stumbling around trying to figure out who to get. I am stockpiling defense so lets continue with that. I suppose I have an interest in Tampa Bay players who are 6'7" lol. This kids only 24 and he's a wrecking ball. The  are proud to select Andrej "the baby faced assassin" Sustr.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next GM has been PM'ed



Whut.


----------



## TSeguin91

Habs76 said:


> Whut.




Yes?


----------



## TSeguin91

Skinner - Toews (C) - Kessel
XXX - XXX - XXX
XXX - XXX - XXX
XXX - XXX - XXX

Chara - Sustr
Russell (A) - Hamonic
M. Staal - XXX

Bishop
XXX


----------



## Habs76

TheKesselShow81 said:


> Yes?




Just didn't think he'd go that early. Also, he's an LHD.


----------



## TSeguin91

Habs76 said:


> Just didn't think he'd go that early. Also, he's an LHD.




He's big and young, Having him on a line with Chara will kind of get him to grow into that role hopefully. Left handed you say?


----------



## Habs76

TheKesselShow81 said:


> He's big and young, Having him on a line with Chara will kind of get him to grow into that role hopefully. Left handed you say?




Oh wait. You're right. That was Coburn I was thinking of. And I just don't see him becoming a top pairing guy. Your team's looking really nice though!


----------



## TSeguin91

Habs76 said:


> Oh wait. You're right. That was Coburn I was thinking of. And I just don't see him becoming a top pairing guy. Your team's looking really nice though!




Hahah, fair enough. I'm building a defense first team. Russell will block every shot, and if he can't then Bishop will stop it cause he's 6'7" LOL. Appreciate the compliment on my team. 

Side comment: Take my first defensive line, and my starting goalie. The shortest guy is 6'7" lol


----------



## Habs76

TheKesselShow81 said:


> Hahah, fair enough. I'm building a defense first team. Russell will block every shot, and if he can't then Bishop will stop it cause he's 6'7" LOL. Appreciate the compliment on my team.
> 
> Side comment: Take my first defensive line, and my starting goalie. The shortest guy is 6'7" lol



You're very welcome.


----------



## BacksInTheSaddle

TheKesselShow81 said:


> Hahah, fair enough. I'm building a defense first team. Russell will block every shot, and if he can't then Bishop will stop it cause he's 6'7" LOL. Appreciate the compliment on my team.
> 
> Side comment: Take my first defensive line, and my starting goalie. The shortest guy is 6'7" lol




Take John Scott


----------



## hockey1010101

Im on my phone...pretty sure he isn't taken. David Perron. Please pm next guy


----------



## GingerJesus28

Habsfan21 said:


> Im on my phone...pretty sure he isn't taken. David Perron. Please pm next guy




done


----------



## leafsrock67

Scott Hartnell.

Next GM PM'ed.


----------



## Wewaykum

The Mighty Ducks select :

Alex Tanguay

Roster :

Vanek - Johansen - Pominville
Tanguay - Turris - Gaborik
XXXX - XXXX - XXXX
XXXX - XXXX - XXXX

XXXX - Yandle
Sekera - Ristolainen
XXXX - XXXX

Miller - XXXX


Damn those two GMs before me that took both LW I really wanted...


PM'ing Kris...


----------



## kris

Could of went a couple if different ways with this pick but the  are proud to retain D Josh Morrissey.

Next GM pm'd.


----------



## GingerJesus28

Wings select Evgeny Kuznetsov
Flyers select Tobias Enstrom

Next GM PMed


----------



## Habs76

I should make a 4th line out of Ryan White, Tanner Glass & John Scott.


----------



## McMozesmadness

With the 255th Overall pick in the Re-Do Draft the Boston Bruins select:

Previously of the Detroit Red Wings:







*PETR MRAZEK*


 
*
Depth Chart

XXXXXXXXX / Ryan Nugent-Hopkins / Wayne Simmonds
Nick Foligno / Ryan Kesler / XXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXX / Martin Hanzal / XXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXX / XXXXXXXXX / XXXXXXXXX

Niklas Kronwall / Shea Weber
Hampus Lindholm / XXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXX / XXXXXXXXX

Petr Mrazek
XXXXXXX*​


----------



## RyanOhReally

Mozesmadness said:


> With the 255th Overall pick in the Re-Do Draft the Boston Bruins select:
> 
> Previously of the Detroit Red Wings:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *PETR MRAZEK*
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Depth Chart
> 
> XXXXXXXXX / Ryan Nugent-Hopkins / Wayne Simmonds
> Nick Foligno / Ryan Kesler / XXXXXXXXX
> XXXXXXXXX / Martin Hanzal / XXXXXXXXX
> XXXXXXXXX / XXXXXXXXX / XXXXXXXXX
> 
> Niklas Kronwall / Shea Weber
> Hampus Lindholm / XXXXXXXXX
> XXXXXXXXX / XXXXXXXXX
> 
> Petr Mrazek
> XXXXXXX*​




Good pick.

Also, that is a very solid team so far. Might be the best centre core in this draft, with a definite 1,2, and 3 defenceman.


----------



## GingerJesus28

1 hour until autodraft... knew things would likely slow down during Easter break


----------



## GingerJesus28

NYI autoselect Michael Cammalleri

next gm pm'ed


----------



## Habs76

I really wanna pick lol


----------



## KeziaTML

Yeah sorry guys. Cammo is cool.


----------



## GingerJesus28

WJZ will have until 10:30am EST to make his pick

if he isnt on, the autopick will be Paul Martin, and could someone please PM the next GM.


----------



## hockey1010101

David Perron-Tyler Seguin-Kyle Okposo
------Paul Statsny--------
---------------------------
--------------------------

Marc-Edouard Vlasic-Sami Vatanen
Ryan Ellis---------------
Zach Werenski-----------

Sergei Bobrovsky
-----------------


----------



## Habs76

WJZ3 receives Paul Martin. Next guy PMED.


----------



## GingerJesus28

Driving back to Saskatchewan today from Calgary, so again i wont be on for like 9 hours. 

hopefully things can pick up..... slowed down over Easter


----------



## Wewaykum

selects Mark Streit


PM'ing


----------



## Habs76

I checked the OP this morning and noticed that a certain player hadn't been taken. I then checked the OP another 30 times to make sure.

The  are extremely proud to select, formerly of the Los Angeles Kings, Justin Williams!





Next GM PMED.


----------



## Habs76

Dylan Strome - Pavel Datsyuk - Justin Williams 
Leon Draisaitl - Jeff Carter - Nino Neiderreiter 
XXXXXX - XXXXXX - XXXXXX 
XXXXXX - XXXXXX - XXXXXX 

Duncan Keith - XXXXXX 
XXXXXX - James Wisniewski 
XXXXXX - XXXXXX 

Jonathan Quick
XXXXXX


Selections:

1) Duncan Keith 
2) Jonathan Quick 
3) Pavel Datsyuk 
4) Jeff Carter 
5) Dylan Strome
6) Leon Draisaitl 
7) James Wisniewski 
8) Nino Neiderreiter 
9) Justin Williams ​


----------



## Wewaykum

Updated rosters :



Vanek - Krejci - Iginla
XXXX - Vermette - Hossa
XXXX - XXXX - XXXX
XXXX - XXXX - XXXX

XXXX - Subban
Streit - Burns
XXXX - XXXX

Crawford - XXXX







XXXX - Johansen - Pominville
Tanguay - Turris - Gaborik
XXXX - XXXX - XXXX
XXXX - XXXX - XXXX

Sekera - Yandle
XXXX - Ristolainen
XXXX - XXXX

Miller - XXXX


----------



## McCluffin

Nashville selects Justin Abdelkader


----------



## McCluffin

Carolina selects Troy Brouwer 

Next GM will be pm'd


----------



## PredsForPresidents

The  San Jose Sharks  select a rookie with a well rounded game...




Bo Horvat!

M.MoulsonXM.Duchene *A* XB.Ryan *A*

_____XB.DubinskyX________

_____XB.HorvatX________

_____X_______X________

R.Suter *C* XM.Green

________X C.Franson

________X________

Starter
S.Varlamov
Backup
________
Pm'ed next gm


----------



## Black Noise

PredsForPresidents said:


> The  San Jose Sharks  select a rookie with a well rounded game...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bo Horvat!
> 
> M.MoulsonXM.Duchene *A* XB.Ryan *A*
> 
> _____XB.DubinskyX________
> 
> _____XB.HorvatX________
> 
> _____X_______X________
> 
> R.Suter *C* XM.Green
> 
> ________X C.Franson
> 
> ________X________
> 
> Starter
> S.Varlamov
> Backup
> ________
> Pm'ed next gm




**** I really wanted to pick him


----------



## kris

Sorry today was a Opening Day of baseball kind of day, sort of forgot about hockey/ logging on HF Boards...

The  are happy to take D Braydon Coburn.

Ill PM the next guy.


----------



## kris

This might double post...

Sorry was a opening day baseball kind of day, big win for the Jays (and watched a ton of others too) kinda forgot to log on to HF.

The  are happy to take Braydon Coburn.

Next guy PMd.


----------



## Oilers Apologist

LA selects Lawson Crouse.

Hertl - Couture - Yakupov
Crouse - Barkov - XXX
XXX -XXX - XXX
XXX - XXX - XXX

Leddy - Ekblad
Klefbom - XXX
XXX - XXX

Vasilevski
XXX


----------



## uncleben

The St. Louis Blues select, Danny DeKeyser


Schwartz - Landeskog - St. Louis
Hoffman - Plekanec - x

Ekman-Larsson - Garrison
DeKeyser-x

Andersen



dathockeydoe PMd


----------



## dathockeydoe

Cow-town would like to welcome D *Matt Niskanen*






pming next gm


----------



## GingerJesus28

Good job today guys, makes it easy for me haha. Much better day, got 10 picks in which is better than it has been lol


----------



## RyanOhReally

Justin Schultz






Ryan O'Reilly - Jason Spezza - Loui Eriksson
LW - Adam Henrique - RW
LW - C - RW
LW - C - RW

Dan Hamhuis - Alex Pietrangelo
Niklas Hjalmarsson - Justin Schultz
LD - RD

Tuuka Rask
G

Pm'ing next GM


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Tampa selects Tyler Ennis.

Will make it pretty later. Someone please PM the next GM.


----------



## hockey1010101

Done


----------



## GingerJesus28

jasonfilatov was the one travelling, so i will autopick for him

he autopicks W Artem Anisimov

PM'ing jaxx


----------



## GingerJesus28

*Forwards*

Line 1: VanRiemsdyk - Kopitar (C) - Kuznetsov
Line 2: Marleau - M. Koivu(A) - _____
Line 3: _____ - _____ - _____
Line 4: _____ - _____ - _____

*Defense*

1st pair: Brodin - Bouwmeester
2nd pair: Ehrhoff - _____
3rd pair: _____ - _____

*Goalies*

*Starter*: Schneider

  

*Forwards*

Line 1: Sharp (A) - Giroux (C) - Eberle
Line 2: Domi - Zajac - _____
Line 3: _____ - _____ - _____
Line 4: _____ - _____ - _____

*Defense*

1st pair: Giordano (A) - Enstrom
2nd pair: Maatta - _____
3rd pair: _____ - _____

*Goalies*

*Starter*: Mason​


----------



## TSeguin91

Hello,
I have felt the need to re brand. Not my team, but my name. TheKesselShow81 has come and gone, and I will now reflect my user name on my favorite player. TSeguin91 has arrived. 



Skinner - Toews (C) - Kessel
XXX - XXX - XXX
XXX - XXX - XXX
XXX - XXX - XXX

Chara - Sustr
Russell (A) - Hamonic
M. Staal - XXX

Bishop
XXX


----------



## hi

select


*LW: Mathieu Perreault* and *LW: Andre Burakovsky*


----------



## GingerJesus28

jasonfilatov autoselects Francois Beauchemin

if he comes on and posts he wanted different players than Anisimov/Beauchemin, and htose players are still available, he can pick them!

PM'ing jawall


----------



## Yoshidas Island

GingerJesus28 said:


> jasonfilatov autoselects Francois Beauchemin
> 
> if he comes on and posts he wanted different players than Anisimov/Beauchemin, and htose players are still available, he can pick them!
> 
> PM'ing jawall




This is just setting the rule straight, what happens if a user wants Beauchemin or Anisimov, can they still pick him, or do they have to wait til Filatov comes back and chooses someone else thus releases Anisimov/Beauch from Filatov's possession?


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Tampa Bay selects Jake Allen. I'll make it pretty later.

Next GM has been notified.


----------



## RyanOhReally

with our 10th pick the NHL Fantasy Draft, the Toronto Maple Leafs select, previously of the Carolina Hurricanes, C/RW *Elias Lindholm*






Ryan O'Reilly (#90) - Jason Spezza (#19) - Loui Eriksson (#21)
LW - Adam Henrique (#14) - *Elias Lindholm (#16)*
LW - C - RW
LW - C - RW

Dan Hamhuis (#2) - Alex Pietrangelo (#27)
Niklas Hjalmarsson (#4) - Justin Schultz (#19)
LD - RD

Tuuka Rask (#40)
G

PM'd next GM


----------



## dathockeydoe

select *D Alec Martinez*

tempted to take this player a few picks ago. Glad to see he's still here. I think he will be a great addition to our team.






pming next now.

Hall - Backstrom - Oshie
Gaudreau - Jenner - Nichushkin
X-X-X
X-X-X

Methot - Barrie
Martinez - Niskanen
X-X


----------



## GingerJesus28

ReasonableHabFan said:


> This is just setting the rule straight, what happens if a user wants Beauchemin or Anisimov, can they still pick him, or do they have to wait til Filatov comes back and chooses someone else thus releases Anisimov/Beauch from Filatov's possession?




this was just in his scheduled time slot, but he hasnt been on, so he can no longer change his picks


----------



## uncleben

dathockeydoe said:


> select *D Alec Martinez*
> 
> tempted to take this player a few picks ago. Glad to see he's still here. I think he will be a great addition to our team.




Could've sworn he was taken, but alas, it appears not so.
shucks.




*David Savard
*

Schwartz - Landeskog - St. Louis
Hoffman - Plekanec - x

Ekman-Larsson - Garrison
DeKeyser-Savard

Andersen



Rebuild PMd


----------



## QJL

Sorry I missed today guys. Long day in Ecuador. I'll try to be ready for the next two.


----------



## Oilers Apologist

LA selects Charlie Coyle.

Hertl - Couture - Coyle
Crouse - Barkov - Yakupov
XXX -XXX - XXX
XXX - XXX - XXX

Leddy - Ekblad
Klefbom - XXX
XXX - XXX

Vasilevski
XXX


----------



## kris

The  are extremely happy to select, previously of the LA Kings, D Slava Voynov.






Next GM pm'd.


----------



## PredsForPresidents

Can't take. Voynov, will probably be incarcerated for the next 9 years Ginger said that somewhere


----------



## RyanOhReally

PredsForPresidents said:


> Can't take. Voynov, will probably be incarcerated for the next 9 years Ginger said that somewhere




I brought it up in the discussion and he agreed


----------



## hockey1010101

This is really going to slow things down


----------



## GingerJesus28

Preds you still could've made your pick... its your pick.

I will auto someone for him when i get back from school


----------



## GingerJesus28

I cant send kris a PM cause his inbox is full, of course...


----------



## kris

Why can't I take Voynov? It's a fantasy draft where were not actually doing anything with the rosters, and his Gf released a statement taking blame and didn't want to press charges.

A guy who hasn't played an NHL game went #2 overall (!!!) lol...


----------



## kris

You can autopick me a RhD but I'm keeping the rights to Voynov


----------



## GingerJesus28

kris said:


> Why can't I take Voynov? It's a fantasy draft where were not actually doing anything with the rosters, and his Gf released a statement taking blame and didn't want to press charges.
> 
> A guy who hasn't played an NHL game went #2 overall (!!!) lol...



If he was allowed to be picked he would've went much earlier and its unfair to the rest of the drafters if i allow you to select him. He was/is a #2 dman in the prime of his career... he would've went round 5-7. 

Please re-pick.


----------



## GingerJesus28

Actually looking how quickly D went, he would've went R3-R5. So I cant allow you to choose him, i thought everyone mentally blocked him out due to his situation.


----------



## Black Noise

kris said:


> You can autopick me a RhD but I'm keeping the rights to Voynov




Voynov would have been long gone. It's not fair at all. He shouldn't get his "rights" either. Just re-pick.


----------



## PredsForPresidents

The  San Jose Sharks  select...




Marcus Johansson!
M.MoulsonXM.Duchene *A* XB.Ryan *A*

M.JohanssonXB.DubinskyX________

_____XB.HorvatX________

_____X_______X________

R.Suter *C* XM.Green

________X C.Franson

________X________

Starter
S.Varlamov
Backup
________
PM THE NEXT GUY PLS!


----------



## GingerJesus28

I PM'ed McCluffin


----------



## hockey1010101

Love how he tried to snag 2 players right there haha. Slick


----------



## kris

That seems dumb. He's gonna play in the NHL next year.

I'll take Alexander Wennberg.


----------



## GingerJesus28

kris said:


> That seems dumb. *He's gonna play in the NHL next year.*
> 
> I'll take Alexander Wennberg.



Says who? All recent updates say his trial was pushed back, thats it. 

That's the decision I've come to as OP. For me it'd be like drafting Aaron Hernandez. People thought he was gonna play again, too.


----------



## BacksInTheSaddle

GingerJesus28 said:


> Says who? All recent updates say his trial was pushed back, thats it.
> 
> That's the decision I've come to as OP. For me it'd be like drafting Aaron Hernandez. People thought he was gonna play again, too.




Shut up he was my next pick dammit now someone else is going to take him. At least A-Rod is still available.


----------



## dathockeydoe

GingerJesus28 said:


> Says who? All recent updates say his trial was pushed back, thats it.
> 
> That's the decision I've come to as OP. For me it'd be like drafting Aaron Hernandez. People thought he was gonna play again, too.




Don't worry. Everyone is in agreement with you. Lots of people have already come to terms with why he can't be drafted. It's valid.


----------



## McCluffin

Carolina selects Marco Scandella


----------



## McCluffin

Nashville selects Jason Zucker 

I will PM next GM


----------



## Habs76

select D Jared Spurgeon! 









Dylan Strome - Pavel Datsyuk(*C*) - Justin Williams(*A*)
Leon Draisaitl - Jeff Carter - Nino Neiderreiter 
XXXXXX - XXXXXX - XXXXXX 
XXXXXX - XXXXXX - XXXXXX 

Duncan Keith(*A*) - Jared Spurgeon 
XXXXXX - James Wisniewski 
XXXXXX - XXXXXX 

Jonathan Quick 
XXXXXX​


----------



## Wewaykum

Just got PM'ed. However, I've been pretty busy the last few days and all the guys on my list have been taken (I wanted Savard! we come from the same hometown). so this pick might take me longer than usual, sorry about that.


----------



## Wewaykum

Nevermind my last post, decided to go bold.

The  are proud to complete their top 6 with a very promising and underlooked powerforward prospect. This will bring some youth to a veteran team.

The Jackets select Jake Virtanen, a.k.a the Complete Package.







*Roster*

Vanek - Krejci - Iginla
Virtanen - Vermette - Hossa
XXXX - XXXX - XXXX
XXXX - XXXX - XXXX

XXXX - Subban
Streit - Burns
XXXX - XXXX

Crawford - XXXX

PM'ing.


----------



## McCluffin

kris said:


> You can autopick me a RhD but I'm keeping the rights to Voynov




If that's the case, what is stopping us from drafting Kovalchuk or Radulov for their rights, they might be playing in the NHL next year too.


----------



## Wewaykum

I PMed WJZ3 at 15:28, FYI.


----------



## GingerJesus28

WJZ autoselects Beau Bennett

next GM will be PM'ed

thats his third autopick in a row so he will be notified


----------



## KeziaTML

:Isles Select Anders Lee

Will fix later.

Next GM PM'd.


----------



## McMozesmadness

With the 286th Overall pick in the Re-Do Draft the Boston Bruins select:

Previously of the Nashville Predators:







*COLIN WILSON*


 
*
Depth Chart

Colin Wilson / Ryan N-Hopkins / Wayne Simmonds
Nick Foligno / Ryan Kesler / XXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXX / Martin Hanzal / XXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXX / XXXXXXXXX / XXXXXXXXX

Niklas Kronwall / Shea Weber
Hampus Lindholm / XXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXX / XXXXXXXXX

Petr Mrazek
XXXXXXX*​


----------



## GingerJesus28

The Philadelphia Flyers are proud to select Cam Atkinson!

  

In desperate need of a RHS, the Detroit Red Wings select Jakob Silfverberg!

next GM PM'ed

  

*Forwards*

Line 1: VanRiemsdyk - Kopitar (C) - Kuznetsov
Line 2: Marleau - M. Koivu(A) - Silfverberg
Line 3: _____ - _____ - _____
Line 4: _____ - _____ - _____

*Defense*

1st pair: Brodin - Bouwmeester
2nd pair: Ehrhoff - _____
3rd pair: _____ - _____

*Goalies*

*Starter*: Schneider

  

*Forwards*

Line 1: Sharp (A) - Giroux (C) - Eberle
Line 2: Domi - Zajac - Atkinson
Line 3: _____ - _____ - _____
Line 4: _____ - _____ - _____

*Defense*

1st pair: Giordano (A) - Enstrom
2nd pair: Maatta - _____
3rd pair: _____ - _____

*Goalies*

*Starter*: Mason​


----------



## GingerJesus28

Kris is up and needs to delete messages in his inbox... can't send him a PM cause its full


----------



## kris

The  select D Shea Theodore.

I'll delete pms.


----------



## Wewaykum

Mighty Ducks select Jori Lehtera.

Pm'ing


----------



## GingerJesus28

If Leafsrock isn't on before 1, he autoselects W Joffrey Lupul

And could someone plz pm the next gm and post they have on here? Thx


----------



## dathockeydoe

GingerJesus28 said:


> If Leafsrock isn't on before 1, he autoselects W Joffrey Lupul
> 
> And could someone plz pm the next gm and post they have on here? Thx




I has doneth this.


----------



## hockey1010101

I'm up next, will pick at 1 if he hasn't done it before.


----------



## leafsrock67

Marko Dano.


----------



## hockey1010101

The  are absolutely thrilled to select MIKAEL GRANLUND!

gm is pmed


----------



## TSeguin91

The  are pleased to select a forward for once. It's been a while, but we wanted this guy. Carl Soderberg!


Next GM pm'ed


----------



## hi

select


*LW: Brock Nelson*


Coyotes GM has been pm'd


----------



## MarryMarner

Coyotes are pleased to select *Jake Gardiner*.

Drouin - Tavares - Neal
Kreider - Kadri - 
- Nylander - 

Rielly - Jones
Dumba - Gardiner

GM pmd


----------



## Habs76

Can I take Steve Moses?


----------



## RyanOhReally

Habs76 said:


> Can I take Steve Moses?




I'd say no since he was just signed, as oppose to being signed at the beginning of the draft. But I'm not commish


----------



## GingerJesus28

Habs76 said:


> Can I take Steve Moses?



No just because of the time he signed (today). 
If he would've signed before we started the draft then absolutely he would've been up for grabs, but at this point, no, since we are 10 rounds in.

It'd be like Kovalchuk announcing he's coming back today. Same thing. I'd have to say no, since when we started the draft he wasnt playing in the NHL/AHL/CHL/USHL (etc).


----------



## Habs76

GingerJesus28 said:


> No just because of the time he signed (today).
> If he would've signed before we started the draft then absolutely he would've been up for grabs, but at this point, no, since we are 10 rounds in.
> 
> It'd be like Kovalchuk announcing he's coming back today. Same thing. I'd have to say no, since when we started the draft he wasnt playing in the NHL/AHL/CHL/USHL (etc).




Kovalchuk already announced he's coming back for 16-17


----------



## RyanOhReally

GingerJesus28 said:


> Yep lol. Can draft anyone in the NHL/AHL/and any body who's been drafted, and any prospect from the 2015 draft






Gino McSnipesss said:


> What about Kovalchuk and Radulov?






GingerJesus28 said:


> unfortunately not, since the KHL is a whole different league.
> Maybe one times we could do a KHL league fantasy draft
> 
> But yeah, no KHL players since thats a different super league. Players like Radulov, Kovalchuk, Filatov, Burmistrov will not be eligible to be drafted.






Habs76 said:


> Radulov ' s been drafted. . .






dathockeydoe said:


> You get what he's saying though.. anyone who has chosen the KHL over the NHL where you can say "They are a KHL player". It's seriously not that hard to figure out.
> 
> A guy like Kovi isnt available, but prospect Kamenev would be.
> Players who recently went over to play like Nilsson, Sobotka, and Burmistrov are not.




This was all covered at the beginning of the draft. Habs76, you were there when the rules were made.


----------



## GingerJesus28

Habs76 said:


> Kovalchuk already announced he's coming back for 16-17




that's fantastic. We're drafting for 15/16. He also said he has the DESIRE to come back in 16/17. He didn't say "I am coming back for 2016/17 season for sure"
big difference


----------



## Habs76

GingerJesus28 said:


> that's fantastic. We're drafting for 15/16. He also said he has the DESIRE to come back in 16/17. He didn't say "I am coming back for 2016/17 season for sure"
> big difference




I know. So I can't pick Moses.


----------



## GingerJesus28

Habs76 said:


> I know. So I can't pick Moses.




No, nobody can select him

if someone wants to do another one of these when this one is done, then its their rules and im sure he can be selected.


----------



## Habs76

RyanOhReally said:


> This was all covered at the beginning of the draft. Habs76, you were there when the rules were made.




Yes I know lol. I don't even know why I mentioned Kovalchuk. Anywho, I get it lol


----------



## Habs76

GingerJesus28 said:


> No, nobody can select him
> 
> if someone wants to do another one of these when this one is done, then its their rules and im sure he can be selected.



Kk. And thanks for putting this on, I know it's a pot of hard work.


----------



## GingerJesus28

Habsfan21 said:


> The  are absolutely thrilled to select MIKAEL GRANLUND!
> 
> gm is pmed




BTW this is the great sleeper pick of the draft thus far
292nd overall? Dude is insanely skilled
fantastic pick, i just realized i missed him on my list cause hes been injured


----------



## GingerJesus28

Man Gino is usually on here lots lol... this kinda sucks. 50 mins till autopick


----------



## GingerJesus28

Gino autoselects D Jason Demers

next GM PM'ed


----------



## PredsForPresidents

*ugh*

No i needed a dman!


----------



## PredsForPresidents

The  Minnesota Wild  select...




 Minnesota lineup 
E.StaalC - Steven StamkosA - M.Stone
XXX - J.StaalA - R.Smith
XXX - XXX - XXX
XXX - XXX - XXX

T.Krug - D.Hamilton
M.Carle -K.Klein
XXX - XXX

M.Fleury
XXX
Next gm PM'ed


----------



## Black Noise

GingerJesus28 said:


> Man Gino is usually on here lots lol... this kinda sucks. 50 mins till autopick




Sorry about that guys, I had school all day and football after. I'm good with the Demers though so thanks.


----------



## GingerJesus28

No prob Gino!


----------



## Habs76

PredsForPresidents said:


> The  Minnesota Wild  select...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minnesota lineup
> E.StaalC - Steven StamkosA - M.Stone
> XXX - J.StaalA - R.Smith
> XXX - XXX - XXX
> XXX - XXX - XXX
> 
> T.Krug - D.Hamilton
> M.Carle -K.Klein
> XXX - XXX
> 
> M.Fleury
> XXX
> Next gm PM'ed




Nice pick.


----------



## Yoshidas Island

The  are absolutely ecstatic to still have a chance to pick up this thug from the hood: *Justin Braun!*









My defense is now stacked... But I will score 0 goals with my soon to be putrid second line


----------



## PredsForPresidents

ReasonableHabFan said:


> The  are absolutely ecstatic to still have a chance to pick up this thug from the hood: *Justin Braun!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My defense is now stacked... But I will score 0 goals with my soon to be putrid second line




Could you give an update of your lines?


----------



## Yoshidas Island

*The Montreal Canadiens are also pleased to announce our team of captains this year! This kid's smile and hair-do is just too much to pass up on for the captaincy spot, so we are pleased to announce Damon Severson as our Montreal Canadiens captain for the 2015-2016 season! *






*With our first alternate captain of this year, we'd like to announce Damon's brother in the puffy hair-do life: Nathan Beaulieu! He will be one of our alternate captains for the 2015-2016 season**. *






*And finally... 
Our 2nd and final alternate captain for this upcoming 2015-2016 season will be none other than the puffy hair specialist himself: Brent Seabrook!* 






*No team in the league will be able to top our team's hair-dos. That's been my job as the GM of Montreal Canadiens... Make sure our team we put out there will play the best hockey in the world PLUS look mighty fine while doing it. 




Brandon Pirri-Sean Monahan-Jiri Hudler(A)
Cody Eakin-Sam Reinhart-Craig Smith
xxxxxx-xxxxxx-Brett Connolly
xxxxxx-xxxxxx-xxxxxx


Nathan Beaulieu(A)-Brent Seabrook(A)
Alex Goligoski-Justin Braun
xxxxxx-Damon Severson (C)


Carey Price
xxxxxx
*​


----------



## PredsForPresidents

Just for fun, i calculated how much cap each of my teams have,

$34.807mil out of 73 mil


49.162 out of 73 mil


----------



## GingerJesus28

btw Reasonable how could you possibly forget Samson's hairdo... he has a wicked flow going. Lol.


----------



## Yoshidas Island

GingerJesus28 said:


> btw Reasonable how could you possibly forget Samson's hairdo... he has a wicked flow going. Lol.



I just didn't think the 'puff' factor was there mate


----------



## Sundinisagod

Carl Gunnarson









...next team has been pm'd


----------



## BacksInTheSaddle

The Quebec Nordiques are proud to select from the deepest darkest jungles of Sweden, Mikael Backlund and Patrik Berglund 






Z. Parise - S. Crosby - T.Toffoli
B. Schenn - M. Zibanejad - XXX
XXX -P. Berglund- M. Backlund
XXX - XXX - XXX

K. Alzner - K. Shattenkirk
XXX - E. Gudbranson
XXX - XXX

J. Howard
XXX

Next GM PMd


----------



## hockey1010101

GingerJesus28 said:


> BTW this is the great sleeper pick of the draft thus far
> 292nd overall? Dude is insanely skilled
> fantastic pick, i just realized i missed him on my list cause hes been injured




Woohoo! Yay me!


----------



## GingerJesus28

sundin autoselects Chris Kunitz

next GM pm'ed


----------



## Yoshidas Island

I pick Craig Smith, he's got fairly puffy hair 
will pm


----------



## Sundinisagod

GingerJesus28 said:


> sundin autoselects Chris Kunitz
> 
> next GM pm'ed




Sorry trying my best to stay on top despite a hectic schedule but didn't get a pm for either of my last two picks...


----------



## GingerJesus28

Sundinisagod said:


> Sorry trying my best to stay on top despite a hectic schedule but didn't get a pm for either of my last two picks...





Huh. Saddle said he PM'ed you...
Is your inbox full?


----------



## BacksInTheSaddle

GingerJesus28 said:


> Huh. Saddle said he PM'ed you...
> Is your inbox full?




I definitely sent one, perhaps a computing error or something. It says I didn't send one so my apologies for that but I know I sent one or at least tried to  I'm sorry sundin


----------



## Yoshidas Island

BacksInTheSaddle said:


> I definitely sent one, perhaps a computing error or something. It says I didn't send one so my apologies for that but I know I sent one or at least tried to  I'm sorry sundin



Perhaps let Sundin repick!


----------



## PredsForPresidents

The  Minnesota Wild  select...




Clarke MacArthur!
 Minnesota lineup 
E.StaalC - Steven StamkosA - M.Stone
C.MacArthur - J.StaalA - R.Smith
XXX - XXX - XXX
XXX - XXX - XXX

T.Krug - D.Hamilton
M.Carle -K.Klein
XXX - XXX

M.Fleury
XXX
Next gm PM'ed


----------



## GingerJesus28

Gino will be away all day again, he selects Sam Gagner

Can someone plz pm next gm on my phone! And plz post when it's done


----------



## MarryMarner

the Arizona Coyotes select...*G Kari Lehtonen*


Arizona Coyotes

Jonathan Drouin - John Tavares - James Neal
Chris Kreider - Nazem Kadri - XXX
XXX - William Nylander - XXX
XXX - XXX - XXX

Morgan Rielly - Seth Jones
Jake Gardiner - Matt Dumba
XXX - XXX

Kari Lehtonen
XXX

1. John Tavares
2. Seth Jones
3. Jonathan Drouin
4. Morgan Rielly
5. James Neal
6. Chris Kreider
7. William Nylander
8. Nazem Kadri
9. Matt Dumba
10. Jake Gardiner
11. Kari Lehtonen


----------



## hi

select


*RW: Michael Frolik*


Senators GM has been pm'd


----------



## Black Noise

Vancouver Canucks  Updated Roster


*Forwards*

Max Pacioretty *(A)*- Evgeni Malkin* (C)*  - Blake Wheeler

Alexander Steen - Valtteri Filppula  - Mikkel Boedker 

XXX - Sam Gagner  - XXX 

XXX - XXX  - XXX 

*Defence*

John Carlson - Alex Edler 

Trevor Daley - Jason Demers 

XXX - XXX 

*Goalies*

XXX 

XXX


----------



## GingerJesus28

Probably won't be up at 11am EST, so if Seguin doesn'tpick before then, autopick Will be Kris Versteeg


----------



## dathockeydoe

GingerJesus28 said:


> Probably won't be up at 11am EST, so if Seguin doesn'tpick before then, autopick Will be Kris Versteeg




As noted. The auto pick is for OTTAWA is Kris Versteeg. I'll pm next.


----------



## hockey1010101

Hawks are pleased to select Simon Despres. I'm on my phone. Can someone pm


----------



## TSeguin91

dathockeydoe said:


> As noted. The auto pick is for OTTAWA is Kris Versteeg. I'll pm next.




My deepest apologies. I was DD'ing yesterday and never checked my phone. The thought never occurred to me. I'll try to stay on the ball next time


----------



## GingerJesus28

PM'ed leafsrock


----------



## BacksInTheSaddle

TSeguin91 said:


> My deepest apologies. I was DD'ing yesterday and never checked my phone. The thought never occurred to me. I'll try to stay on the ball next time




Confirmed


----------



## leafsrock67

Kevin Bieksa.

Next GM PM'ed.


----------



## Wewaykum

The Mighty Ducks select Anthony Duclair

PM'ing


----------



## GingerJesus28

wow. Literally my next 2 picks were just chosen wtf lol you guys suck hahaha


----------



## kris

I'll take Pavel Zacha. 

Commish pm'd.


----------



## GingerJesus28

To round out their top 4 Dmen, the Detroit Red wings select *Brendan Dillon*!

And in need of a RHS Dman, the Flyers select *Mark Fayne*!

next gm will be PM'ed


----------



## hockey1010101

Updated Roster:

  

David Perron-Tyler Seguin-Kyle Okposo
--------Paul Stastny---------
---------Mikael Granlund-------
----------------------------------

Marc-Edouard-Vlasic-Sami Vatanen
Simon Despres-Ryan Ellis
Zach Werenski-------

Sergei Bobrosvky
--------


----------



## Habs76

Dylan Strome - Pavel Datsyuk - Justin Williams 
Leon Draisaitl - Jeff Carter - Nino Neiderreiter 
XXXXXX - XXXXXX - XXXXXX 
XXXXXX - XXXXXX - XXXXXX 

Duncan Keith - Jared Spurgeon
Brian Campbell - James Wisniewski 
XXXXXX - XXXXXX 

Jonathan Quick 
XXXXXX​


----------



## McMozesmadness

With the 315th Overall pick in the Re-Do Draft the Boston Bruins select:

Previously of the Chicago Blackhawks:







*Teuvo TerÃ¤vÃ¤inen*


 
*
Depth Chart

Colin Wilson / Ryan Nugent-Hopkins / Wayne Simmonds
Nick Foligno / Ryan Kesler / XXXXXXXXX
Teuvo TerÃ¤vÃ¤inen / Martin Hanzal / XXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXX / XXXXXXXXX / XXXXXXXXX

Niklas Kronwall / Shea Weber
Hampus Lindholm / XXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXX / XXXXXXXXX

Petr Mrazek
XXXXXXX*​


----------



## Habs76

Why!?!? Nnnooooooooo! **** **** **** **** ****!


----------



## Yoshidas Island

Mozesmadness said:


> With the 315th Overall pick in the Re-Do Draft the Boston Bruins select:
> 
> Previously of the Chicago Blackhawks:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Teuvo TerÃ¤vÃ¤inen*
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Depth Chart
> 
> Colin Wilson / Ryan Nugent-Hopkins / Wayne Simmonds
> Nick Foligno / Ryan Kesler / XXXXXXXXX
> Teuvo TerÃ¤vÃ¤inen / Martin Hanzal / XXXXXXXXX
> XXXXXXXXX / XXXXXXXXX / XXXXXXXXX
> 
> Niklas Kronwall / Shea Weber
> Hampus Lindholm / XXXXXXXXX
> XXXXXXXXX / XXXXXXXXX
> 
> Petr Mrazek
> XXXXXXX*​




I think Foligno, Kesler and Simmonds would be a beast PWF' "ish" line.


----------



## KeziaTML

New York Islanders select Michael Del Zotto

Brandon Saad - Henrik Sedin - Daniel Sedin
Mike Cammalleri - Mike Ribeiro - Anders Lee
Mark Scheifele

Drew Doughty - Dennis Wideman
Michael Del Zotto - 

Braden Holtby


----------



## GingerJesus28

if WJZ doesnt pick before 1pm EST, his autopick will be Ales Hemsky

i
ll also PM Weway to tell him to be ready to pick around 1 if he doesnt show up


----------



## CaseyMitts37

Extremely sorry guys, I was in Europe the past week and the WiFi there was really shaky

The Sabres select Ales Hemsky


----------



## Wewaykum

Guys I apologize for the delay, today is the day after my birthday party and I obviously went all the way, you know how this goes.

Will pick in the next few minutes.


----------



## Wewaykum

D-men are so scarce!

The  proudly select, to bring some D to its high offense blue line, formerly from the Boston Bruins, a team that DID NOT MAKE THE PLAYOFFS THIS YEAR...

Dennis Seidenberg






PM'ing next GM


----------



## Wewaykum

Here are my updated rosters :



Vanek - Krejci - Iginla
Virtanen - Vermette - Hossa
XXXX - XXXX - XXXX
XXXX - XXXX - XXXX

Seidenberg - Subban
Streit - Burns
XXXX - XXXX

Crawford - XXXX







Duclair - Johansen - Pominville
Tanguay - Turris - Gaborik
XXXX - Lehtera - XXXX
XXXX - XXXX - XXXX

Sekera - Yandle
XXXX - Ristolainen
XXXX - XXXX

Miller - XXXX


----------



## Habs76

select D Brian Campbell! 

Pming


----------



## McCluffin

Nashville selects Brian Boyle


----------



## McCluffin

Carolina is hopping on the hype train and taking Andrew Hammond... THE HAMBERGLUAR 


Will PM next gm


----------



## PredsForPresidents

He's the man who says he might not retire till he's Fifty, the ageless one...




JAROMIR JAGR!!!
M.MoulsonXM.Duchene *A* XB.Ryan *A*

M.JohanssonXB.DubinskyXJ.Jagr

_____XB.HorvatX________

_____X_______X________

R.Suter *C* XM.Green

________X C.Franson

________X________

Starter
S.Varlamov
Backup
________
PM THE NEXT GUY PLS!


----------



## GingerJesus28

uhhh can u edit that picture... lol and ill pm the next guy


----------



## hi




----------



## RyanOhReally

Wow, that... Wow


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

showjaxx said:


>




 Perfect


----------



## kris

I'm running out of knowing what guys are even available (on phone) so searching for players I like...

Personal favourite of mine despite the hate he gets on these boards at times, and a huge addition to the  Pittsburgh Penguins hockey club.

We are pleased to select, Lars Eller.

Next GM pm'd.


----------



## kris

Been a while since I posted the updates lines....

 Pittsburgh Penguins 

Nash - Thornton - Perry
xx - Bergeron - xx
Wennberg - Eller -
xx - xx - xx 

Coburn - Phaneuf
Markov - xx
Reinhart - xx

Luongo
xx

 Winnipeg Jets 
Ladd - Stepan - Kane
xx - Bennett - xx 
xx- Larkin - xx
xx - Zacha - xx

Pouliot - Letang
Morrissey - xx
Theodore - xx

Halak 
xx


----------



## Oilers Apologist

LA selects Curtis Lazar

Hertl - Couture - Coyle
Crouse - Barkov - Yakupov
XXX - Lazar - XXX
XXX - XXX - XXX

Leddy - Ekblad
Klefbom - XXX
XXX - XXX

Vasilevski
XXX


----------



## uncleben

Formally of the Florida Panthers, Jimmy Hayes


Schwartz - Landeskog - St. Louis
Hoffman - Plekanec - Hayes

Ekman-Larsson - Garrison
DeKeyser-Savard

Andersen





Next GM PMd


----------



## dathockeydoe

Teams always need selected vets in the room to steer the ship. 

 are proud to select .. and drag away from the music motherland....

Mike Fisher






pming next.


----------



## Black Noise

dathockeydoe said:


> Teams always need selected vets in the room to steer the ship.
> 
> are proud to select .. and drag away from the music motherland....
> 
> Mike Fisher
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pming next.




You probably only drafted him for his wife.


----------



## RyanOhReally

Fisher's a good pick, he was on my list for my pick after this...



With our pick in the Fantasy Re-Draft, the Toronto Maple Leafs are proud to select, from the New York Rangers, *LW Carl Hagelin.*






New Toronto GM Cameron Wilkinson talks about Hagelin: "_Carl is pure speed. He's got that Top 6 talent that will flourish next to the 2-way players that we have in our system and he fills a role as well. We were looking at some other options but we are hoping that fellow Swedes Nik (Hjalmarsson), Loui (Eriksson) and Elias (Lindholm) will enjoy having him around._"

*Roster To Date:*

Ryan O'Reilly (#90) - Jason Spezza (#19) - Loui Eriksson (#21)
*Carl Hagelin (#62)* - Adam Henrique (#14) - Elias Lindholm (#16)
LW - C - RW
LW - C - RW

Dan Hamhuis (#2) - Alex Pietrangelo (#27)
Niklas Hjalmarsson (#4) - Justin Schultz (#19)
LD - RD

Tuuka Rask (#40)
G

Pm'ing next GM


----------



## dathockeydoe

Gino McSnipesss said:


> You probably only drafted him for his wife.




That May or may not have been a contributing factor. Tough to know for sure.


----------



## GingerJesus28

If anyone is wondering, Carrie Underwood is NOT eligible to be drafted

Nor is Elisha Cuthbert


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Tampa selects Cam Talbot.


Someone please PM the next GM


----------



## GingerJesus28

Literally have not went to bed yet (5:20am) so if a 6 hour clock is up for the next person, the next person can just pick lol


----------



## QJL

Edit: Missed that Talbot was drafted. 

With the 329th overall pick, the Edmonton Oilers select Jonas Hiller
Jamie Benn (A)-Tyler Johnson-XXX
XXX-Alex Galchenyuk-Mats Zuccarello
Mikko Rantanen-Artem Anisimov-XXX
XXX-XXX-XXX

Ryan McDonagh (C)-XXX
Francois Beauchemin-Cody Ceci
Darnell Nurse-XXX

Jonas Hiller
XXX


----------



## QJL

Next GM PM'd


----------



## hi

select


*RW: Anthony Mantha* and *C: Adam Lowry*


Oilers GM has been pm'd


----------



## QJL

With the 332nd overall pick, the Edmonton Oilers select Andrew MacDonald

Jamie Benn (A)-Tyler Johnson-XXX
XXX-Alex Galchenyuk-Mats Zuccarello
Mikko Rantanen-Artem Anisimov-XXX
XXX-XXX-XXX

Ryan McDonagh (C)-Andrew MacDonald
Francois Beauchemin-Cody Ceci
Darnell Nurse-XXX

Jonas Hiller
XXX

Next PM'd. I'm officialy back home and shouldn't miss any more picks.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

With the 333rd Overall Selection in the 2015 NHL Re-Draft, the Tampa Bay Lightning are proud to select...

...from the Chicago Blackhawks...

*Andrew Shaw*






Evander Kane (9)-Joe Pavelski (8)-Vladimir Tarasenko (91)
Tyler Ennis (63)-Zemgus Girgensons (28)-Patric Hornqvist (72)
XXX-Andrew Shaw (65)-XXX
XXX-XXX-XXX

Jake Muzzin (6)-Tyler Myers (57)
XXX-Jeff Petry (2)
XXX-XXX

Jake Allen (34)
Cam Talbot (33)

Next GM has been notified


----------



## TSeguin91

GingerJesus28 said:


> If anyone is wondering, Carrie Underwood is NOT eligible to be drafted
> 
> Nor is Elisha Cuthbert




Can't we just act like they're a package duo though. Like if I'm drafting Mike Fisher, then I sure as hell expect Carrie to come along with it.


----------



## TSeguin91

Looking through the draft picks so far, and I noticed that Jamie Benn slipped to 29. Isn't that something lol


----------



## RyanOhReally

Hey guys, sorry for the wait, I just had arguably the worst day ever. One of my professors tried (Failed luckily) to file me under academic misconduct. Long story short, I wrote my final paper on the recent hockey helmet scandal, forgot a citation even though I included a reference, yadda yadda yadda, the dean ended up choosing my side (WOO!)

Then, upon leaving a restaurant that I went to to celebrate with my friends, I ended up in a fender bender with a bitter old woman. What happened was I let go of the brakes on a hill because it was a green light, tires skidded a bit upon rehitting the brakes and I hit her at about 3km/Hr as I was just a tad too close... left no scratches or dents or anything but she demanded it be reported... So yeah...

Anyway!



With our next pick in this fantasy redraft, the Toronto Maple Leafs select, from the Detroit Red Wings, one of my personal favourites,* C Darren Helm*






Ryan O'Reilly (#90) - Jason Spezza (#19) - Loui Eriksson (#21)
Carl Hagelin (#62) - Adam Henrique (#14) - Elias Lindholm (#16)
LW - *Darren Helm (#43)* - RW
LW - C - RW

Dan Hamhuis (#2) - Alex Pietrangelo (#27)
Niklas Hjalmarsson (#4) - Justin Schultz (#19)
LD - RD

Tuuka Rask (#40)
G

PM'd dathockeydoe


----------



## GingerJesus28

That does sound like a pretty damn terrible day ROR, sorry to hear that! Glad it worked out though.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Yeesh. Here's to a better day tomorrow!


----------



## dathockeydoe

Really as good of a time as any to take him...

The  select RW Tom Wilson

Hopefully he can take some pressure off the top 6 as well. He's got a few intangibles. 






pming next.

----------------------------
Hall - Backstrom - Oshie
Gaudreau - Jenner - Nichushkin
XXX - Fisher - Wilson
XXX - XXX - XXX

Methot - Barrie
Niskanen - Martinez
XXX - XXX

XXX 
XXX


----------



## RyanOhReally

GingerJesus28 said:


> That does sound like a pretty damn terrible day ROR, sorry to hear that! Glad it worked out though.






jawallstar1 said:


> Yeesh. Here's to a better day tomorrow!


----------



## dathockeydoe

TSeguin91 said:


> Can't we just act like they're a package duo though. Like if I'm drafting Mike Fisher, then I sure as hell expect Carrie to come along with it.




this guy knows ^


----------



## TSeguin91

dathockeydoe said:


> this guy knows ^


----------



## uncleben

St. Louis selects: Tommy Wingels

Schwartz - Landeskog - St. Louis
Hoffman - Plekanec - Hayes
x-x-Wingels
x-x-x

Ekman-Larsson - Garrison
DeKeyser-Savard
x-x

Andersen
x




Rebuild the Rebuild PMd


----------



## hockey1010101

Hope my dude is still around


----------



## hockey1010101

Double post sorry


----------



## Oilers Apologist

LA selects Timo Meier

Hertl - Couture - Coyle
Crouse - Barkov - Yakupov
XXX - Lazar - Meier
XXX - XXX - XXX

Leddy - Ekblad
Klefbom - XXX
XXX - XXX

Vasilevski
XXX


----------



## kris

The  Pittsburgh Penguins take Nick Bonino

Next GM pm'd.


----------



## Wewaykum

I was wrongfully PM'ed and replied to Kris right away that it wasn't my turn


----------



## PredsForPresidents

The  San Jose Sharks  are proud to bring back...




Matt Irwin!
M.MoulsonXM.Duchene *A* XB.Ryan *A*

M.JohanssonXB.DubinskyXJ.Jagr

_____XB.HorvatX________

_____X_______X________

R.Suter *C* XM.Green

M.IrwinX C.Franson

________X________

Starter
S.Varlamov
Backup
________


----------



## hockey1010101

McClufffiiiiiiinnnn


----------



## GingerJesus28

yeah im gonna autopick for him, sorry guys thats totally my fault
on phone will autopick for him at school


----------



## GingerJesus28

Actually Dustin Brown and Fedor Tyutin will be autopicked for him

can someone plz pm next gm!!


----------



## Habs76

select Brendan Perlini. Can some 1 PM the next guy?


----------



## hockey1010101

done


----------



## Wewaykum

selects Jussi Jokinen.

PM'ing


----------



## CaseyMitts37

Sabres select Tanner Pearson

PM sent


----------



## KeziaTML

Islanders select David Desharnais.

Next GM PM'd.


----------



## McMozesmadness

With the 346th Overall pick in the Re-Do Draft the Boston Bruins select:

Previously of the Kelowna Rockets:







*MADISON BOWEY*


 
*
Depth Chart

Colin Wilson / Ryan Nugent-Hopkins / Wayne Simmonds
Nick Foligno / Ryan Kesler / XXXXXXXXX
Teuvo TerÃ¤vÃ¤inen / Martin Hanzal / XXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXX / XXXXXXXXX / XXXXXXXXX

Niklas Kronwall / Shea Weber
Hampus Lindholm / XXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXX / Madison Bowey

Petr Mrazek
XXXXXXX*​


----------



## GingerJesus28

Philadelphia is very happy to select W *Tomas Jurco*!

And Ok. Most controversial pick of the draft so far. Really hoping he can revamp his play in Detroit. 

Detroit is proud to select *Alexander Semin*!

The Philadelphia Flyers are proud to select 


  

*Forwards*

Line 1: VanRiemsdyk - Kopitar (C) - Semin
Line 2: Marleau - M. Koivu(A) - Silfverberg
Line 3: Kuznetsov - _____ - _____
Line 4: _____ - _____ - _____

*Defense*

1st pair: Brodin - Bouwmeester
2nd pair: Ehrhoff - Dillon
3rd pair: _____ - _____

*Goalies*

*Starter*: Schneider

  

*Forwards*

Line 1: Sharp (A) - Giroux (C) - Eberle
Line 2: Jurco - Zajac - Atkinson
Line 3: Domi - _____ - _____
Line 4: _____ - _____ - _____

*Defense*

1st pair: Giordano (A) - Enstrom
2nd pair: Maatta - Fayne
3rd pair: _____ - _____

*Goalies*

*Starter*: Mason​
next GM PM'ed


----------



## Habs76

Dylan Strome - Pavel Datsyuk(C) - Justin Williams 
Brendan Perlini - Jeff Carter(A) - Nino Neiderreiter 
XXXXXX - Leon Draisaitl - XXXXXX
XXXXXX - XXXXXX - XXXXXX 

Duncan Keith(A) - Jared Spurgeon 
Brian Campbell - James Wisniewski(A)
XXXXXX - XXXXXX 

Jonathan Quick 
XXXXXX ​


----------



## hockey1010101

Gah Semin!


----------



## GingerJesus28

think i might make the draft window 5 hours... things going too slowly lately...


----------



## McCluffin

sorry bout missing my picks, i was busy with work... ill be around for the next ones though!!!


----------



## kris

Loaded... Go habs go boys I'm ****in taking JDLR and nobody cab stop me 


Somethinggg pm da next guy

Sens are terrible
Ghg


----------



## GingerJesus28

I PM'ed Weway


----------



## Wewaykum

The Mighty Ducks and coach Gordon Bombay are proud to select a stabilizing and experienced presence at the blue line...


Brooks Orpik!

PM'ing.


----------



## hockey1010101

It's always the pick right before mine


----------



## leafsrock67

I'm proud to select Johan Franzen, building lots of line chemistry on my first 2 offensive lines.

*PICKS*
1. Jack Eichel C
2. Henrik Zetterberg C/LW
3. Jacob Trouba RD
4. John Gibson G
5. Jack Johnson LD
6. Ivan Provorov LD
7. Ryan Callahan RW
8. Brad Marchand LW
9. Scott Hartnell LW
10. Marko Dano RW/C
11. Kevin Bieksa RD
12. Johan Franzen RW/LW

*LINES*
Zetterberg - Eichel - Franzen
Hartnell - Dano - Callahan
Marchand - x - x
x - x - x 




Johnson - Trouba
Provorov - Bieksa
x - x

x
Gibson

Looking to trade one of my left wings.

PM'ing next GM.


----------



## hockey1010101

Had my pick lined up and I did a Ctrl F to be sure...he was taken a long time ago.

Need some time, pick coming soon.


----------



## hockey1010101

The  are going with someone else who has flown under the radar with injuries this year, Michael Grabner!

Next GM PMed


----------



## GingerJesus28

leafsrock67 said:


> I'm proud to select Johan Franzen, building lots of line chemistry on my first 2 offensive lines.
> 
> *PICKS*
> 1. Jack Eichel C
> 2. Henrik Zetterberg C/LW
> 3. Jacob Trouba RD
> 4. John Gibson G
> 5. Jack Johnson LD
> 6. Ivan Provorov LD
> 7. Ryan Callahan RW
> 8. Brad Marchand LW
> 9. Scott Hartnell LW
> 10. Marko Dano RW/C
> 11. Kevin Bieksa RD
> 12. Johan Franzen RW/LW
> 
> *LINES*
> Zetterberg - Eichel - Franzen
> Hartnell - Dano - Callahan
> Marchand - x - x
> x - x - x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnson - Trouba
> Provorov - Bieksa
> x - x
> 
> x
> Gibson
> 
> Looking to trade one of my left wings.
> 
> PM'ing next GM.



No trades until the end of the draft sir, just to not complicate things!


----------



## TSeguin91

The  are proud to select Drew Stafford of the Winnipeg Jets

Next GM PM'ed


----------



## hi

select


*C: Vladislav Namestnikov*


I pm'd the Coyotes GM


----------



## MarryMarner

Pleased to select *Joffrey "The King" Lupul*.

Jonathan Drouin - John Tavares - James Neal
Joffrey Lupul - Nazem Kadri - 
Chris Kreider - William Nylander - 

Morgan Rielly - Seth Jones
Jake Gardiner - Matt Dumba

Kari Lethonen

PP 1: Nylander - Tavares - Drouin / Rielly - Jones
PP 2: Lupul - Kadri - Neal / Gardiner - Dumba


Next GM pmd


----------



## Black Noise

*Riley Sheahan*









*Forwards*

Max Pacioretty *(A)*- Evgeni Malkin* (C)*  - Blake Wheeler

Alexander Steen - Valtteri Filppula  - Mikkel Boedker 

Riley Sheahan - Sam Gagner  - XXX 

XXX - XXX  - XXX 

*Defence*

John Carlson - Alex Edler 

Trevor Daley - Jason Demers 

XXX - XXX 

*Goalies*

XXX 

XXX 

Next GM PM'd


----------



## hockey1010101

damnit he was my next pick


----------



## PredsForPresidents

Mine too... damn.
Anyways
The  Minnesota Wild  select...




Brad Richards!
E.StaalC - Steven StamkosA - M.Stone
C.MacArthur - J.StaalA - R.Smith
XXX - B.Richards - XXX
XXX - XXX - XXX

T.Krug - D.Hamilton
M.Carle -K.Klein
XXX - XXX

M.Fleury
XXX


----------



## Wewaykum

PredsForPresidents said:


> Mine too... damn.
> Anyways
> The  Minnesota Wild  select...
> 
> Brad Richards!




And HE was my next pick


----------



## Yoshidas Island

Teemu Pulkkinen still being available sounds pretty amazing to me. 
Next GM will be PM'ed


----------



## Sundinisagod

Mathew Barzal










next team has been pm'd.


----------



## BacksInTheSaddle

On my phone so I can't make it pretty yet but I select Kyle Palmieri and Luke Schenn


----------



## Sundinisagod

Roman Polak











next team has been pm'd.


----------



## Yoshidas Island

Somehow, this player has slipped through the cracks, only to be found by yours truly. ! 


The Montreal Canadiens are proud to select Cody Eakin, the former Dallas Star!


----------



## PredsForPresidents

The  Minnesota Wild  select...




Martin Maricin!
E.Staal*C* - Steven Stamkos*A* - M.Stone
C.MacArthur - J.Staal*A* - R.Smith
XXX - B.Richards - XXX
XXX - XXX - XXX

T.Krug - D.Hamilton
M.Carle -K.Klein
M.Maricin - XXX

M.Fleury
XXX


----------



## Black Noise

The Vancouver Canucks are extremely happy to welcome back fan favourite, *Eddie Lack*!









*Forwards*

Max Pacioretty *(A)*- Evgeni Malkin* (C)*  - Blake Wheeler

Alexander Steen - Valtteri Filppula  - Mikkel Boedker 

Riley Sheahan - Sam Gagner  - XXX 

XXX - XXX  - XXX 

*Defence*

John Carlson - Alex Edler 

Trevor Daley - Jason Demers 

XXX - XXX 

*Goalies*

Eddie Lack 

XXX 

Next GM PM'd


----------



## MarryMarner

Coyotes select Connor Brown. 

Next GM pmd


----------



## hi

select


*D: Anthony DeAngelo*


Senators GM has been pm'd


----------



## BacksInTheSaddle

ReasonableHabFan said:


> Somehow, this player has slipped through the cracks, only to be found by yours truly. !
> 
> 
> The Montreal Canadiens are proud to select Cody Eakin, the former Dallas Star!




Yeah good pick, I was going to take him but Couldn't resist the wheels of Palmieri. Wish I could have taken them both haha


----------



## GingerJesus28

TSeguin autoselects Vince Trochek

Habsfan told me he wouldnt be on and he gave me his pick, so he selects W Nikita Scherbak 

PM'ing next GM


----------



## TSeguin91

GingerJesus28 said:


> TSeguin autoselects Vince Trochek
> 
> Habsfan told me he wouldnt be on and he gave me his pick, so he selects W Nikita Scherbak
> 
> PM'ing next GM




My apologies. I'll try to keep up. Didn't realize that I was up so soon when I started day drinking. My fault.


----------



## leafsrock67

Alex Killorn.

Next GM PM'ed.


----------



## Wewaykum

Mighty Ducks select Blake Comeau.

PM'ing


----------



## kris

Sorry boys. Drunk. This might be a theme every second night.

The  take Brandon Sutter.

PS i ****in love Max Pac. such a beaut. Stone's wrist looked fine to me, im no doctor

i think its commish pick?


----------



## GingerJesus28

The Detroit Red wings are very proud to select Connor Murphy!

And the Philadelphia Flyers are so happy to bring back the kid who's turned into a beast this year, Travis Sanheim!

Will pm next gm here


  

*Forwards*

Line 1: VanRiemsdyk - Kopitar (C) - Semin
Line 2: Marleau - M. Koivu(A) - Silfverberg
Line 3: Kuznetsov - _____ - _____
Line 4: _____ - _____ - _____

*Defense*

1st pair: Brodin - Bouwmeester
2nd pair: Ehrhoff - Dillon
3rd pair: C. Murphy - _____

*Goalies*

*Starter*: Schneider

  

*Forwards*

Line 1: Sharp (A) - Giroux (C) - Eberle
Line 2: Jurco - Zajac - Atkinson
Line 3: Domi - _____ - _____
Line 4: _____ - _____ - _____

*Defense*

1st pair: Giordano (A) - Enstrom
2nd pair: Maatta - Fayne
3rd pair: Sanheim - _____

*Goalies*

*Starter*: Mason​
next GM PM'ed


----------



## Wewaykum

Here are my updated rosters :



Vanek - Krejci - Iginla
J. Jokinen - Vermette - Hossa
Virtanen - XXXX - XXXX
XXXX - XXXX - XXXX

Seidenberg - Subban
Streit - Burns
XXXX - XXXX

Crawford - XXXX







Duclair - Johansen - Pominville
Tanguay - Turris - Gaborik
Comeau - Lehtera - XXXX
XXXX - XXXX - XXXX

Sekera - Yandle
Orpik - Ristolainen
XXXX - XXXX

Miller - XXXX


----------



## McMozesmadness

With the 375th Overall pick in the Re-Do Draft the Boston Bruins select:

Previously of the New York Islanders:







*FRANS NIELSEN*


 
*
Depth Chart

Colin Wilson / Ryan Nugent-Hopkins / Wayne Simmonds
Nick Foligno / Ryan Kesler / XXXXXXXXX
Frans Nielsen / Martin Hanzal / Teuvo TerÃ¤vÃ¤inen
XXXXXXXXX / XXXXXXXXX / XXXXXXXXX

Niklas Kronwall / Shea Weber
Hampus Lindholm / XXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXX / Madison Bowey

Petr Mrazek
XXXXXXX*​


----------



## KeziaTML

can someone auto me a D please.


----------



## GingerJesus28

Sure
Kezia autopicks Eric Gelinas

Will PM next guy


----------



## kris

I have no idea who's left lol


----------



## GingerJesus28

sorry, got caught up in the NHL draft lottery. Hahaha
will autopick again for WJZ shortly


----------



## GingerJesus28

WJZ autoselects C Patrik Elias

next GM PM'ed


----------



## Wewaykum

selects Mike Richards.

PM'ing


----------



## Habs76

are extremely proud to select Joel Ward! Pming


----------



## Habs76

*

Brendan Perlini - Pavel Datsyuk - Nino Neiderreiter 
Dylan Strome - Jeff Carter - Justin Williams 
XXXXXX - Leon Draisaitl - Joel Ward
XXXXXX - XXXXXX - XXXXXX 

Duncan Keith - Jared Spurgeon 
Brian Campbell - James Wisniewski 
XXXXXX - XXXXXX 

Jonathan Quick 
XXXXXX *​


----------



## RyanOhReally

Auto? Come on guys we're almost there


----------



## GingerJesus28

Holy autos batman 

Give me a sec... Sigh...


----------



## GingerJesus28

Nashville selects Jiri Tlusty

Carolina selects Josh Gorges

next gM PM'ed


----------



## PredsForPresidents

The  San Jose Sharks  select...




Jannik Hansen!
M.MoulsonXM.Duchene A XB.Ryan A

M.JohanssonXB.DubinskyXJ.Jagr

_____XB.HorvatXJ.Hansen

_____X_______X________

R.Suter C XM.Green

M.IrwinX C.Franson

________X________

Starter
S.Varlamov
Backup
________


----------



## GingerJesus28

Kris gave me his pick, he selects Nikolai Kulemin

will PM next GM


----------



## Oilers Apologist

LA selects Lance Bouma

Hertl - Couture - Coyle
Crouse - Barkov - Yakupov
Bouma - Lazar - Meier
XXX - XXX - XXX

Leddy - Ekblad
Klefbom - XXX
XXX - XXX

Vasilevski
XXX


----------



## uncleben

Milan Michalek (I wanted Bouma  )

Schwartz - Landeskog - St. Louis
Hoffman - Plekanec - Hayes
Michalek-x-Wingels
x-x-x

Ekman-Larsson - Garrison
DeKeyser-Savard
x-x

Andersen
x





dathockeydoe PMd


----------



## dathockeydoe

I'll take Ryan Pulock. (I'm fairly sure he's available)

Could someone pm next please?


----------



## GingerJesus28

will do, and he hasnt been taken so youre good


----------



## RyanOhReally

This took a bit of decision making but I decided to go with a player who will add some 2-way punch on the bottom pair/2nd PP

With our next pick in the NHL Fantasy Draft, the Toronto Maple Leafs select, from the Detroit Red Wings, *LD/RD Brendan Smith*






Ryan O'Reilly (#90) - Jason Spezza (#19) - Loui Eriksson (#21)
Carl Hagelin (#62) - Adam Henrique (#14) - Elias Lindholm (#16)
LW - Darren Helm (#43) - RW
LW - C - RW

Dan Hamhuis (#2) - Alex Pietrangelo (#27)
Niklas Hjalmarsson (#4) - Justin Schultz (#19)
Brendan Smith (#22) - RD

Tuuka Rask (#40)
G

Pm'ing Next GM


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

With the 388th Overall Selection in the 2015 NHL Re-Draft, the Tampa Bay Lightning are proud to select...

...the guy who was with us for literally 20 minutes in 2011, from the Detroit Red Wings...

*Kyle Quincey*






Evander Kane (9)-Joe Pavelski (8)-Vladimir Tarasenko (91)
Tyler Ennis (63)-Zemgus Girgensons (28)-Patric Hornqvist (72)
XXX-Andrew Shaw (65)-XXX
XXX-XXX-XXX

Jake Muzzin (6)-Tyler Myers (57)
Kyle Quincey (27)-Jeff Petry (2)
XXX-XXX

Jake Allen (34)
Cam Talbot (33)

Next GM has been notified


----------



## hockey1010101

David Perron-Tyler Seguin-Kyle Okposo
Nikita Scherbak-Paul Stastny-Michael Grabner
-----Mikael Granlund------
----------------------------
Marc Edouard Vlasic-Sami Vatanen
Ryan Ellis-Simon Despres
Zach Werenski-----

Sergei Bobrovsky
---------------


----------



## GingerJesus28

What is with all the auto picks???
Will auto pick shortly I had a final this morning


----------



## GingerJesus28

filatov autoselects Rickard Rakell

showjaxx PM'ed


----------



## hi

select


*D: Mattias Ekholm* and *D: Nikita Nesterov*


Oilers GM and GingerJesus have been pm'd


----------



## RyanOhReally

Maybe to save time we could auto Filatov now and let him repick by 12 tonight? Just saying, he missed the last one, and its been almost 4 hours on this one


----------



## GingerJesus28

RyanOhReally said:


> Maybe to save time we could auto Filatov now and let him repick by 12 tonight? Just saying, he missed the last one, and its been almost 4 hours on this one




yeah gonna do that now

filatov autoselects Shane Doan

will PM next GM


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

With the 393rd Overall Selection in the 2015 NHL Re-Draft, the Tampa Bay Lightning are proud to select...

...from the Anaheim Ducks...

*Patrick Maroon*






Evander Kane (9)-Joe Pavelski (8)-Vladimir Tarasenko (91)
Tyler Ennis (63)-Zemgus Girgensons (28)-Patric Hornqvist (72)
Patrick Maroon (19)-Andrew Shaw (65)-XXX
XXX-XXX-XXX

Jake Muzzin (6)-Tyler Myers (57)
Kyle Quincey (27)-Jeff Petry (2)
XXX-XXX

Jake Allen (34)
Cam Talbot (33)

Next GM has been notified


----------



## RyanOhReally

I got slightly worried when I saw a Ducks jersey... phew! (Good pick none the less)

With our next pick in the NHL Fantasy Re-Do Draft, the Toronto Maple Leafs select, from the Anaheim Ducks, *LW Andrew Cogliano*






I decided to check my team salary just for fun...

*Roster:*
Ryan O'Reilly (6.0) - Jason Spezza (7.5) - Loui Eriksson (4.25)
Carl Hagelin (2.25) - Adam Henrique (4.0) - Elias Lindholm (0.9)
*Andrew Cogliano* (3.0) - Darren Helm (2.15) - RW
LW - C - RW

Dan Hamhuis (4.5) - Alex Pietrangelo (6.5)
Niklas Hjalmarsson (4.1) - Justin Schultz (3.6)
Brendan Smith (1.2) - RD

Tuuka Rask (7.0)
G

Team Salary: 56.95

PM'ing dathockeydoe


----------



## dathockeydoe

The  would like to select G Antti Niemi.






pming next.

-----------------------------
Hall - Backstrom - Oshie
Gaudreau - Jenner - Nichushkin
XXX - Fisher - Wilson
XXX - XXX - XXX

Methot - Barrie
Niskanen - Martinez
Pulock - XXX

Niemi 
XXX


----------



## uncleben

Jon Merrill

Schwartz - Landeskog - St. Louis
Hoffman - Plekanec - Hayes
Michalek-x-Wingels
x-x-x

Ekman-Larsson - Garrison
DeKeyser-Savard
Merrill-x

Andersen
x






Rebuild the Rebuild PMd


----------



## GingerJesus28

This is getting ridiculous now lol
Give me a few to auto pick


----------



## GingerJesus28

Rebuild selects Brandon Gormley

Will pm next guy


----------



## hockey1010101

Nooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## kris

The  are going to take Matthew Perrault. Can someone pm next guy im at work.


----------



## hockey1010101

Done


----------



## hi

Perreault was selected in the 9th round

270.	NY Rangers: showjaxx- W Mathieu Perreault


----------



## GingerJesus28

holy smokes. I need to be on here at all times it looks like 

gonna have to auto for him


After PredsForPres picks, McCluffin gave me his picks so i will pick for him.


----------



## PredsForPresidents

The  San Jose Sharks  select...




Leo Komarov!
M.MoulsonXM.Duchene A XB.Ryan A

M.JohanssonXB.DubinskyXJ.Jagr

L.KomarovXB.HorvatXJ.Hansen

_____X_______X________

R.Suter C XM.Green

M.IrwinX C.Franson

________X________

Starter
S.Varlamov
Backup
________


----------



## RyanOhReally

Come on guys


----------



## GingerJesus28

Nashville selects Brayden McNabb
Carolina selects Paul Gaustad

Will pm next gm


----------



## Habs76

select Curtis Glencross 

Pming


----------



## Habs76

Brendan Perlini - Pavel Datsyuk - Justin Williams 
Dylan Strome - Jeff Carter - Nino Neiderreiter 
Curtis Glencross - Leon Draisaitl - Joel Ward 
XXXXXX - XXXXXX - XXXXXX 

Duncan Keith - Jared Spurgeon 
Brian Campbell - James Wisniewski 
XXXXXX - XXXXXX 

Jonathan Quick 
XXXXXX ​


----------



## Wewaykum

I must say I feel a little prejudiced by the autopicks. Guys should have the obligation to provide a list from which to pick, as many of us do when we are anticipating not being available to pick. The way it stands now, GingerJesus seems to have a very solid and complete list from which he autopicks. Often times, he autopicks sleepers, some of which I had on my short list. I feel prejudiced because someone not taking the time autodrafts almost BPA. I can only think that I'm not the only one feeling this way...

That being said, I will pick in a few minutes.


----------



## Wewaykum

selects Chris Stewart.

PM'ing


----------



## leafsrock67

PredsForPresidents said:


> The  San Jose Sharks  select...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leo Komarov!
> M.MoulsonXM.Duchene A XB.Ryan A
> 
> M.JohanssonXB.DubinskyXJ.Jagr
> 
> L.KomarovXB.HorvatXJ.Hansen
> 
> _____X_______X________
> 
> R.Suter C XM.Green
> 
> M.IrwinX C.Franson
> 
> ________X________
> 
> Starter
> S.Varlamov
> Backup
> ________



NOOOOOOO


----------



## CaseyMitts37

:

Sabres are proud to select defenseman, Mark Pysyk

O.Palat - N.MacKinnon - F.Forsberg
T.Pearson - P.Elias - B.Bennett
x - M.Marner - A.Hemsky

R.Murray - D.Byfuglien
D.Kulikov - M.Pysyk
P.Martin - x

D.Dubnyk
x


Next GM has been PM'd


----------



## KeziaTML

Hey guys, gonna step down. Please feel free to auto my picks.


----------



## GingerJesus28

Couldn't have made your pick there? Lol. Don't understand why you couldn't have just picked there haha would've saved us 3 hours... 

Kezia autos mike santorelli 

Will pm next


----------



## McMozesmadness

With the 305th Overall pick in the Re-Do Draft the Boston Bruins select:

Previously of the Soo Greyhounds:







*NICK RITCHIE*


 
*
Depth Chart

Colin Wilson / Ryan Nugent-Hopkins / Wayne Simmonds
Nick Foligno / Ryan Kesler / XXXXXXXXX
Frans Nielsen / Martin Hanzal / Teuvo TerÃ¤vÃ¤inen
Nick Ritchie / XXXXXXXXX / XXXXXXXXX

Niklas Kronwall / Shea Weber
Hampus Lindholm / XXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXX / Madison Bowey

Petr Mrazek
XXXXXXX*​[/QUOTE]


----------



## GingerJesus28

The Detroit Red Wings think this young player will thrive in their system, selecting *Mikhail Grigorenko!*

And the Flyers are happy to bring back yet another player in *Scott Laughton*!

  

*Forwards*

Line 1: VanRiemsdyk - Kopitar (C) - Semin
Line 2: Marleau - M. Koivu(A) - Silfverberg
Line 3: Kuznetsov - Grigorenko - _____
Line 4: _____ - _____ - _____

*Defense*

1st pair: Brodin - Bouwmeester
2nd pair: Ehrhoff - Dillon
3rd pair: C. Murphy - _____

*Goalies*

*Starter*: Schneider

  

*Forwards*

Line 1: Sharp (A) - Giroux (C) - Eberle
Line 2: Jurco - Zajac - Atkinson
Line 3: Domi - Laughton - _____
Line 4: _____ - _____ - _____

*Defense*

1st pair: Giordano (A) - Enstrom
2nd pair: Maatta - Fayne
3rd pair: Sanheim - _____

*Goalies*

*Starter*: Mason​
next GM PM'ed


----------



## GingerJesus28

Kris has informed me to pick Alexei Emelin, so thats his pick!

will pM Weway


----------



## Wewaykum

Sorry for the unusual delay, was in a trial all day and just came back home.

The Mighty Ducks select Alex Burrows. 

PM'ing


----------



## GingerJesus28

How the **** hasnt Burrows been chosen yet wow what a steal


----------



## Wewaykum

Vanek - Krejci - Iginla
J. Jokinen - Vermette - Hossa
Virtanen - M. Richards - Stewart
XXXX - XXXX - XXXX

Seidenberg - Subban
Streit - Burns
XXXX - XXXX

Crawford - XXXX







Duclair - Johansen - Pominville
Tanguay - Turris - Gaborik
Comeau - Lehtera - Burrows
XXXX - XXXX - XXXX

Sekera - Yandle
Orpik - Ristolainen
XXXX - XXXX

Miller - XXXX


----------



## GingerJesus28

leafsrock67 autoselects Derek Roy

will PM next GM


----------



## hockey1010101

The Chicago Blackhawks are thrilled to round out their D with this overlooked defenseman: Trevor Van Riemsdyk!!

next gm pmed


----------



## BacksInTheSaddle

TSeguin told me he's taking the real Jumbo Joe with his pick. Jumbo Joe Colborne that is. I'll pm the next guy


----------



## hi

select


*RW: Brett Ritchie*


Coyotes GM has been pm'd


----------



## MarryMarner

I'll take JT miller. Can some pm next gm


----------



## RyanOhReally

MarryMarner said:


> I'll take JT miller. Can some pm next gm




Done


----------



## Black Noise

*Dmitri Orlov*



*Forwards*

Max Pacioretty *(A)*- Evgeni Malkin* (C)*  - Blake Wheeler

Alexander Steen - Valtteri Filppula  - Mikkel Boedker 

Riley Sheahan - Sam Gagner  - XXX 

XXX - XXX  - XXX 

*Defence*

John Carlson - Alex Edler 

Trevor Daley - Jason Demers 

Dmitri Orlov - XXX 

*Goalies*

XXX 

XXX 

Next GM PM'd


----------



## PredsForPresidents

The  Minnesota Wild  select... 




Nathan Gerbe!
E.Staal*C* - Steven Stamkos*A* - M.Stone
C.MacArthur - J.Staal*A* - R.Smith
N.Gerbe - B.Richards - XXX
XXX - XXX - XXX

T.Krug - D.Hamilton
M.Carle -K.Klein
M.Maricin - XXX

M.Fleury
XXX
I just noticed this, the only player on my team that isn't on a team from the East is Maricin


----------



## Yoshidas Island

My selection is Brett Connolly! Next GM will be PM'ed.


----------



## GingerJesus28

If Sundin isn't on for his pick at 1pm, he will auto select W Brad Boyes


----------



## Habs76

PredsForPresidents said:


> The  Minnesota Wild  select...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nathan Gerbe!
> E.Staal*C* - Steven Stamkos*A* - M.Stone
> C.MacArthur - J.Staal*A* - R.Smith
> N.Gerbe - B.Richards - XXX
> XXX - XXX - XXX
> 
> T.Krug - D.Hamilton
> M.Carle -K.Klein
> M.Maricin - XXX
> 
> M.Fleury
> XXX
> I just noticed this, the only player on my team that isn't on a team from the East is Maricin




Richards is in the west


----------



## PredsForPresidents

Habs76 said:


> Richards is in the west




I never got how Chicago is in the west...


----------



## BacksInTheSaddle

Alright well I have finals today so I'll just make my picks now in the hopes that sundin doesn't take either of them 

I select Jamie Oleksiak and Matt Nieto


----------



## GingerJesus28

Ok so his 6 hours are actually up 

Sundin autos Brad Boyes and Marcus Foligno

Will pm next gm


----------



## GingerJesus28

Guys we're getting so close to the end. What, 6 rounds left? That's not much at all

I know life is busy and there's work and stuff but there's been so many auto picks lately, like lets just finish this off. If you aren't gonn be on, PM me a list of players that you'd want. Don't just state one state a couple. I don't take players on your list unless they are at the very top of mine.


----------



## BacksInTheSaddle

QUEBEC ROSTER UPDATE 

Z. Parise - S. Crosby - T.Toffoli
B. Schenn - M. Zibanejad - K. Palmieri
M. Nieto -P. Berglund- M. Backlund
XXX - XXX - XXX

K. Alzner - K. Shattenkirk
J. Oleksiak - E. Gudbranson
XXX - L. Schenn

J. Howard
XXX


----------



## Yoshidas Island

I select Michael McCarron with my next selection. PFP will be PM'ed


----------



## PredsForPresidents

YOU DIDN'T PM ME REASONABLE HABS FAN! (No worries i didn't see the email, but i prefer the PM that shows the blue thing at the top)

The  Minnesota Wild  select...
Yannik Weber




Eric Staal*C* - Steven Stamkos*A* - Mark Stone
Clarke MacArthur - Jordan Staal*A* - Riley Smith
Nathan Gerbe - Brad Richards - XXX
XXX - XXX - XXX

Torey Krug - Dougie Hamilton
Mathew Carle -Kevin Klein
Martin Maricin - Yannik Weber

M.Fleury
XXX


----------



## Black Noise

*Sven Baertschi *



*Forwards*

Max Pacioretty *(A)*- Evgeni Malkin* (C)*  - Blake Wheeler

Alexander Steen - Valtteri Filppula  - Mikkel Boedker 

Sven Baertschi - Sam Gagner  - Riley Sheahan 

XXX - XXX  - XXX 

*Defence*

John Carlson - Alex Edler 

Trevor Daley - Jason Demers 

Dmitri Orlov - XXX 

*Goalies*

Eddie Lack 

XXX 

Next GM PM'd


----------



## MarryMarner

Arizona selects Jamie Oleskiak. 

Can some one pm next GM please! On a roadie stopping in mcdonalds.

Edit: saw he was just picked. Can you just give me the auto select for whichever Dman is next. Got to head out. Thanks.


----------



## Yoshidas Island

PredsForPresidents said:


> YOU DIDN'T PM ME REASONABLE HABS FAN! (No worries i didn't see the email, but i prefer the PM that shows the blue thing at the top)
> 
> The  Minnesota Wild  select...
> Yannik Weber
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eric Staal*C* - Steven Stamkos*A* - Mark Stone
> Clarke MacArthur - Jordan Staal*A* - Riley Smith
> Nathan Gerbe - Brad Richards - XXX
> XXX - XXX - XXX
> 
> Torey Krug - Dougie Hamilton
> Mathew Carle -Kevin Klein
> Martin Maricin - Yannik Weber
> 
> M.Fleury
> XXX



I thought I PM'ed you!!! I was on your profile today right after my pick and I sent you "you're up", :/ Sorry man!


----------



## PredsForPresidents

> I thought I PM'ed you!!! I was on your profile today right after my pick and I sent you "you're up", :/ Sorry man!



No worries, you must have missed and hit send email or something


----------



## GingerJesus28

so is a thread max of 1000?


----------



## GingerJesus28

Ryan Murphy will be the autopick


----------



## hi

select


*C: Victor Rask*


Senators GM has been pm'd


----------



## TSeguin91

the  are proud to select Devante Smith-Pelley (Dear lord I hope this is spelt right. I'm notorious for day drinking on Friday's and this was no exception)


----------



## Yoshidas Island

TSeguin91 said:


> the  are proud to select Devante Smith-Pelley (Dear lord I hope this is spelt right. I'm notorious for day drinking on Friday's and this was no exception)



Smith-Pelly


----------



## GingerJesus28

Habsfan21 is always on top of things and is actually online so idk what's up...


----------



## GingerJesus28

Ok I guess habsfan21 autos Josh Bailey.....
Will pm next gm


----------



## leafsrock67

Jiri Sekac.

Next GM PMed.


----------



## Wewaykum

The Mighty Ducks select Nick Holden.

PM'ing


----------



## hockey1010101

I was not DMed but I was actually going to take him anyways.


----------



## GingerJesus28

TSeguin you need to say if you havent PM'ed someone, I assumed you PM'ed Habsfan21.


----------



## kris

The  take Samuel Morin.

Can someone pm next guy?


----------



## GingerJesus28

My turn lol no need
I'll pick shortly


----------



## GingerJesus28

The Detroit Red Wings are very proud to bring in the most prolific sniper on the CHL, *Oliver Bjorkstrand*!

And the Flyers are happy to select Sami's boy, *Kasperi Kapanen*!

  

*Forwards*

Line 1: VanRiemsdyk - Kopitar (C) - Semin
Line 2: Marleau - M. Koivu(A) - Silfverberg
Line 3: Kuznetsov - Grigorenko - Bjorkstrand
Line 4: _____ - _____ - _____

*Defense*

1st pair: Brodin - Bouwmeester
2nd pair: Ehrhoff - Dillon
3rd pair: C. Murphy - _____

*Goalies*

*Starter*: Schneider

  

*Forwards*

Line 1: Sharp (A) - Giroux (C) - Eberle
Line 2: Jurco - Zajac - Atkinson
Line 3: Domi - Laughton - Kapanen
Line 4: _____ - _____ - _____

*Defense*

1st pair: Giordano (A) - Enstrom
2nd pair: Maatta - Fayne
3rd pair: Sanheim - _____

*Goalies*

*Starter*: Mason​
Mozes PM'ed


----------



## GingerJesus28

*Forwards*

Line 1: D. Sedin - H. Sedin - Cammalleri
Line 2: Saad - Scheifele - Lee
Line 3: Desharnais - Ribeiro - Santorelli
Line 4: _____ - _____ - _____

*Defense*

1st pair: Del Zotto - Doughty
2nd pair: Gelinas - Wideman
3rd pair: - _____

*Goalies*

*Starter*: Holtby​


----------



## LT

Over 1000.

Make a part 2 please.

If certain quotes are needed, PM me.


----------

